#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  мантры 21 тары

## Puzya

можно ли где-нибудь найти мантры 21 тары в русской транскрипции?
):

----------


## Светлана

вас интересуют именно мантры каждого из проявлений Тары, или вы имеете ввиду сам текст "Восхваление 21 Тары"?

----------


## Puzya

да, мантры каждого из 21 проявлений, начиная с "ом таре тутаре туре соха"...

----------


## Aion

Мантра Красной Тары: ОМ КУРКУЛЛЕ ХУМ ХРИХ СВАХА
Мантра Белой Тары: ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТАРЕ ТУРЕ МАМА АЮРПУНИЕ ДЖЯНА ПУШТИМ ГУРУ СВАХА

----------

Bagira (02.09.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Не советую читать мантры без получения Прибежища и лунга.

----------

Bagira (02.09.2010), Марица (11.04.2010)

----------


## Puzya

sorry, плохо выразил мыслю. имелась в виду 21 мантра, каждая из которых начинается с "ом тарэ тутарэ".

----------


## Dondhup

Прочему бы вам своего Учителя не спросить?
БФ не место где лунг передается.

----------

Bagira (02.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010), Torkwemada (14.04.2010), Иван Денисов (02.09.2010), Марица (11.04.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Думать, что чтение мантр, хоть и миллиардократное, Вам просто так поможет - вредное и опасное заблуждение. Нет Бога, нет Тары, у них ничего не вымолишь. Дело Вам Dondhup говорит. Хотя, если Вам с научными целями, у меня где-то были.

----------

Bagira (02.09.2010), Dondhup (18.01.2009), Torkwemada (14.04.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В любом случае у Учителя и только у Учителя спрашивайте и получайте.

----------

Марица (11.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мантры 21 Тары можно читать без передачи лунга и дженанга как в случае с мантрой Ом мани падме хум. Если есть передача то хорошо, если нет передачи то никакого запрета читать эти мантры нет. Только в случае если человек желает провести длительный ретрит по Таре, тогда необходимы лунг и дженанг.  

Основная мантра - Ом таре туттаре туре сваха (соха) 
Затем:
1. Ом таре туттаре туре вашам куру сваха
(функция - все препятствия, враги и тянущие в неправильную сторону будут взяты под контроль)
2. Ом таре туттаре туре шантинг куру сваха
(функция- будут умиротворены болезни, злые духи, все противостоящее и все деяния умиротворения будут реализованы)
3. Ом таре туттаре туре пуштим куру сваха
(Жизнь, сыновья и дочери, добродетели и счастье, материальное состояние всецело возрастут)
4. Ом таре туттаре туре аюр джняна сваха
(Если начитывать то даже если человеку отведено 10 лет жизни, он проживет 100)
5. Ом таре туттаре туре чекемо ("который" не произносится, вставляется имя) акарашае сваха
(Читают по отношению к тому человеку который вредит, произнося его имя и тогда он будет взят под вашу власть)

----------

Aion (11.04.2010), Aleksei (17.09.2011), Bagira (02.09.2010), Dimav (11.04.2010), Eshe Drug (03.09.2010), Jenia Morozova (21.11.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010), Вангчен (11.04.2010), Гелег (11.04.2010), Гханта (22.09.2014), Джошуа (24.09.2010), Дролма Церинг (11.04.2010), Манечка (11.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.04.2010), Юрий Т (27.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мантры 21 Тары можно читать без передачи


Позвольте спросить, без передачи можно читать все 21 или только эти 5? Я в свою очередь слышал (правда, только на уровне слухов, а не от учителя), что можно читать только основную мантру ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА, и что она в принципе включает в себя все 21, а также то, что на остальные мантры 21 Тары нужна передача, и что читать их можно только начитав минимум 100 тысяч основной.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Мантры 21 Тары


А визуализации при чтении какие? По скольку раз читаются эти мантры?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мантры я взял из текста "Джецун Дролма Чагцал нишу цачиг шугсо" (21 восхваление Досточтимой Тары). Вначале текста идет принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты через божество Тару, Затем призывание из Поталы, поклонение, основная мантра, четверостишие поклонение Таре с мантрой внутри, переданное лично Тарой Атише, когда он тяжело болел, потом идет текст 21 го восхваления и после каждого четверостишия идут эти мантры и разъяснение их действенности. Визуализации видимо такие что можно представлять только Зеленую тару и исходящий от нее свет и нектар, очищающие и благословляющие на достижение чего-либо. Техники визуализаций описываются в разных книгах и они схожи. Ссылка на книгу с переводами текстов посвященных Таре лежит на форуме где-то. Там есть этот текст но без мантр. Про то что эти мантры можно читать без передачи слышал от тибетского ламы долгое время учившегося в Гомане.

----------

Eshe Drug (03.09.2010), Вангчен (11.04.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.09.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Думать, что чтение мантр, хоть и миллиардократное, Вам просто так поможет - вредное и опасное заблуждение. Нет Бога, нет Тары, у них ничего не вымолишь. Дело Вам Dondhup говорит. Хотя, если Вам с научными целями, у меня где-то были.


Наоборот ваше утверждение вредное и опасное. Божества есть и чем больше вы начитаете их мантр тем крепче будет становиться ваша связь с ними. Пусть даже в этой жизни это будет слабо проявляться из-за плохой кармы, но в будущих жизнях божество будет вас вести и помогать в силу созданных связей. Дело не в том чтобы что-то вымолить у божества или сразу что-то получить. И дело не ограничивается одной этой жизнью. Дело в создании связей и обретении благословений. Есть очень много историй как Тара спасала людей из тяжелых ситуаций. Одна девушка стеснялась пойти на какое-то мероприятие, пч у нее не было украшений никаких, а у всех подруг были. Поскольку у нее были сильные связи с Тарой, Тара пришла и передала ей свои украшения и она пошла в украшениях Тары. Может для кого то это сказки, но об этих историях говорят большие Учителя.

----------

Janna (11.04.2010), Ometoff (11.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010), Вангчен (11.04.2010), Манечка (11.04.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.09.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь. Я так понимаю, что имеются в виду мантры действия, которые можно пользовать как раз после того, как Вы реализовали силу основной мантры. В противном случае какое действие Вы ожидаете, если сила основной мантры не наработана?

----------


## ullu

> чем больше вы начитаете их мантр тем крепче будет становиться ваша связь с ними.


Однако если вы читаете так, что могут слышать другие люди, у которых нет передачи на эту мантру, или пишете мантры вот так на форуме, например, куда могут заходить люди которые относятся негативно, то сила мантры ослабевает и связь может быть нарушена.
Так что может лучше сами мантры в личку писать?

----------


## Нико

> Однако если вы читаете так, что могут слышать другие люди, у которых нет передачи на эту мантру, или пишете мантры вот так на форуме, например, куда могут заходить люди которые относятся негативно, то сила мантры ослабевает и связь может быть нарушена.
> Так что может лучше сами мантры в личку писать?


У меня обратное мнение по этому поводу. Чем больше людей, пусть и не посвящённых, увидят священные слоги мантр Тары и Ченрези, тем больше у них возникнет с ними кармическая связь. Я тоже слышала, как и Дорджик, что в принципе на мантры МАНИ и ОМ ТАРЕ.... не нужна формальная передача, их можно читать и без неё, и эффект всё равно будет.  Таоква сила сострадания к нам этих великих божеств. Поэтому -- пусть все видят и читают!

----------

Caddy (12.04.2010), Joy (12.10.2010), Ometoff (11.04.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2010), Вангчен (11.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Так и выставляйте их в виде священных слогов.  :Smilie:  Как-нибудь так



или еще лучше так



Таким образом создается причина для освобождения через видение

----------

Ometoff (15.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010), Иван Денисов (02.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2010)

----------


## ullu

> увидят священные слоги мантр Тары и Ченрези


Мантр действия?

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.04.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

ниче-ниче,пусть выкладывают.в хозяйстве все пригодится.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Мантр действия?


Основная мантра Тары не мантра действия что ли? В нее включаются все эти мантры.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Основная - не мантра действия.  :Smilie:  Правда странно?

----------


## ullu

> Основная мантра Тары не мантра действия что ли? В нее включаются все эти мантры.


Я не спец по мантрам, но насколько я знаю основная она не мантра действия.

----------


## Нико

а какая мантра действия?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сам текст очень простой из которого я взял мантры. Восхваление потом мантра, восхваление потом мантра. Тайное это идамы яб-юм, Ямантака, Чакрасамвара, Гухьясамаджа. Сегодня специально спросил у нескольких бурятских лам они отвечают нет таких запретов на чтение мантр 21 Тары без передачи. Есть передача хорошо, нет тоже будет толк. Только если специальный ретрит делать по Таре тогда дженанг надо получать. Конечно хорошо прочитать сто тысяч основной мантры, что не трудно и возможно сделать за десять дней и меньше. Один мой знакомый говорит что прочитал сто тысяч мани - Ом мани пеме хум за сутки. Но и это не гарант того что мантры действия начнут типа работать.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> а какая мантра действия?


*На мантры действия Тары нужен лунг*. И используют их по разным целям только после достаточной начитки основной мантры Зеленой Тары,  для этого нужно провести как минимум семидневный ретрит по начитыванию основной мантры.
На основную же коренную мантру Зеленой Тары или Белой Тары лунг не обязателен, в том числе и на мантру Авалокитешвары, мантру Будды Медицины, так как  именно эти божества  дали определенные обеты.

----------

Joy (12.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.04.2010), Иван Денисов (02.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В традиции Джордж?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы серьезно думаете что семидневный ретрит даст полномочие и силу для чтения мантр действия?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В традиции Джордж?


Это относится к теме?
Если вам так будет угодно, то могу исправить на "Гелуг", так как получал учения от Богдо-Гегена Ринпоче, Еше-Лодоя Ринпоче, Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.
 Что вам сдалась моя персона? Вам это "тепло" или "холодно"?

----------


## Аньезка

На чтение 21 тары лунг не нужен.
На мантры действия нужен.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Нет может есть такая традиция откуда я знаю.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вы серьезно думаете что семидневный ретрит даст полномочие и силу для чтения мантр действия?


Что значит "серьезно думаете"? ШУТЯ я наверно думаю.  :Smilie: ))
Видите ли, семь дней, три дня, месяц - это условные данные, рекомендации. Чтобы "освоить мантру" - даже не столько играет количество, сколько качество. Поэтому можно и семь дней "пробубнить" - и далее мантры действия работать не будут.

----------

Доржик (12.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

И я о том же

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хорошо, хорошо, давайте просить и получать лунги) Все лучше чем без лунга. Уговорили таки говорливые. Тем более возможности такие есть.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> На чтение 21 тары лунг не нужен.


Уточню. Не нужен лунг на  зачитывание 21 восхваления Арья-Таре. Не обязателен. Но учителя дают, в общем, так сказать, пакете набора практик, и на Ченрези лунг дают и т. д.  Читал, что в Тибете в школах при монастырях  и на алфавит давался лунг.

Но опять же, если вы, собираетесь провести ретрит по 21 восхвалению Таре и всё сделать "как положено" традиционно,  с  подношениями-цогом, то учителя говорят,  что для этого требуется  получить дженанг Тары. Обычно достаточно распространенного дженанга Белой Тары. 

Кое-что можно подчерпнуть  по практике Тары здесь:
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=73

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010), Joy (12.10.2010), Аньезка (12.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> *На мантры действия Тары нужен лунг*. И используют их по разным целям только после достаточной начитки основной мантры Зеленой Тары,  для этого нужно провести как минимум семидневный ретрит по начитыванию основной мантры.
> На основную же коренную мантру Зеленой Тары или Белой Тары лунг не обязателен, в том числе и на мантру Авалокитешвары, мантру Будды Медицины, так как  именно эти божества  дали определенные обеты.


Что же это за мантра действия, наконец?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Что же это за мантра действия, наконец?


Опять двадцать пять! )))
Вам же уже сказали -   именно на эти определенные мантры действия нужен 
лунг!
Чего вы хотите своим вопросом? Чтобы эти мантры тут открыто выложили?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Пока Аким Иваныча шепотом нету скажу что лунга не надо)

----------


## Нико

> Опять двадцать пять! )))
> Вам же уже сказали -   именно на эти определенные мантры действия нужен 
> лунг!
> Чего вы хотите своим вопросом? Чтобы эти мантры тут открыто выложили?


Я не знаю, как в традиции "Джордж", а в Гелуг не зазорно выкладывать мантры, чтобы хотя бы появилось представление, о чём речь. А если лунга нет, всё равно их читать бесполезно. Кроме тех, что указали я и Доржик. Вы слишком таинственны, ИМХО.

----------


## Aion

ом арья таре самая манну палая арья таре тенопа тишта
дридхо мебхава суто кайа мебхава супо кайа
мебхава
анну ракто мебхава сарва сиддхи ме праяцца
сарва карма суцаме
читтам шри ям куру хум
 ха ха ха ха хо бхагавти
арья таре маме мюньца
арья таре бхава маха
самая саттва а

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.04.2010), Чиффа (12.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я не знаю, как в традиции "Джордж", а в Гелуг не зазорно выкладывать мантры, чтобы хотя бы появилось представление, о чём речь. А если лунга нет, всё равно их читать бесполезно. Кроме тех, что указали я и Доржик. Вы слишком таинственны, ИМХО.


Вы в праве  поступать как вы считаете нужным, хоть по  своей традиции Гелуг. Моё ИМХО, и возможно по своему неведению - этого делать не нужно.
Если вы непосредственно следуете узкопрофильно своей традиции Гелуг, за что вам конечно респект и уважуха,  - то логичнее было бы для вас - попросить лунги на мантры действия Тары  у своих гелукпинских Учителей.
А что вам - если вы увидете тут эти мантры? Это наборы слогов. И что дальше?
Не пойму вот этого я. 
Например, если я  не получал лунга на йидама Хеваджру, то не бьюсь - дескать "ну покажите мне - что это за мантра", а жду приезда Учителя и собираюсь ехать получить соответствующее посвящение и мантры. Это пример.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы в праве  поступать как вы считаете нужным, хоть по  своей традиции Гелуг. Моё ИМХО, и возможно по своему неведению - этого делать не нужно.
> Если вы непосредственно следуете узкопрофильно своей традиции Гелуг, за что вам конечно респект и уважуха,  - то логичнее было бы для вас - попросить лунги на мантры действия Тары  у своих гелукпинских Учителей.
> А что вам - если вы увидете тут эти мантры? Это наборы слогов. И что дальше?
> Не пойму вот этого я. 
> Например, если я  не получал лунга на йидама Хеваджру, то не бьюсь - дескать "ну покажите мне - что это за мантра", жду приезда Учителя и собираюсь ехать получить соответствующее посвящение и мантры. Это пример.


В последнее время форум явно оживился. Интересно что так влияет.

Согласно Нагарджуне (дальнейшее высказывание приводится у него либо в пратитьясамутпада-хридая-карике либо в бхавасамкранти), то что слышит ученик не является тем же, что передает или произносит учитель.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На чтение 21 тары лунг не нужен.
> На мантры действия нужен.


Ань, не вводи людей в заблуждение

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да, да, не надо этого.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, не вводи людей в заблуждение


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfhOhqVGhE

----------


## Нико

Так мне кто-нибудь когда-нибудь скажет, что есть "мантра действия Тары"? Подозреваю, что это ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА

----------

Доржик (12.04.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Пока Аким Иваныча шепотом нету скажу что лунга не надо)


Для визуализации себя в виде Тары наверняка нужен дженанг.

----------

Доржик (12.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не знаю, как в традиции "Джордж", а в Гелуг не зазорно выкладывать мантры, чтобы хотя бы появилось представление, о чём речь. А если лунга нет, всё равно их читать бесполезно.


Так вот если люди оно понимают, то и выложить можно, а если кругом поклонники бабы саи, то уж лучше перестраховаться. Если ты прийдешь в церковь и начнешь бить себя пяткой, мол буддистка я и учитель у меня такой-то, то сермяжный дядя Ваня вправе будет в матерной форме высказать все и о тебе и о твоем Учителе, чем обретет вагон негативной кармы. Поскольку спровоцировала его ты - кусочек от нее в твой рюкзачок и плюхнется.

Что касается мантр, то есть основная мантра (не только Тары, но и много еще чьих), начитывая которую ты усиливаешь свою связь с данным конкретным проявлением и обретаешь силу мантры. Потом, когда сила наработана - ты можешь ее использовать на всякую потребу. Для этого и существуют мантры действия: на бабки, на здоровье, от лихого ГИБДДшника, от соседей-сволочей. Соответственно некоторые особо продвинутые могут сколько угодно говорить, что лунг на оно не нужен, но как они собираются использовать силу, которой нет - науке неизвестно.

Ну и опять же, если ты мантру собираешь пользовать для занятий бытовой магией, то завсегда пожалуйста делать все, что угодно. Дело твое, но конечным путем вроде как является стремление к реализации. А вот с этим без лунга, который есть твоя связь с линией передачи на уровне речи, нимазможно.

Очень упрощенно как-то так

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010), Гханта (22.09.2014)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так мне кто-нибудь когда-нибудь скажет, что есть "мантра действия Тары"? Подозреваю, что это ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА


Нет. Это не так

----------


## Dondhup

На мантры конечно лучше получать лунг.
Результат практики зависит конечно от мотивации.
Бутовой магией заниматься используя мантраяну никому не порекомендуешь, результат скорее всего будет другим чем тот к которому люди стремятся.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Значит мантра основная Тары не мантры действия а чего же?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Значит мантра основная Тары не мантры действия а чего же?


Арья-Тары.

----------


## Аньезка

> Так мне кто-нибудь когда-нибудь скажет, что есть "мантра действия Тары"? Подозреваю, что это ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА


Мантры действия другие. Они только начинаются с Ом Таре Туттаре... А концовки разные, в зависимости от ситуации.

Мантры действия следует хранить в тайне, поэтому в теме их никто не выложит.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Арья-Тары.


А 21 Тара это не Тара?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Мантры действия другие. Они только начинаются с Ом Таре Туттаре... А концовки разные, в зависимости от ситуации.
> 
> Мантры действия следует хранить в тайне, поэтому в теме их никто не выложит.


Это не тот случай. Мантры Тары открыты.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Почему бы тогда они были открыты вместе с восхвалениями?

----------


## Аньезка

> Почему бы тогда они были открыты вместе с восхвалениями?


Где?
У вас какая-то путаница в голове: Песнь-хвала 21 Таре, основная мантра Зеленой Тары, и мантры действия - это три разные вещи.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010), Аким Иваныч (12.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Так мне кто-нибудь когда-нибудь скажет, что есть "мантра действия Тары"? Подозреваю, что это ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА


ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА - это основная мантра благословенная на благо всех живых существ. Её может хоть мусульманин произнести, хоть Папа Римский, хоть для лошади можете эту мантру произнести. Такое обещание - обет дала для всех существ сама богиня Тара. Мантры действия же получены от Тары в откровениях и видениях ваджрными учителями и поэтому  передаются по линиям приемственности методом "тайной" Мантры передачи - в частности через лунг. Самайя гъя, гъя, гъя! То есть на эти мантры наложена ваджрная тайная печать.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА - это основная мантра благословенная на благо всех живых существ. Её может хоть мусульманин произнести, хоть Папа Римский, хоть для лошади можете эту мантру произнести. Такое обещание - обет дала для всех существ сама богиня Тара. Мантры действия же получены от Тары в откровениях и видениях ваджрными учителями и поэтому  передаются по линиям приемственности методом "тайной" Мантры передачи - в частности через лунг. Самайя гъя, гъя, гъя! То есть на эти мантры наложена ваджрная тайная печать.


Ага. А если набрать в поисковике что-то вроде "мантры действия", то найдем несколько сайтов где они выложены и даже составлены в небольшие буклеты для практики. Да и различаются они иногда у разных мастеров. Что же поделать... Линии разные  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ага. А если набрать в поисковике что-то вроде "мантры действия", то найдем несколько сайтов где они выложены и даже составлены в небольшие буклеты для практики. Да и различаются они иногда у разных мастеров. Что же поделать... Линии разные


Ради бога, хотите вопользоваться - пользуйтесь. В интернете ещё и не то можно найти. Да и  конкретно каждый сам несёт ответственность перед собой и перед своими Учителями и линией приемственности.
Мне, например, не хотелось бы получить препятствия в своей практике.  А если вы, к примеру, решили что выкладывание "самайных" текстов принесет благо кому-либо или просто удовлетворит чье-то праздное любопытство или вам ваш учитель такие наставления дал  - то флаг вам в руки. 
21 век - хочешь по интернету Праджня-парамиту сутру читай, хочешь порно-сайт открой.  И ничего удивительного - если в интернете вдруг  найдешь наставления по тхогел. Так что для меня не аргумент типо "а вот они на ихнем сайте такую-то практику выложили". Колхоз - дело добровольное.  Интернет, к сожалению, для большинства сансарного стойла -  такая же жевачка как и телевидение, или можно ещё и с свалкой сравнить, где можно и золото  найти, можно и говном измазаться.

----------

Torkwemada (14.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да не самайный это текст восхваление 21 Тары вместе с мантрами.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Колхоз - дело добровольное.  Интернет, к сожалению, для большинства сансарного стойла -  такая же жевачка как и телевидение, или можно ещё и с свалкой сравнить, где можно и золото  найти, можно и говном измазаться.


Ну так и не пользуйтесь инетом. Зачем он вам...  :Smilie: 
Не во всех текстах в тенгьюре (а и та есть мантры однако) есть печать. И уж отметка о самае.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Да не самайный это текст восхваление 21 Тары вместе с мантрами.


Да, текст   восхваление 21 Тары - "не самайный", не тайный. Только где вы там в этом тексте 21 мантру действия увидели?
Текст называется "Восхваление благородной Таре, связанное с коренной мантрой и двадцать одно поклонение". 
Кроме  призываний, коренной мантры, и 21 хвалы там никаких мантр действия нету.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14801

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У меня есть такой текст, пять первых мантр оттуда выложил.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Аким Иваныч дарраагой!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Текст называется "Восхваление благородной Таре, связанное с коренной мантрой и двадцать одно поклонение". 
> Кроме  призываний, коренной мантры, и 21 хвалы там никаких мантр действия нету.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14801


Заглянем в Кангьюр... Кошмар. У него другое название
"Гимн с двадцать одним восхвалением Тары, [обладающий] благом и пользой"

Ну правда там нет восхваления самой коренной мантры...

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не во всех текстах в тенгьюре (а и та есть мантры однако) есть печать. И уж отметка о самае.


И что дальше? 
Есть тханки, которые спрятаны под покровом и приоткрываются в особых случаях, целенаправленно, например для людей пришедших получить посвящение. И это не просто так. Хотя эти тханки, изображения  этих этих божеств можно найти в интернете.
Вспомнился случай: Ко мне зашел один человек , и увидел на стене изображение одного гневного йидама, за этим от этого последовала очень негативная реплика-оценка изображения. После того как этот человек ушел, я подумал, и решил убрать от посторонних глаз эту тханку. Надеюсь, вы поймете меня.  Но это так - лирика.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (13.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вспомнился случай: Ко мне зашел один человек , и увидел на стене изображение одного гневного йидама, за этим от этого последовала очень негативная реплика-оценка изображения. После того как этот человек ушел, я подумал, и решил убрать от посторонних глаз эту тханку. Надеюсь, вы поймете меня.  Но это так - лирика.


Относительно этого случая и того, пойму я или нет.  :Smilie: 
Думать надо было немного раньше... Тем более об отношении к изображениям также много было написано.
Ах да. Один из воспринимаемых вами аспектов сети - свалка. А ведь в свалке как раз и встречалось про отношение к изображениям. 

Сейчас вспомнился случай с одним текстом и связанными с ним практиками (тантра Курукуллы если кратко).  Так вот там в некоторых местах явно показывается, что надо получить передачу тем или иным образом, а в некоторых показывается, что можно жить и без передачи. 
А уж когда говорится как готовить крем для обуви (надо будет еще раз перечитать, может ошибся), то это вообще весело становится

Заново перечитал. Наверное придется идти получать передачу, чтобы крем сделать или крем купить (а то вдруг без лунга работать не будет  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfhOhqVGhE


Ну тут на одно общеизвестном сайте некоторое время назад книга тунов висела в открытом доступе.  :Smilie:  Человек конкретно спросил про *мантры действия*. Призывание, как ты правильно сказала, таковой не является.

----------


## Нико

Аким Иваныч, Ваш стиль совершенно вульгаен. Извольте здесь выражаться повежливее.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Заглянем в Кангьюр... Кошмар. У него другое название
> "Гимн с двадцать одним восхвалением Тары, [обладающий] благом и пользой"[





> У меня есть такой текст, пять первых мантр оттуда выложил.


Да я сслылался на текст в рамках садханы. Видимо как и Дорджик, и у него там какой-то другой вариант.
Название же  "Гимн Таре через двадцать один поклон  вместе с объяснением его пользы".
Текст  называется на санскрите: "Намас-таре-экавимшати-стротра-гуна-сахита".
Вот там в каноническом издании, в  Кагьюре пекинском, нартанском, дергеском, в "Гимне таре через 21 поклон..." тоже никаких мантр действия нет.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, Ваш стиль совершенно вульгаен. Извольте здесь выражаться повежливее.


Простите великодушно, если что-то резануло ваше воприятие. Хотя я не понял - в чем моя невежливость? Да  я и не пытаюсь тут всем понравиться, но за рамки не выхожу. 
Хотя вы не модератор чтобы меня тут учить, но в общем-то  можете на меня  пожаловаться.   :Kiss:  И вообще тут другая тема. И если что -  личные претензии пишите в личку.

----------


## Нико

> Простите великодушно, если что-то резануло ваше воприятие. Хотя я не понял - в чем моя невежливость? Да  я и не пытаюсь тут всем понравиться, но за рамки не выхожу. 
> Хотя вы не модератор чтобы меня тут учить, но в общем-то  можете на меня  пожаловаться.   И вообще тут другая тема. И если что -  личные претензии пишите в личку.


Посмотрите все Ваши предыдущие посты. Я сегодня злая.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я сегодня злая.


Жаль.
Ну значит причины такого  восприятия надо рассмотреть в себе.

----------


## ullu

> Так мне кто-нибудь когда-нибудь скажет, что есть "мантра действия Тары"? Подозреваю, что это ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА


Странно что вы спрашиваете, они выложены в начале треда частично.
И вообще странно что такой спор тут разгорелся.

----------


## ullu

> Так вот там в некоторых местах явно показывается, что надо получить передачу тем или иным образом, а в некоторых показывается, что можно жить и без передачи.


Это все показывается не для того что бы на форумах друг другу веские аргументы приводить, а что бы практик мог результаты получить от практики.

А на БФ каждая рекомендация по практике мгновенно оспаривается будто не советы по практике получают, в ад загоняют.

----------

Александр С (03.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (13.04.2010), Вангчен (14.04.2010), Нандзед Дордже (14.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да я сслылался на текст в рамках садханы. Видимо как и Дорджик, и у него там какой-то другой вариант.
> Название же  "Гимн Таре через двадцать один поклон  вместе с объяснением его пользы".
> Текст  называется на санскрите: "Намас-таре-экавимшати-стротра-гуна-сахита".
> Вот там в каноническом издании, в  Кагьюре пекинском, нартанском, дергеском, в "Гимне таре через 21 поклон..." тоже никаких мантр действия нет.


phyag 'tshal не всегда переводится как "поклон". Особенно если учесть санскрит.
Если смотреть дергесский Кангьюр, то название вы также привели некорректно. На санскрите будет: namah-tArA-eka-viMzati-stotra-guNa-hita-sAka (такой вариант в дергесском издании. Можете перевод также посмотреть и по санскритским словарям. Написание приблежено к тому что используется в словаре Моньера...)
Посмотрите каталог внимательно. Далее, если углубляться в трактовку названия, то слова "объяснение" там нет. Впрочем можно спросить Нико, которая здесь присутствует. Название (тибетское из Кангьюра): sgrol ma la phyag ‘tshal nyi shu rtsa gcig gis bstod pa phan yon dang bcas pa.
Где там "объяснение"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это все показывается не для того что бы на форумах друг другу веские аргументы приводить, а что бы практик мог результаты получить от практики.
> 
> А на БФ каждая рекомендация по практике мгновенно оспаривается будто не советы по практике получают, в ад загоняют.


Да это видно очень часто, Уллу.
Особенно когда человек спрашивает об одном, а ему говорят - а ты...
Хотя вопрос касается обычно не того, о чем потом идет спор. Тем более что многие форумчане друг друга не знают. А слышали наставления то там, то в другом месте. Иногда складывается впечатление, что привносят только свои фантазии, которые ни тем ни иным способом нельзя подтвердить.

А относительно мантр действия... так этого добра в Тенгьюре очень много. Также как и других методов исполнения практики Тары с использованием мантр, которые просто никто не озвучивает. В Тенгьюре Таре посвящен практически один том полностью и потом встречаются вставки с разъяснениями практик, джинсегов и пр.

На всякий случай посмотрел комментарий Нагарджуны относительно практики Тары (достаточно развернутой практики, надо отметить). И опять никаких указаний.

В принципе в Тенгьюре есть по крайней мере четыре комментария на собственно гимн-восхваление и визуализации, которые там надо делать. Под авторством Сурьягупты. А одна из "простых" практик именно Тары, которая там присутствует - является практикой 21 Тары.

Еще небольшое дополнение. Просмотрел два из четырех комментариев пока на собственно текст 21 восхваления... никаких указаний на обязательное наличие передачи текста или посвящения.

В третьем комментарии сказано, что для благословения и привнесения присущей (изначальной) мудрости нужны и посвящение и обширные подношения. Но опять-таки не говориться про необходимость получения лунга или ванга для просто начитывания мантр, поскольку там же говориться, что сама Тара уже обладает соответствующим могуществом.
В четвёртом комментарии на гимн - опять не говориться про передачу и соответствующее посвящение.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> phyag 'tshal не всегда переводится как "поклон". Особенно если учесть санскрит.
> Если смотреть дергесский Кангьюр, то название вы также привели некорректно. На санскрите будет: namah-tArA-eka-viMzati-stotra-guNa-hita-sAka (такой вариант в дергесском издании. Можете перевод также посмотреть и по санскритским словарям. Написание приблежено к тому что используется в словаре Моньера...)
> Посмотрите каталог внимательно. Далее, если углубляться в трактовку названия, то слова "объяснение" там нет. Впрочем можно спросить Нико, которая здесь присутствует. Название (тибетское из Кангьюра): sgrol ma la phyag ‘tshal nyi shu rtsa gcig gis bstod pa phan yon dang bcas pa.
> Где там "объяснение"?


Ладно, ладно... я к этому не цепляюсь. Мне просто неохота было набирать латиницей, санскрит не изучал - спорить не буду. Не о том-то спор тут.
Вы дальше сами правильно  заметили 



> Хотя вопрос касается обычно не того, о чем потом идет спор.


Название (тибетское из Кангьюра): sgrol ma la phyag ‘tshal nyi shu rtsa gcig gis bstod pa phan yon dang bcas pa. - Я это и имел в виду.
И в книге""Гимны Таре", под редакцией Института восточных рукописей Российской академии наук, в переводе А.В. Зорина -  sgrol ma la phyag ‘tshal nyi shu rtsa gcig gis bstod pa phan yon dang bcas pa - перведено так:
стр.124. Примечание 1:
Буквально: "Гимн Таре через двадцать один поклон [Ей] вместе с [объяснением его] пользы."
В том моем сообщении я просто квадратные скобки опустил. Не знал что вы такой дотошный и захотите меня на "чистую"  воду вывести  :Smilie: 
Ну вывели, вывели... молодецЪ.
А кому верить про точный перевод - Зорину, филолегу, или Нико - мне это всё равно, - я никого не знаю.
Что я только  хотел сказать, что в разных изданиях "21 восхваления Таре" (обозначу это коротко так, с вашего позволения  :Wink:  ) - никаких мантр действия я не встречал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Буквально: "Гимн Таре через двадцать один поклон [Ей] вместе с [объяснением его] пользы."
> В том моем сообщении я просто квадратные скобки опустил. Не знал что вы такой дотошный и захотите меня на "чистую"  воду вывести 
> Ну вывели, вывели... молодецЪ.
> А кому верить про точный перевод - Зорину, филолегу, или Нико - мне это всё равно, - я никого не знаю.
> Что я только  хотел сказать, что в разных изданиях "21 восхваления Таре" (обозначу это коротко так, с вашего позволения  ) - никаких мантр действия я не встречал.


Если не разбираетесь в санскрите и тибетском, то зачем тогда сами приводите названия? Это обычно бывает забавно. Типа я не знаю языка. но на нем все же напишу.  :Smilie: 
Выводить на чистую воду? Увольте. Зачем. Просто некорректное предоставление информации (особенно если касается Дхармы) не всегда бывает полезно.
Что же касается 21 восхваления Тары, то в тексте в Кангьюре нет (насколько увидел) и восхваления коренной мантры, которая включена в двадцать одно восхваление. 

Но так как мой ответ был процитирован вами не полностью (или вы решили на остальное просто закрыть глаза), то добавлю что в комментариях на практику Тары и заодно на практику 21 восхваления не указано в Тенгьюре необходимость посвящения. С другой строны даже практика Тары в авторстве Нагарджуны (точнее скорее практике которая приписывается ему) используются и другие мантры и не говориться о необходимости посвящения или передачи текста. А если посмотреть на объяснения, которые дает ННР, то он часто повторяет, что со временем в тексты и собственно ритуал посвящения вводятся новые особенности. Так сказать дополнения.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> что со временем в тексты и собственно ритуал посвящения вводятся новые особенности. Так сказать дополнения.


так я в этом и не сомневаюсь. Вполне возможно.

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Вот, пусть пользуется тот, кто сможет:

Мантры 21 проявления Арья Тары



Principal Aspect: Khadiravani Tara

Tara of the Acacia Grove: green, peaceful expresssion

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SVAHA

The Twenty-One Taras

1. NYURMA PALMO - Swift Lady of Glory

The Tara swift and heroic, who destroys hindering demons 
and injuries, her body colored red, holding the red 
flask that subjugates. 

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE WASHAM KURU SVAHA 

2. SHIWA CH’ENMO - Lady of Supreme Peace

The Tara white as the autumn moon, who defeats diseases 
and evil spirits, holding the white flask that pacifies.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SHANTING KURU 
SVAHA

3. SERDOG CHEN - Lady of Golden Yellow Color

The Tara who increases life and enjoyment, colored yellow, 
holding the yellow flask that increases.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE PUSHTIM KURU SVAHA

4. TSUGTOR NAMPAR GYALMA - Lady of Complete 
Victory, Embodying All Positive Qualities

The Tara victorious, who grants the highest life, colored 
yellow, holding the yellow flask of life.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE AYUR-JNANA PUSHTIM 
KURU SVAHA

5. HUNG DRADROGMA - She Who Proclaims the 
Sound of HUM 

The Tara crying the sound of HUM who subjugates and 
summons with the gesture of wisdom, her body colored 
red-yellow, holding the red flask that ravishes.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SHTRI AKARSHAYA 
HRIH SVAHA

6. JIGTEN SUMLE NAMPAR GYALMA - She Who is 
Completely Victorious Over the Three Worlds

The Tara victorious over the triple world, who tames 
ghosts, her body colored red-black, holding the blue flask 
that confounds ghosts and awakened corpses.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SHATRUN UCCHATAYA 
SVAHA

7. SHEN JOM-MA - She Who Conquers Others

The Tara defeating others, who averts the magic mantras 
of others, her body colored black, holding the black flask 
that averts magic mantras.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA VIDYA ARARA 
VARANAYA SVAHA


8. DU DRA JOM-MA - She Who Conquers Maras and 
Enemies

The Tara who defeats mara demons and enemies, her 
body colored red-black, holding the red flask that defeats 
mara demons and enemies.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA MARA SHATRUN 
MARAYA PHAT SVAHA

9. JIGPA KUNKYOB (MA. - She Who Protects from 
All Fears

The Tara whose gesture symbolizes the Three Jewels, 
who protects from all terrors, holding the white flask 
that defeats all terrors.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE MAM UPAKRAMA 
RAKSHA RAKSHA SVAHA

10. DUDANG JIGTEN WANGDU DEMA - She Who 
Brings Maras and the World Under Her Power

The Tara who tames all maras and obstructions, her 
body colored red, holding the red flask that defeats mara 
demons.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA MARA PRAMARDHANI 
SVAHA

11. P’ONGPA SELMA - She Who Eradicates Poverty

The Tara dispelling the suffering of poverty, who grants 
the magical attainments, her body colored red-yellow 
like refined gold, holding the yellow flask that dispels 
poverty.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE VASUDHARINI SVAHA


12. TRASHI TAMCHE JINMA - She Who Grants All 
That is Auspicious

The Tara who grants all good fortune, her body the color 
of gold, holding the white flask of good fortune.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE MANGALAM SVAHA

13. METAR BARMA - She Who Blazes Like Fire

The Tara who defeats hindering demons and obstacles, 
her body colored red and blazing like fire, holding the 
red flask that protects from obstacles.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE BHAYA BHASMIM 
KURU SVAHA

14. TRONYER CHEN - She Who Is Frowning Wrathfully

The Tara with frowning brows, who destroys hindering 
demons, her body colored black, holding; the dark blue 
flask that pierces hindering demons, her brows slightly 
frowning.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE VAJRA MAHA PADA 
BHASMIM KURU SVAHA

15. SHIWA CH’ENMA - She of Supreme Peacefulness

The Tara great and calm, who cleanses sins and obscurationns, 
her body colored white, holding the while flask 
that cleanses sins and obscurations.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA PAPAM 
PRASHAMANAYA SVAHA

16. RIGPA HUNGLE DROLMA - Tara Who Arises 
from the Hung of Intrinsic Awareness

The Tara victorious over the contentions of others, who 
increases one’s intelligence, her body colored red, holding 
the red-yellow flask that increases wisdom.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA DHARMAH 
PRATI-PARISHODHAYA SVAHA

17. DROLMA JIGTEN SUMYOWA - She Who Causes 
the Three Realms to Tremble

The Tara pacifying mara demons and obscurations, 
who shakes the triple world, her body colored red-
yellow, holding the yellow flask that subdues magic 
mantras.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA STAMBHANI 
TARE SVAHA

18. DUGSELMA - She Who Neutralizes Poison

The Tara pacifying the poison of the naga serpents, who 
dispels it, her body colored white, holding the white 
flask that dispels poison and disease.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE NAGA VISHA SHANTIM 
KURU SVAHA

19. DUG-NGAL T’AMCHE SELWE’I DROLMA - She 
Who Alleviates All Suffering

The Tara who dispels bad dreams and suffering, her 
body colored white, holding the white flask that dispels 
suffering.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE MACANA SVAHA


20. RIMNE SELWE’I DROLMA - She Who Removes 
Pestilence

The Tara who dispels all fevers, her body colored red, 
holding the red flask that dispels fevers.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE VISARATA SVAHA

21. TR’INLE T’AMCHE YONGSU DZOGPAR JEPE’I 
DROLMA - She Who Completely Perfects All Enlightened 
Activities

The Tara who fulfills all active functions, her body colored 
white and radiating varicolored lights, holding the 
green flask whence come all magical attainments.

OM TARE TUTTARE TURE SARVA SIDDHI SADHANAM 
SVAHA

----------

Александр С (03.09.2010), Вангдраг (15.04.2010), Вангчен (14.04.2010), Джыш (09.09.2010), Ирина Титова (14.04.2010), Ладугин (19.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Интернет рулит. "Зачем Учителя с ихними лунгами?"
Я же говорил, что в сети можно найти все что угодно. Кто спрашивал - просто плохо искал.
Можно было бы и ссылочку дать, коли так.
 Ну, давайте всё выкладывать! - "пусть пользуется тот, кто сможет".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интернет рулит. "Зачем Учителя с ихними лунгами?"
> Я же говорил, что в сети можно найти все что угодно. Кто спрашивал - просто плохо искал.
> Можно было бы и ссылочку дать, коли так.
>  Ну, давайте всё выкладывать! - "пусть пользуется тот, кто сможет".


Аким свет Иванович.
Сколько раз повторять, что в Тенгьюре нет четких указаний на необходимость получения передачи на мантры действия Тары. по крайней мере линии Атиши?
Там четко сказано только одно - при желании сделать полный ритуал или ретрит - необходимо. В остальных случаях указаний нет. Или и Атиша с ег олинией передачи уже не авторитетный источник?

----------

Аким Иваныч (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

to Аким Иванович
".... пусть пользуется тот, кто сможет".
А тот, кто не сможет, просто ознакомится и будет хоть знать, о чем речь.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Мда... Старею я. Отстаю от прогрессивных взглядов.
Поступайте как считаете правильным. Да и те написанные выше мантры на такой транскрипции - не так уж и просто разобрать и произнести.
Всем физкульт-привет!  :Kiss:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мда... Старею я. Отстаю от прогрессивных взглядов.
> Поступайте как считаете правильным. Да и те написанные выше мантры на такой транскрипции - не так уж и просто разобрать и произнести.
> Всем физкульт-привет!


Нормальный транскрипт. Достаточно легко произносится.
С чего вы решили что только одно прочтение и только одна линия передачи аутентична? Оригинально.

И кстати где вы нашли прогрессивные взгляды? В Тенгьюре? Еще веселее.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Мда... Старею я. Отстаю от прогрессивных взглядов.
> Поступайте как считаете правильным. Да и те написанные выше мантры на такой транскрипции - не так уж и просто разобрать и произнести.
> Всем физкульт-привет!


Не обижайтесь! В конце концов, и мы имеем право на собственное мнение. А ваше мне, например, тоже интересно. Правда странно немножко.

----------


## Аньезка

Не знаю, к какой традиции принадлежит Нандзед Дордже, но у меня книжечка зеленого цвета по Арья-Таре, автор Чогьял Намкай Норбу, в которой черным по белому, написано:"Третье условие: эти мантры следует хранить в тайне".

Странно, что Вы сами себе проблемы создаете.

----------

Аким Иваныч (14.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (14.04.2010), Маша_ла (14.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> С чего вы решили что только одно прочтение и только одна линия передачи аутентична? Оригинально..


 Вы ошибаетесь в моей оценке - я так не решал.
Я получал эти мантры от двух Учителей - и оба этих Учителя говорили относиться к этим мантрам  с уважением и держать их в тайне. Я про мантры действия говорю, а не про 21 поклонение Таре, коренную мантру Зеленой и Белой Тары.
 А как другие теперь тут поступают  - до этого мне нет никакого дела.
Про аутентичность какой-то одной линии - я не говорил. Странные у вас выводы.




> И кстати где вы нашли прогрессивные взгляды? В Тенгьюре? Еще веселее.


У Меня Тенгьюра под рукой нет, я не такой ученый, и поэтому заглянуть туда не могу. Но у меня нет оснований Вам лично не верить. Но это не меняет мое отношение к данному треду.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не знаю, к какой традиции принадлежит Нандзед Дордже, но у меня книжечка зеленого цвета по Арья-Таре, автор Чогьял Намкай Норбу, в которой черным по белому, написано:"Третье условие: эти мантры следует хранить в тайне".
> Странно, что Вы сами себе проблемы создаете.


Создаем проблемы... красивый слог... красивые слова...
Вы наверно как и Аким Иваныч считаете что есть только одна линия передачи, которая истинно верна. И одни действительно аутентичные наставления. А равно и произношение мантр должно быть только как у вашего учителя. Если мне памят ьне изменяет, то недавно ЧННР говорил во время трансляции, что ему кажется неверным передавать учения не на тибетском. Особенно тексты практик.

Зайдите на сайт
http://vajrayogini.com/

Там выложен текст практики 21 Тары в соответствии с традицией Атиши.
Составлен на основании комментарием Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Чхёден Ринпоче и отредактирован под руководством ламы Кунга Ринпоче.

Что-то мне кажется, что они в случае наличия проблем, никак не могли посоветовать выкладывать текст восхваления с комментариями и мантрами 21 Тары. Ан нет. Стоит пройти регистрацию на сайте и тексты будут видны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У Меня Тенгьюра под рукой нет, я не такой ученый, и поэтому заглянуть туда не могу. Но у меня нет оснований Вам лично не верить. Но это не меняет мое отношение к данному треду.


Чтобы заглянуть туда и почитать совсем не надо быть очень ученым. Достаточно немного знать тибетский и Держать под рукой каталог текстов. Если конечно таковой есть в наличии

----------


## Ирина Титова

Ну погодите ж вы жеж все ссориться.
Вопрос ведь по сути состоит в том, можно ли отойти от формального требования ради принесения конкретной пользы конкретному человеку. Тем более, чт речь идет конкретно о Таре, которая по сути своей не в состоянии причинить вред никому и ни при каких обстоятельствах. И кстати, арью Тару тоже когда-то убеждали авторитетные религиозные деятели, что правильно сделать так-то и так-то, она сказала, что для нее люди важнее жестких правил.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну погодите ж вы жеж все ссориться.
> Вопрос ведь по сути состоит в том, можно ли отойти от формального требования ради принесения конкретной пользы конкретному человеку. Тем более, чт речь идет конкретно о Таре, которая по сути своей не в состоянии причинить вред никому и ни при каких обстоятельствах. И кстати, арью Тару тоже когда-то убеждали авторитетные религиозные деятели, что правильно сделать так-то и так-то, она сказала, что для нее люди важнее жестких правил.


Если посмотреть историю, то она вроде сказала тем самым монахам, что они не понимают сути учения Будды. Так что она была более чем жестока по отношению к ним

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Если посмотреть историю, то она вроде сказала тем самым монахам, что они не понимают сути учения Будды. Так что она была более чем жестока по отношению к ним


Ну так ведь речь не о сути Учения, а форме помощи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так ведь речь не о сути Учения, а форме помощи.


А что касается формы помощи, то также есть история когда человек взмолившийся Таре стал произносить ее мантру с ошибками, поскольку мантры полностью не знал. А ведь откликнулась  :Smilie: 
Просто на БФ заметен у многих некий "механистический" подход, к сожалению.

----------

Ometoff (15.04.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.04.2010), Вангчен (14.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> А что касается формы помощи, то также есть история когда человек взмолившийся Таре стал произносить ее мантру с ошибками, поскольку мантры полностью не знал. А ведь откликнулась


Вот и я о том же. Это ж Тара - совершенно особый случай.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вы наверно как и Аким Иваныч считаете что есть только одна линия передачи, которая истинно верна. И одни действительно аутентичные наставления. А равно и произношение мантр должно быть только как у вашего учителя. Если мне памят ьне изменяет, то недавно ЧННР говорил во время трансляции, что ему кажется неверным передавать учения не на тибетском. Особенно тексты практик.


Ещё раз вам повторяю - Вы ошибаетесь в оценке того, что я и как считаю.




> Зайдите на сайт 
>  vajrayogini.com
> 
> Там выложен текст практики 21 Тары в соответствии с традицией Атиши.
> Составлен на основании комментарием Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Чхёден Ринпоче и отредактирован под руководством ламы Кунга Ринпоче.
> 
> Что-то мне кажется, что они в случае наличия проблем, никак не могли посоветовать выкладывать текст восхваления с комментариями и мантрами 21 Тары. Ан нет. Стоит пройти регистрацию на сайте и тексты будут видны.


 Это Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Чхёден Ринпоче, Кунга Ринпоче лично благословили выложить в интернете и  на этом сайте  текст?

 А сайт vajrayogini.com - разве это не сайт учеников Геше Келсанга из так называемой "новой" Кадампы? Во всяком случае раньше,   комментарии на этом сайте принадлежали  Геше Келсангу Гьятсо.

----------


## Dondhup

Насколько я знаю мантру Тары, Восхваление 21 качества и мантру Будды Медицины можно читать без лунга, но все таки лучше получить лунг.

"Вопрос ведь по сути состоит в том, можно ли отойти от формального требования ради принесения конкретной пользы конкретному человеку. Тем более, чт речь идет конкретно о Таре, которая по сути своей не в состоянии причинить вред никому и ни при каких обстоятельствах. "
Никто из Будд ни в каких формах вред никому не наносит, мы сами это делаем.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ещё раз вам повторяю - Вы ошибаетесь в оценке того, что я и как считаю.


Ваше высказывание про прогрессивные взгляды.




> Это Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Чхёден Ринпоче, Кунга Ринпоче лично благословили выложить в интернете и  на этом сайте  текст?


Напишите составителю буклета и спросите его.




> А сайт vajrayogini.com - разве это не сайт учеников Геше Келсанга из так называемой "новой" Кадампы? Во всяком случае раньше,   комментарии на этом сайте принадлежали  Геше Келсангу Гьятсо.


[/QUOTE]

Вопрос опять не ко мне. Сейчас там лежат и тексты практики традиции Сакья. Но вопрос их доступности вам надо выяснять опять-таки с составителями сайта. Мое дело небольшое - заглянуть в некоторые собрания текстов на тибетском языке и не более того.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Никто из Будд ни в каких формах вред никому не наносит, мы сами это делаем.


Как говорится, "хочешь поговорить об этом"?  :Smilie:   Открывай новую тему - поддержу разговор.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насколько я знаю мантру Тары, Восхваление 21 качества и мантру Будды Медицины можно читать без лунга, но все таки лучше получить лунг.


В этом случае надо исходить из того, в каком режиме и для чего делать. Если ретрит, то конечно лучше и лунг и всё остальное. А в обычной жизни Тара, Будда Медицины, Авалокитешвара и многоие другие существа подобного уровня - отвечают и без наличия формальной передачи.

А вот сопутствующие 21 Таре ритуалы без передачи скорее всего не следует делать. А их много разных.

----------


## Dondhup

При желании практиковать именно Тару я б читал и одновременно стремился получить лунг, дженанг и т.п.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кстати есть мантра, в объяснении которой говорится что она заменяет лунги. Не всегда есть возможности получить передачу. На этот случай есть эта мантра. Поэтому вначале читают несколько раз эту мантру и затем уже основное. Начинается она ОМ КХАМ САРВА БУДД, ОМ ЯМ САРВА БУДД ... Не большая мантра. Если вы получали посвящение в одну из высших тантр, то вы можете визуализировать себя любым божеством из тантры классом ниже.

----------

Вангдраг (15.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А что касается формы помощи, то также есть история когда человек взмолившийся Таре стал произносить ее мантру с ошибками, поскольку мантры полностью не знал. А ведь откликнулась 
> Просто на БФ заметен у многих некий "механистический" подход, к сожалению.


Она не совсем правильно произносила ее мантру. Два злых духа увидев что одна семья живет в гармонии решили напакостить и рассорить их. Когда люди злятся злые духи питаются этой энергией исходящей от них, как едой. У них все получилось и муж с женой поругались и жена побежала из дома. Потом один дух спросил у другого почему он не навредил той женщине. Тот ответил что не видел женщину а видел Тару бегущую прихрамывая. Та женщина на бегу читала неправильно мантру Тары и из-за этого Тара прихрамывала.

----------

Ometoff (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Она не совсем правильно произносила ее мантру. Два злых духа увидев что одна семья живет в гармонии решили напакостить и рассорить их. Когда люди злятся злые духи питаются этой энергией исходящей от них, как едой. У них все получилось и муж с женой поругались и жена побежала из дома. Потом один дух спросил у другого почему он не навредил той женщине. Тот ответил что не видел женщину а видел Тару бегущую прихрамывая. Та женщина на бегу читала неправильно мантру Тары и из-за этого Тара прихрамывала.


Наверное я встречал другую историю.Впрочем о Таре их много

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Кстати есть мантра, в объяснении которой говорится что она заменяет лунги. Не всегда есть возможности получить передачу. На этот случай есть эта мантра. Поэтому вначале читают несколько раз эту мантру и затем уже основное. Начинается она ОМ КХАМ САРВА БУДД, ОМ ЯМ САРВА БУДД ... Не большая мантра.


Ну это вопрос личной веры.




> Если вы получали посвящение в одну из высших тантр, то вы можете визуализировать себя любым божеством из тантры классом ниже.


Слышал также и про Шитро из Ану-йоги в школе Ньингма. Посвящения же в Шитро и в Ануттарайогу-тантру Сармы получал, но визуализировать себя любым божеством - не представляю себе, да и не вижу смысла.  И если брать  с точки высшего воззрения Дзогчен  - тогда вообще в этих посвящениях нет никакого смысла, так как все божества - самопроявления нашей же ясности - лхундруб. Но тут не об этом.
И  однако же даже высшие ламы дают друг другу циклы посвящений, а то тоже достаточно было бы какого-нибудь одного ванга высших Тантр.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И  однако же даже высшие ламы дают друг другу циклы посвящений, а то тоже достаточно было бы какого-нибудь одного ванга высших Тантр.


В тексте Ньюнгне, составленном или записанном Дамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае говориться, что для практики ньюнгне Авалокитешвары требуется либо соответствующий дженанг, либо посвящение одной из тантр семейства Падма или Татхагаты. Чуть не забыл. Посвящение более высокого уровня требуется.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Есть история о тибетце который реализовал какую-то практику в Тибете и распространил ее там. До этого он ходил в Индию и индийский лама выгнал его с руганью. Тот ничего не понял и решил что это и есть мантра. Ходил ее читал потом и достиг реализации божества. Когда индийцы узнали что в Тибете появилась эта практика они удивились. И индийский Гуру сказал ведь я его просто поругал, надо же что делает вера.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну так ведь речь не о сути Учения, а форме помощи.


Ваджракилайя - тоже форма помощи и нехилая. Я даже знаю где в сети лежат разные садханы по данной теме. Хотите попробовать кому помочь? Еще можно газете статью о результатах своей практики, создать на эту тему сайт и раскрутить его. Можно начать самому давать лунги на мантры. Много что можно на дурную-то голову.

----------


## ullu

Да речь была не о необходимости лунга, и не о запретности чтения мантр, а о том, что если у человека не достаточно реализована сила мантры, то произнося её в общественных местах он теряет силу мантры.
Поэтому я и предложила обмениваться мантрами через ПС.
Я не знаю точно теряется ли сила мантры если постить её на форуме.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А есть разница с произнесением ее в общественном месте?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А есть разница с произнесением ее в общественном месте?


Теоретически и есть и нет.
Ссылаться на Нагарджуну сейчас не буду.
Но просто например Кангьюр, Тенгьюр, тексты собраний Ньингмы, Ринчхен Тердзё и пр. - все виде сканов лежат на многих сайтах. Потеряли ли силу сами передачи, тексты которых там находятся, из-за того, что они стали доступными (если хотя бы язык знать) ? Сомневаюсь.

----------


## ullu

> А есть разница с произнесением ее в общественном месте?


Ну в общем есть, там же произносишь, а тут пишешь. Я правда не знаю разница ли это в данном случае.

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Для некурящих нервно за углом :Smilie:  - буклет о 21-м проявлении Арья Тары с мантрами - транскриптами и на тибетском - и изображениями - все это в традиции Джово Атиши:

http://ifolder.ru/17289732 

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Ometoff (15.04.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.04.2010), Вангдраг (14.04.2010), Вангчен (14.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ваджракилайя - тоже форма помощи и нехилая. Я даже знаю где в сети лежат разные садханы по данной теме. Хотите попробовать кому помочь? Еще можно газете статью о результатах своей практики, создать на эту тему сайт и раскрутить его. Можно начать самому давать лунги на мантры. Много что можно на дурную-то голову.


Вы о чём-то своём? Или хотите обсудить Ваджракилаю?  Или о чьих-то намерениях? Или вообще о дурных головах? Или это просто реплика?
В чём ваш контраргумент моему высказыванию?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но просто например Кангьюр, Тенгьюр, тексты собраний Ньингмы, Ринчхен Тердзё и пр. - все виде сканов лежат на многих сайтах. Потеряли ли силу сами передачи, тексты которых там находятся, из-за того, что они стали доступными (если хотя бы язык знать) ? Сомневаюсь.


 :Smilie:  Вот тут я согласен полностью.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну в общем есть, там же произносишь, а тут пишешь. Я правда не знаю разница ли это в данном случае.


Ты думаешь речь будет разная?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

А вот заодно и теория Мантраяны вообще - "Агрим" Дже Цонкапы (надеюсь достаточно кошерный источник? :Smilie: :

http://ifolder.ru/17292156

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Зайдите на сайт
> http://vajrayogini.com/
> 
> Там выложен текст практики 21 Тары в соответствии с традицией Атиши.
> Составлен на основании комментарием Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Чхёден Ринпоче и отредактирован под руководством ламы Кунга Ринпоче.
> 
> Что-то мне кажется, что они в случае наличия проблем, никак не могли посоветовать выкладывать текст восхваления с комментариями и мантрами 21 Тары. Ан нет. Стоит пройти регистрацию на сайте и тексты будут видны.


Я жила у Ламы Кунги Ринпоче в центре и спрашивала его лично, можно ли мне, не имеющей посвящение 21 Тары, читать восхваление 21 Тары вместе с теми, кто его там читал, у кого были эти посвящения? Он ответил, что поскольку у меня лично есть другие важные посвящения, то в виде исключения можно, но вообще, для этой практики необходимо посвящение 21 Тары. 
Это его слова.

Это понятно?

У него там есть группа последователей Тары, которые собираются и делают подношения и полный ритуал с восхвалениями 21 Тары. У них у всех есть посвящение 21 Тары. И класс Тары есть, куда ходят люди, у которых есть это посвящение. Другие туда как бы не ходят. 

Также есть класс Тройной Тантры и Ваджрайогини. На класс Тройной Тантры ходят люди, у которых есть Ламдре. На класс Ваджрайогини - у которых есть посвящение Ваджрайогини с комментариями по 11 йогам, а это дополнительное учение. Всем все ясно и понятно.

Зачем ученики Ламы Кунги, кстати, ребята с гелугпинской background сделали этот сайт мне неведомо, но видимо на благо тех, кто живет вдали от учителей, как мы, например. Но они, прежде чем зарегистрировать, как правило, спрашивают, какое посвящение, когда и у кого человек получил, а что указать - личное дело совести каждого. Ну и карма, и самайи у всех разные. Каждый сам за себя отвечает.

Публикуют же книги по Ламдре, в начале которых говорится, что их читать можно тем, кто получил Ламдре. А если их другие люди читают после этого предупреждения - это, прежде всего, их личное дело и ответственность.

Я лично, как бы, за соблюдение традиций. Ничего личного.

Хотя, может и в разных традициях правила разные. Это вполне возможно. За всю Одессу я не скажу, конечно  :Smilie:  Тока за себя лично.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот тут я согласен полностью.


Вот и я не считаю, что они потеряли силу передачи.

ЧННР сам ведь говорил, что есть понятие традиции. И также говорил что для него несколько странно слышать садханы не на тибетском.
По текстам выходит что даже для принятия Прибежища совсем не обязательно наличие учителя рядом. Но все к этому стремятся и желают попасть в ту или иную традицию.
В одном из текстов терма, связанных с ригцал говориться, что линию передачи необходимо называть (также как и своих учителей у кого получил) по одной причине - у слушающих не будет иначе доверия.

поэтому многие правила являются лишь отпечатков традиции. Даже правила, которые показывает ЧННР.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот и я не считаю, что они потеряли силу передачи.
> 
> ЧННР сам ведь говорил


Тут есть маленькая тонкость. Как тут кто-то правильно сказал, чтобы освоить тибетский на уровне того, что там выложено, нужно достаточно хорошо быть в традиции и разбираться в буддизме. Потому я с вами и согласился.

А вот уже выкладывание подстрочника, на мой взгляд, когда как. Опять же, все тут правильно говорится о дифференцированности подхода. Но в большинстве случаев стоит все-таки опираться на традицию. Есть мантра действия, которая не действует, поскольку не сделана основная практика. Вроде бы ну что ее не выложить? Но я б не стал.  :Smilie: 

ЧННР ведь тоже делает оговорку: "...если человек действительно заинтересован."

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я жила у Ламы Кунги Ринпоче в центре и спрашивала его лично, можно ли мне, не имеющей посвящение 21 Тары, читать восхваление 21 Тары вместе с теми, кто его там читал, у кого были эти посвящения? Он ответил, что поскольку у меня лично есть другие важные посвящения, то в виде исключения можно, но вообще, для этой практики необходимо посвящение 21 Тары. 
> Это его слова.


Никто не сомневается в ламе Кунга Ринпоче. Но все получают от разных учителей и разные разъяснения. Одного единственно верного нет. 
У кхенпо Карма Чочога я получал передачу (не ванг, а скорее лунг и разъяснения) на практику, включающую 21 восхваления Тары. Про необходимость ванга он не говорил. Тем более что в чистом виде 21 восхваление относится к крия-тантре.

Повторюсь - сколько учителей, столько и мнений. Традиции впонле могут в некоторых моментах не совпадать. 
Про Сакья раньше говорили, что и для чтения алфавита требуется лунг.  :Smilie: 




> Публикуют же книги по Ламдре, в начале которых говорится, что их читать можно тем, кто получил Ламдре. А если их другие люди читают после этого предупреждения - это, прежде всего, их личное дело и ответственность.


Честно говоря в этом плане не был бы слишком категоричным. Скорее практиковать можно тем, у кого есть соответствующая передача. Но это относится отнюдь не ко всем методам.




> Я лично, как бы, за соблюдение традиций. Ничего личного.


Единой традиции как таковой нет. Есть некоторые общие понятия, но каждый учитель разъясняет по своему. Если бы они существовали как говориться в реале, то вам бы Маша_ла также пришлось бы получать соответствующее посвящение для прочтения 21 восхваления Тары.  А если есть исключения, то они не совсем входят в традицию (ну может только в традицию исключений  :Smilie:  )




> Хотя, может и в разных традициях правила разные. Это вполне возможно. За всю Одессу я не скажу, конечно  Тока за себя лично.


Рад за вас.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тут есть маленькая тонкость. Как тут кто-то правильно сказал, чтобы освоить тибетский на уровне того, что там выложено, нужно достаточно хорошо быть в традиции и разбираться в буддизме. Потому я с вами и согласился.


Там еще были уточнения. И не одно. Возможно я не написал, возможно вы не прочли. 
Традиций не одна. Собственно тибетцам свойственны весьма странные вещи (это уже опыт переводов сказываться начинает). Иногда они приписывают автору тексты, которых он не составлял. Иногда в основной текст добавляют строфы от себя. Иногда изменяли и стилистику и убирали какие-то значения из основных текстов, что выявляется на основании изучения сразу нескольких вариантов "канонического" перевода. Традиция старых переводов в стилистике отличается от традиции новых переводов и последующих изменений (в текстах это называлось переводить на новом языке).
Вдобавок в текстах иногда даются четкие указания. Иногда приводятся высказывания другого уровня, которые первым противоречать.
Сама тибетская традиция сводится к некоторому своду правил, которые используются сразу на группы тантр или группы текстов. Но если покопаться в текстах, то получается что различий гораздо больше.




> А вот уже выкладывание подстрочника, на мой взгляд, когда как. Опять же, все тут правильно говорится о дифференцированности подхода.


Вот именно что говориться про дифференцированность подхода.  :Smilie: 
Большие учителя говорили про это всегда. А подход традиции - он более формальный. И в настоящее время формальный подход распространяется достаточно хорошо.
А то, что обещало то или иной просветленное существо - никто просто не изучает. Вы вот сами что изучали?

Маша_ла также ясно показала это в том, что написала. Относительно пользования 21 восхваления Тары.




> Но в большинстве случаев стоит все-таки опираться на традицию. Есть мантра действия, которая не действует, поскольку не сделана основная практика. Вроде бы ну что ее не выложить? Но я б не стал.


Вы бы не стали. Но в канонических текстах и комментариях нет записей о том, что надо выполнить сто тысяч повторений основной мантры, а приводятся сразу ритуалы, связанные с другими мантрами для осуществления действий.

Вдобавок бывает обычный интерес, интерес практика, а еще может быть и интерес с точки зрения науки. Вы же не спросили Уллу или кого-то еще - зачем им это? А сразу советы относительно вхождения в традицию и прочего.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне Лама Кунга говорил, что поскольку я получала учения другой тантры, которая считается более высокой, чем крия, то мне можно читать восхваления 21 Тары. Не более того. Ни про какие мантры речи не было вообще. Я и не спрашивала даже - и так понятно.

Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что человеку, который о буддизме узнает, в основном, из Интернета и не имеет вообще никаких учений, кроме, возможно, Прибежища, что уже само по себе очень супер-мега круто, можно читать восхваление 21 Тары. А если просто, без прибежища, человек будет читать?

При искреннем интересе к этой практике никто не мешает получить посвящение и практиковать на здоровье. Конечно, гораздо проще поискать в Интернете. Но тогда и результат, возможно, будет равносилен предпринятым усилиям. Вам не кажется?

Если бы во времена Тилопы-Наропы был Интернет, как вы думаете, они бы по имейлу переписывались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне Лама Кунга говорил, что поскольку я получала учения другой тантры, которая считается более высокой, чем крия, то мне можно читать восхваления 21 Тары. Не более того. Ни про какие мантры речи не было вообще. Я и не спрашивала даже - и так понятно.


Маша. Я уже сказал, что сколько учителей, столько и мнений. Вы также уже сказали, что можете говорить только о той традиции, в которой получали.




> Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что человеку, который о буддизме узнает, в основном, из Интернета и не имеет вообще никаких учений, кроме, возможно, Прибежища, что уже само по себе очень круто, можно читать восхваление 21 Тары.


Повторяюсь. В Тенгьюре указания на этот счет нет. Читать восхваление вполне можно. Но там есть довольно большая визуализация. С этим наверняка труднее.




> При искреннем интересе к этой практике никто не мешает получить посвящение и практиковать на здоровье. Конечно, гораздо проще поискать в Интернете. Но тогда и результат, возможно, будет равносилен предпринятым усилиям. Вам не кажется?


Не кажется. Не думаю, что Тара отказывает в своем внимании и благословении тем, кто не получал формальную передачу.
При искреннем желании можно и просто искренне к ней обратиться. Без всяких восхвалений и дополнительных мантр. Также должно срабатывать. 
Да и условия у всех бывают разные.




> Если бы во времена Тилопы-Наропы был Интернет, как вы думаете, они бы по имейлу переписывались?


Не сравнимо. Как довод не подходит. Даже с точки зрения Сокровищницы верного познания Сакья Пандиты

----------


## Маша_ла

Когда если в ситуации "спасите-помогите", мантра Тары и без посвящения поможет, конечно, по-любому.
А ежели кто желает достичь просветления, используя тантру Тары, то без посвящения не обойтись.
Прекрасная тантра, почему бы и не получить посвящение? Чего тут бояться?
Хотя, знаю я одну организацию, где на доверии бхуми достигают  :Smilie:  Без Ринпочей и без посвящений практицки  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Титова

Я извиняюсь, что мешаю вам дискутировать. Но я только с одним очень коротким вопросом.
А вот представьте себе такую ситуацию. Кому-то вот прямо сейчас нужна помощь. И помочь ему могут мантры Тары. У человека нет ни вангов, ни лунгов, никаких посвящений (и  вообще ничего нет, кроме своей беды) И возможности их получить прямо сейчас, когда нужна помощь, тоже нету.
Вы б ему тоже длинную вводную лекцию о важности линии передачи устроили или просто выложили бы мантры?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Хотя, знаю я одну организацию, где на доверии бхуми достигают  Без Ринпочей и без посвящений практицки


если не ошибаюсь, речь идет о КК АП ОН?

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда если в ситуации "спасите-помогите", мантра Тары и без посвящения поможет, конечно, по-любому.


Маленькая поправка. Никто ведь не спросил зачем мантры действия нужны автору топика? начался просто разговор о возвышенных материях.
Второе. Никто не знает какая связь у автора топика с ой же Тарой. Какие условия и пр.




> А ежели кто желает достичь просветления, используя тантру Тары, то без посвящения не обойтись.


Опять-таки. Попрошу ссылки из источников в Кангьюре или Тенгьюре.




> Прекрасная тантра, почему бы и не получить посвящение? Чего тут бояться?
> Хотя, знаю я одну организацию, где на доверии бхуми достигают  Без Ринпочей и без посвящений практицки


Эта организация называется махаяна

----------


## Аньезка

> Я извиняюсь, что мешаю вам дискутировать. Но я только с одним очень коротким вопросом.
> А вот представьте себе такую ситуацию. Кому-то вот прямо сейчас нужна помощь. И помочь ему могут мантры Тары. У человека нет ни вангов, ни лунгов, никаких посвящений (и  вообще ничего нет, кроме своей беды) И возможности их получить прямо сейчас, когда нужна помощь, тоже нету.
> Вы б ему тоже длинную вводную лекцию о важности линии передачи устроили или просто выложили бы мантры?


А представьте себе такую ситуацию: человеку прямо сейчас нужна помощь, получить мантры он не может, читает их просто так и надеется на чудо. А чуда не происходит, потому что ни посвящений не получил, ни ретрит не отсидел по Таре, чтобы мантры действия работали.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я извиняюсь, что мешаю вам дискутировать. Но я только с одним очень коротким вопросом.
> А вот представьте себе такую ситуацию. Кому-то вот прямо сейчас нужна помощь. И помочь ему могут мантры Тары. У человека нет ни вангов, ни лунгов, никаких посвящений (и  вообще ничего нет, кроме своей беды) И возможности их получить прямо сейчас, когда нужна помощь, тоже нету.
> Вы б ему тоже длинную вводную лекцию о важности линии передачи устроили или просто выложили бы мантры?


Если вопрос лично ко мне, то я не стал бы читать вводную лекцию по линии передачи и прочему. Просто попытался бы понять текущую ситуацию. За других отвечать не могу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А представьте себе такую ситуацию: человеку прямо сейчас нужна помощь, получить мантры он не может, читает их просто так и надеется на чудо. А чуда не происходит, потому что ни посвящений не получил, ни ретрит не отсидел по Таре, чтобы мантры действия работали.


А разве Тара говорила - что получите посвящение в мою практику и только тогда вы сможете получить от меня помощь?

----------


## Ирина Титова

Никто не знает какая связь у автора топика с ой же Тарой. Какие условия и пр.
По-моему, самая суть.

----------


## Аньезка

> А разве Тара говорила - что получите посвящение в мою практику и только тогда вы сможете получить от меня помощь?


Вы с ней общались? Спрашивали про мантры действия?
Я вот не имею такой чести, поэтому доверяю учителям.

----------

Аким Иваныч (15.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> А представьте себе такую ситуацию: человеку прямо сейчас нужна помощь, получить мантры он не может, читает их просто так и надеется на чудо. А чуда не происходит, потому что ни посвящений не получил, ни ретрит не отсидел по Таре, чтобы мантры действия работали.


Лично я не верю, что Тара не поможет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы с ней общались? Спрашивали про мантры действия?
> Я вот не имею такой чести, поэтому доверяю учителям.


Есть много легенд про Тару, которым также можно доверять.
Некоторые записаны тем же Таранатхой. Или вы ему не верите?
Или по вашему мантра (даже основная) начинает только после 100000 повторений работать? Ну если таковы ваши индивидуальные условия, то конечно ничего больше сказать нечего. Но у других-то другие условия. Они вообще индивидуальны.

----------

Ometoff (15.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Есть много легенд про Тару, которым также можно доверять.
> Некоторые записаны тем же Таранатхой. Или вы ему не верите?


А помимо легенд есть еще реальные истории.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А помимо легенд есть еще реальные истории.


Есть и реальные. И также не указано, что люди проходили сперва ретрит

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лично я не верю, что Тара не поможет.


Вопрос не в том, что "Тара не поможет", а в том "создали ли вы причины и обеспечили условия, чтобы помощь дошла по назначению".

Желающим освежить знания по теме "а как оно в Ваджраяне с просьбами и алилуйством" прочитать книжку






> *Целе Haцог Рангдрол
> 
> ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ И ПУТЬ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ
> *
> СПб.: Рангчжунг Еше, 2000 - 136 стр.
> 
> Перевод с тибетского на английский: Эрик Пема Кунсанг
> 
> Перевод с английского: Т. Науменко
> ...


ЧИТАТЬ ГЛАВЫ ONLINE (.pdf)  http://www.uddiyana.ru/pdf/empower_example.pdf

----------

Аньезка (15.04.2010), Ирина Титова (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Есть и реальные. И также не указано, что люди проходили сперва ретрит


Во-во, мой случай.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Вопрос не в том, что "Тара не поможет", а в том "создали ли вы причины и обеспечили условия, чтобы помощь дошла по назначению".
> 
> Желающим освежить знания по теме "а как оно в Ваджраяне с просьбами и алилуйством" прочитать книжку
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЧИТАТЬ ГЛАВЫ ONLINE (.pdf)  http://www.uddiyana.ru/pdf/empower_example.pdf


Этого никто не оспаривает. Но, как известно, никогда не можешь знать точно, кто перед тобой. Как уже было указано выше, мы не знаем, сколько накоплено причин и условий, и вообще, насколько сильна связь с Тарой у человека, которому ну вот срочно понадобились мантры Тары.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://flibusta.net/b/155848/read



> Бармен пошатнулся, словно от удара, потрясенный ощущением невообразимого расстояния. Он не понимал, что оно означает, но теперь смотрел на Форда уважительно, почти с благоговением.
> 
> – Вы серьезно, сэр? – прошептал он во внезапно наступившей тишине. – Вы думаете, скоро наступит конец света?
> 
> – Да, – подтвердил Форд.
> 
> – Прямо вот так, средь бела дня?
> 
> Немного овладев собой, Форд самым беззаботным тоном ответил:
> ...


>>>* и вообще, насколько сильна связь с Тарой у человека, которому ну вот срочно понадобились мантры Тары.*

У человека с крепкими связями проблем с получением Вангов и лунгов не возникнет... А иначе будет, как в предыдущей цитате.

Критерий истинности гипотезы - проверка на практике. Делайте, что угодно, только потом не говорите, что вас не предупреждали.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А разве Тара говорила - что получите посвящение в мою практику и только тогда вы сможете получить от меня помощь?


Ддя всех страждующих существ, и в том числе для  НЕ-буддистов, т.е. не получавших никакого Прибежища и дана  универсальная мантра - коренная мантра Зеленой Тары:
ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СВАХА

Кому-то этого недостаточно? Сразу мантры действия подавай. 

При чем тут мантры действия? Это мы и пытаемся  тут выяснить.

Поэтому правильно Aniezka говорит:



> Вы с ней общались? Спрашивали про мантры действия?
> Я вот не имею такой чести, поэтому доверяю учителям.

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

У человека с крепкими связями проблем с получением Вангов и лунгов не возникнет... 
Да, это очень верно. Проблем не возникает. Просто  потому что такому человеку они не нужны.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У человека с крепкими связями проблем с получением Вангов и лунгов не возникнет... 
> Да, это очень верно. Проблем не возникает. Просто  потому что такому человеку они не нужны.


Забавно, но Далай-Ламе они нужны и всем Тулку они нужны, а гипотетический Вася Пупкин из Бердянска в них не нуждается! Ибо... "у него крепкие связи с..."

А с местных психдиспансером у Васи крепкой связи нет случайно? Галоперидол не является ли составной частью его диеты?

----------

Аньезка (15.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ддя всех страждующих существ, и в том числе для  НЕ-буддистов, т.е. не получавших никакого Прибежища и дана  универсальная мантра - коренная мантра Зеленой Тары:
> ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СВАХА
> 
> Кому-то этого недостаточно? Сразу мантры действия подавай. 
> При чем тут мантры действия? Это мы и пытаемся  тут выяснить.
> 
> Поэтому правильно Aniezka говорит:


Первичный вопрос был:
можно ли где-нибудь найти мантры 21 тары в русской транскрипции?

А дальше почти сразу отошли к другим вопросам. Частое явление на БФ. Без разбирательства начинать мягко говоря прокатываться по человеку.
Кто-нибудь спросил Puzya - а зачем? Какая нужда? 
Насколько видел - нет. 
Вот об этом сперва подумайте, а не о том, надо ли мантры говорить или писать или писать человеку или нет.

----------

Вангдраг (16.04.2010), Вангчен (16.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Лично я не верю, что Тара не поможет.


Вы верите, что Тара вам поможет, если вы с "бухты-барахты" вот так возьмете тут прочитанную  на форуме   какую-нибудь, например, 12-ю или 15-ю мантру действия?

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Забавно, но Далай-Ламе они нужны и всем Тулку они нужны, а гипотетический Вася Пупкин из Бердянска в них не нуждается! Ибо... "у него крепкие связи с..."
> 
> А с местных психдиспансером у Васи крепкой связи нет случайно?


Один из учителей Калачакры сперва получил посвящение во время сновидения. 
Или обязательно прям в реале...
Примеров то много. И очень много учителей, которые на внешнем уровне не показывают что и от кого получали.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы верите, что Тара вам поможет, если вы с "бухты-барахты" вот так возьмете тут прочитанную  на форуме   какую-нибудь, например, 12-ю или 15-ю мантру действия?


К этим мантрам вообще-то идет определенный ритуал, а не только начитывание мантр. Текст есть. Вот только не знаю передает ли его кто в настоящее время  :Smilie: 
А по большому счету и основной мантры может хватить на все действия.

Спросите Тару - поможет ли она?

----------


## Аньезка

Самое забавное, что каждый второй почему-то думает, что уж у него то эта связь есть, уж он то в прошлой жизни наработал и начитал... ))

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Забавно, но Далай-Ламе они нужны и всем Тулку они нужны, а гипотетический Вася Пупкин из Бердянска в них не нуждается! Ибо... "у него крепкие связи с..."
> 
> А с местных психдиспансером у Васи крепкой связи нет случайно? Галоперидол не является ли составной частью его диеты?


А может этот самый Вася Пупкин незадолго до своей смерти в предыдущем воплощении их получил. Откуда мне знать. К тому же Вася Пупкин не официальный представитель религии, который своим положением обязан хранить традиции. .

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну давайте тогда вспомним про обет Тары приходить на помощь по первому зову. Для этого достаточно произнести ТАРЕ все остальное понты. Мантра действия, согласитесь, несколько другое. Потому и не стоит бездумно распространять их направо и налево

----------

Аким Иваныч (15.04.2010), Аньезка (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Один из учителей Калачакры сперва получил посвящение во время сновидения. 
> Или обязательно прям в реале...
> Примеров то много. И очень много учителей, которые на внешнем уровне не показывают что и от кого получали.


Возникает закономерный вопрос: если не нуждающемуся в лунгах/вангах персонажу Тара дает посвящения во сне, то почему бы сразу у нее и не получить мантры действия/комментарии в том же сне? К чему такому человеку искать контент у соседа по лестничной площадке или на форумах?

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Вы верите, что Тара вам поможет, если вы с "бухты-барахты" вот так возьмете тут прочитанную  на форуме   какую-нибудь, например, 12-ю или 15-ю мантру действия?


Я бы предпочла не отвечать на этот вопрос.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну давайте тогда вспомним про обет Тары приходить на помощь по первому зову. Для этого достаточно произнести ТАРЕ все остальное понты. Мантра действия, согласитесь, несколько другое. Потому и не стоит бездумно распространять их направо и налево


Обосновывайте.
Хотя основной мантры действительно может хватить на все случаи жизни.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну давайте тогда вспомним про обет Тары приходить на помощь по первому зову. Для этого достаточно произнести ТАРЕ все остальное понты. Мантра действия, согласитесь, несколько другое. Потому и не стоит бездумно распространять их направо и налево


Давайте вспомним историю Асанги и Майтреи, побег за учением Миларепы от Марпы к нгакпе Чодору.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Возникает закономерный вопрос: если не нуждающемуся в лунгах/вангах персонажу Тара дает посвящения во сне, то почему бы сразу у нее и не получить мантры действия/комментарии в том же сне? К чему такому человеку искать контенту соседа по лестничной площадке или на форумах?


А вот этот вопрос действительно интересный. особенно вот эта его часть:




> К чему такому человеку искать контенту соседа по лестничной площадке или на форумах?


С другой стороны вопросы передачи также вопросы весьма интересные и неоднозначные.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ну давайте тогда вспомним про обет Тары приходить на помощь по первому зову. Для этого достаточно произнести ТАРЕ все остальное понты. Мантра действия, согласитесь, несколько другое. Потому и не стоит бездумно распространять их направо и налево


Несомненно, не стоит. Но в том-то всё и дело, что никогда не знаешь точно.  А дальше - личный выбор, личная ответственность.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Несомненно, не стоит. Но в том-то всё и дело, что никогда не знаешь точно.  А дальше - личный выбор, личная ответственность.


И дифференцированный, а не формальный подход, к ситуации.

PS: Вообще интересный разговор получается

----------


## Ирина Титова

> И дифференцированный, а не формальный подход, к ситуации.
> 
> PS: Вообще интересный разговор получается


Ага, мне тоже нравится.

----------


## PampKin Head

> С другой стороны вопросы передачи также вопросы весьма интересные и неоднозначные.





> А может этот самый Вася Пупкин незадолго до своей смерти в предыдущем воплощении их получил. Откуда мне знать. К тому же Вася Пупкин не официальный представитель религии, который своим положением обязан хранить традиции. .


А тут ничего особого нет... Просто надо вспомнить *слова Лонченпы* (Тулку Тхондуп. Практика Дзогчен) *о людях с особыми способностями и связями*: такой* человек быстро получает результат от выполняемых практик*.

Соответственно, если вы такой оригинал (переродившийся здесь прямо из-под трона Арья-Тары), то *можете на практике проверить уровень своих способностей результатами от проделанной практики.*

----------

Аким Иваныч (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Самое забавное, что каждый второй почему-то думает, что уж у него то эта связь есть, уж он то в прошлой жизни наработал и начитал... ))


Это человеческая природа, Ань.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А дальше - личный выбор, личная ответственность.


В т.ч. распространяющего. Потому как групповуха.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> В т.ч. распространяющего. Потому как групповуха.


Да, именно распространяющего я и имела в виду. Почему и задала выше вопрос: был бы у вас выбор помочь (именно выложив мантры) или не помочь. Вы б, А Тараненко, лично вы,  как поступили б?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Один из учителей Калачакры сперва получил посвящение во время сновидения. 
> Или обязательно прям в реале...
> Примеров то много. И очень много учителей, которые на внешнем уровне не показывают что и от кого получали.


"Он весь блещет, как Жар-Птица, из ноздрей клубится пар,
То ли Атман, то ли Брахман, то ли полный аватар
Он сказал - "У нас в нирване все чутки к твоей судьбе,
Чтоб ты больше не страдала, я женюся на тебе."  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Обосновывайте.
> Хотя основной мантры действительно может хватить на все случаи жизни.


Ну вот Вы и обосновали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да, именно распространяющего я и имела в виду. Почему и задала выше вопрос: был бы у вас выбор помочь (именно выложив мантры) или не помочь. Вы б, А Тараненко, лично вы,  как поступили б?


Попросил бы фото для опоры и сам почитал.  :Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А тут ничего особого нет... Просто надо вспомнить *слова Лонченпы* (Тулку Тхондуп. Практика Дзогчен) *о людях с особыми способностями и связями*: такой* человек быстро получает результат от выполняемых практик*.
> 
> Соответственно, если вы такой оригинал (переродившийся здесь прямо из-под трона Арья-Тары), то *можете на практике проверить уровень своих способностей результатами от проделанной практики.*


Пампкин. Таки все равно отошли от первичного вопроса топика. Все равно же никто не спросил, а зачем человеку нужно то или иное  :Smilie: 
Может сначала стоило это выяснить, чем вступать во всё остальное  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну вот Вы и обосновали.


Как раз не обосновал. Всего лишь отметил, что основной мантры может хватить на все случаи жизни. 
Но у каждого своя ситуация. Я же не знаю вашу  :Smilie:  А вы не знаете мою  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Я вот, например, услышала, что Тара помогает и в мирских делах, надо только делать подношения и читать восхваление 21 Тары. Ну я читала в мирских целях  :Smilie:  Без посвящение 21 Тары. Но с Зеленой Тарой. Не помогло  :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, мантра Зеленой Тары вполне себе действенная. Я даже не знала до сих пор, что существуют еще какие-то другие мантры. Ну кроме как мантры разных Тар..

Товарищи, получайте учения, учитесь, вникайте, ездите на ретриты - это правда чудесная Тантра. Ежели она ко всем и так приходит на помощь, то уж ежели все делать как надо, то тады результат будет ого-го-го! Без сомнений!

В традиции Сакья, сестра ЕС Сакья Тризина, Джецун Кушог часто дает посвящения 21 Тары с последующим ретритом. Но это в Штатах и в Канаде бывает. Хотя, может еще где..

Далековато, конечно, а что делать. В Интернете, с др. стороны ближе и проще. Каждому - свое. Вообще, мне кажется, на самом деле, мало кто хочет по-настоящему достичь просветления. Поскольку на преодоление каких-то трудностей в получении учений мало у кого хватает решимости. А тут же все дело в голове. Кто не хочет - тот ищет причину.. Или ищет в Гугле мантры  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин. Таки все равно отошли от первичного вопроса топика. Все равно же никто не спросил, а зачем человеку нужно то или иное 
> Может сначала стоило это выяснить, чем вступать во всё остальное


Обычно, у человека спрашивают: у кого и когда он получал лунги/ванги, делал ли он нужные объемы практики? Если человек не отвечает удобоваримым способом, то коммуникации с ним прекращаются (потому как профанация говорить на такие темы с персонажем, который не в теме).

P.S. Лунг на практику Тары можно получить в последний день ближайшего семинара Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, зайдя в ближайшее интернет-кафе или к знакомому, у кого есть подключение к интернету.

----------

куру хунг (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Или ищет в Гугле мантры


Ага. Я ее знаю. ОМ ГУГЛЬ СВАХА  :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (15.04.2010), Маша_ла (15.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> А тут ничего особого нет... Просто надо вспомнить *слова Лонченпы* (Тулку Тхондуп. Практика Дзогчен) *о людях с особыми способностями и связями*: такой* человек быстро получает результат от выполняемых практик*.
> 
> Соответственно, если вы такой оригинал (переродившийся здесь прямо из-под трона Арья-Тары), то *можете на практике проверить уровень своих способностей результатами от проделанной практики.*


Я не поняла, с чего вы взяли, что упомянутый Вася Пупкин - это fioleg и Ирина Титова?

----------


## Маша_ла

> Эта организация называется махаяна


Махаяна - это организация? Однако  :Smilie:  Т.е., в этой организации, прочел книжку - считай, получил учение, почитал мантру и просветлился? Или там без мантр обходятся? Зачем тогда линии передачи, Учителя, практики, ретриты, если все есть в книжках, а теперь и в интернете?

Оч. кой-чего напоминает  :Smilie:  Каждому - свое, конечно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вот, например, услышала, что Тара помогает и в мирских делах, надо только делать подношения и читать восхваление 21 Тары. Ну я читала в мирских целях  Не помогло 
> 
> Мне кажется, мантра зеленой Тары вполне себе действенная. Я даже не знала до сих пор, что существуют еще какие-то другие мантры. Ну кроме как мантры разных Тар..


Маша. Меня всегда удивляло другое. Далее написан оне относителньо вас, поэтому не обижайтесь если случайно задену.
Работая с Кангьюром и Тенгьюром был немало удивлен тому, что практики в РФ (а возможно и не только) в общем-то слабо понимают, какое сокровище поучений сокрыто там. И иногда бегают на ванги и прочее, нарушая потом те обязательства которые получили. А также не изучают самих текстов, которые надо бы понимать. Впрочем это говориться не только о Сарма, но о практиках Ньингма в РФ. Там ведь тоже огромное количество текстов.

А в мирских делах Тара помогает. Только у всех по-разному.
На моей памяти один человек неправильно "сформулировал" просьбу. И получил ответ соответственно тому как и о чем просил. Ответ был веселый, очень. Но не для него. Желания как говориться надо правильно формулировать, а то вдруг сбудутся.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Попросил бы фото для опоры и сам почитал. ))))))))))))


Ушли от ответа. Условием был выбор..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не поняла, с чего вы взяли, что упомянутый Вася Пупкин - это fioleg и Ирина Титова?


Я и не брал. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обычно, у человека спрашивают: у кого и когда он получал лунги/ванги, делал ли он нужные объемы практики? Если человек не отвечает удобоваримым способом, то коммуникации с ним прекращаются (потому как профанация говорить на такие темы с персонажем, который не в теме).
> 
> P.S. Лунг на практику Тары можно получить в последний день ближайшего семинара намкая Норбу Ринпоче, зайдя в ближайшее интернет-кафе или к знакомому, у кого есть подключение к интернету.


Пампкин. Посмотрите начало темы. Вопрос про то что и когда человек получал (имеют в виду спрашивающего) вроде ведь ни разу не прозвучал. А если исходить из текстов Падмасамбхавы, то ему также советовали говорить про линию передачи, чтобы было доверие.
С другой стороны если человеку действителньо требуется помощь, то спрашивать - у кого он получал обеты, лунги, ванги - это не самый удобный подход.

Кстати говоря - когда ближайший будет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Махаяна - это организация? Однако  Т.е., в этой организации, прочел книжку - считай, получил учение, почитал мантру и просветлился? Или там без мантр обходятся? Зачем тогда линии передачи, Учителя, практики, ретриты, если все есть в книжках, а теперь и в интернете?
> 
> Оч. кой-чего напоминает  Каждому - свое, конечно.


Просто формально в махаяне также нет посвящений. Хватает изучения и усердной практики. правда практиковать надо очень много.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ежели кому-то незамедлительно нужна помощь и человек совсем без связи с Дхармой, не говоря уже о Таре, нужно знать ситуацию. В агрессивной и беспокойной ситуации можно читать мантру Ом мани пеме хум, мантру Тары можно читать, ежели нужно прямо вот щас помощь.
Но представьте себе далекого от Дхармы человека, вдруг читающего мантры с полным доверием и убежденностью? Это как-то маловероятно, по-моему.
Лучше уж потихоньку показывать ему, что нужно делать - хор. поступки, что не нужно, как он сам создал свои проблемы и как потихоньку из них начинать выбираться. 
А пока что читать для него мантры самому. Посвящать ему заслугу.
На крайняк, отослать Ламе фотку человека с просьбой помочь, ежели уж совсем кранты.
А раздавать мантры направно-налево - это будет не помощь, по-моему. А создание еще большей запутанности, усугубление невежества и, соответственно, страдания.
Это не помощь вовсе. Имхо.

И это. Выбор есть всегда  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати говоря - когда ближайший будет?


http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/raspisanie-2009-2010/




> можно ли где-нибудь найти мантры 21 тары в русской транскрипции?
> ):


Ответ: можно... )))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ушли от ответа. Условием был выбор..


Вы спросили, что бы я сделал. Знаете, ко мне часто обращаются с просьбой почитать что-нибудь на всякую потребу. Я именно так и поступаю. Или Вы считаете, что мне стоит вместо этого ходить с листингом мантр и народу предлагать почитать это или то?  :Smilie:  При выборе давать или не давать мантру ответ однозначный - не давать. Надо будет, пусть человек проявит серьезность и своими действиями мне докажет, что действительно заинтересован. Если заинтересован в мирском использовании, проще ему амулеточку сваять.

----------

Аньезка (15.04.2010), куру хунг (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но представьте себе далекого от Дхармы человека, вдруг читающего мантры с полным доверием и убежденностью? Это как-то маловероятно, по-моему.


В историях про Тару есть и такие случаи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/raspisanie-2009-2010/
> Ответ: можно... )))


Dzogchen Community Webcast
ответ
Error 404: Not found

Потому и спрашиваю. Тем более на сайте также не указано расписание трансляций.
Внимательнее посмотрел. О будущих трансляциях - ничего

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Вы спросили, что бы я сделал. Знаете, ко мне часто обращаются с просьбой почитать что-нибудь на всякую потребу. Я именно так и поступаю. Или Вы считаете, что ине стоит вместо этого ходить с листингом мантр и народу предлагать почитать это или то?  При выборе давать или не давать мантру ответ однозначный - не давать. Надо будет, пусть человек проявит серьезность и своими действиями мне докажет, что действительно заинтересован. Если заинтересован в мирском использовании, проще ему амулеточку сваять.


Ничего подобного я не считаю, потому и спрашиваю. За откровенный ответ - пасиб.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ближайшая будет 3-9 мая, если не ошибаюсь. По Ваджрапани

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ближайшая будет 3-9 мая, если не ошибаюсь. По Ваджрапани


Я не вхож в МДО. А семинар скорее всего будет на открытой трансляцией.
Да и нет пока там данных.

----------


## Маша_ла

> В историях про Тару есть и такие случаи.


Дай бог, как говорится  :Smilie: 

Интересно, а Тара помогает при переезде? Надо попробовать обратиться к ней  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пока нет. Будет открытая трансляция

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дай бог, как говорится 
> Интересно, а Тара помогает при переезде? Надо попробовать обратиться к ней


Относительно первого высказывания. Хороший текст - Золотые четки Тары.
Текст Таранатхи. Есть на просторах инета (ох уж этот инет). Очень хороший текст.

Обратитесь к ней. Может и поможет. При наличии чистой веры и искренности.  :Smilie:

----------

Ирина Титова (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пока нет. Будет открытая трансляция


Значит в последний день, т.е. девятого мая - планируется передача мантр действия и прочего, что обычно передается?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Dzogchen Community Webcast
> ответ
> Error 404: Not found
> 
> Потому и спрашиваю. Тем более на сайте также не указано расписание трансляций.
> Внимательнее посмотрел. О будущих трансляциях - ничего


Расписание семинаров = расписание трансляций. ) [в большинстве случаев]

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Хороший текст - Золотые четки Тары.
> Текст Таранатхи. Есть на просторах инета (ох уж этот инет). Очень хороший текст.


А на английском есть, не знаете?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Значит в последний день, т.е. девятого мая - планируется передача мантр действия и прочего, что обычно передается?


Как обычно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А на английском есть, не знаете?


На тибетском точно есть  :Smilie: 
на английском... поищите.
Я обычн оищу либо на русском, либо на тибетском. С английским как-то не пошло

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Расписание семинаров = расписание трансляций. ) [в большинстве случаев]


Ринпоче сейчас сильно меняет расписание.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как обычно.


Послушаю. Если конечно открытый. Прошлые разъяснения были вполне ясные (Мандарава)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Значит в последний день, т.е. девятого мая - планируется передача мантр действия и прочего, что обычно передается?


Передается обычно все. По части мантр действия обычно говорилось: по выполнению нужных требований по объемам индивидуальной практики (после лунга) обратитесь в ближайшую ДО и там получите.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> На тибетском точно есть 
> на английском... поищите.
> Я обычн оищу либо на русском, либо на тибетском. С английским как-то не пошло


Тибетским не владею. А вы, я так понимаю, вполне. Ну тогда скромнейше прошу: не будете ли вы так щедры дать свой перевод с тибетского, это куда гораздо луче чем с английского. Дабы не смущать народ, и не вызывать громы и молнии, можно в личку - если все же таки решите быть очень добры.  :Kiss: 
Ах да, забыла сказать о своей ситуации - ну чтоб вам легче было решение принять.  :Smilie:  Меня интересует ФСЯ доступная информация относительно Тары, и это для меня чрезвычайно важно. Можно даже сказать жизненноважно.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Обратитесь к ней. Может и поможет. При наличии чистой веры и искренности.


Ну да. Ежели не поможет - значит искренности и веры не хватило, оч. удобно  :Smilie:  Оч. чувствуется влияние известной организации..

Хотя, каждому свое. Лучше уж так, чем никак вовсе, наверное.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну еще может и заслуг не хватить.  :Smilie:  Такие случаи тоже широко описаны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да. Ежели не поможет - значит искренности и веры не хватило, оч. удобно  Оч. чувствуется влияние известной организации..
> 
> Хотя, каждому свое. Лучше уж так, чем никак вовсе, наверное.


Не знал, что в ваджраяне (если говорить про это) вера или доверие не требуется  :Frown: 
Может и в ламримах ничего про веру не говориться?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тибетским не владею. А вы, я так понимаю, вполне. Ну тогда скромнейше прошу: не будете ли вы так щедры дать свой перевод с тибетского, это куда гораздо луче чем с английского. Дабы не смущать народ, и не вызывать громы и молнии, можно в личку - если все же таки решите быть очень добры.


Сожалею, то у меня на тибетском данного текста нет. Есть только разъяснения Таранатхи по 21 восхвалению с точки зрения аннутарайога-тантр. Но как сами понимаете - такие комментарии я сбросить точно не смогу. Хотя у кого-то в москве они есть переведенные

----------

Ирина Титова (15.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Ну еще может и заслуг не хватить.  Такие случаи тоже широко описаны.


Заслуг точно не хватит, ежели в Интернете столько времени проводить  :Smilie: 

Про преданность и веру я пошутила. Вообще, мне не совсем ясно, как можно использовать доброту божеств в корыстных целях, ну да ладно. Не мое дело.
Она всегда помогает, когда попросишь, тут двух мнений быть не может.

Ежели кому интересно, есть тетенька по имени Према Дасара, связанная с культом Тары - она ездит по миру и превращается женщин в 21 Тару. Это надо видеть. Посмотрите про нее, кому интересно. Она училась в Индии по фрескам танцев Тары в индийских храмах. Она танцует по всему миру. И она очень похожа на Тару  :Smilie:

----------

Ирина Титова (15.04.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Ирина Титова писала:




> Меня интересует ФСЯ доступная информация относительно Тары, и это для меня чрезвычайно важно. Можно даже сказать жизненноважно.


Свяжитесь со мной по адресу idam@yandex.ru

----------


## Ирина Титова

Заслуг точно не хватит, ежели в Интернете столько времени проводить  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Ага, новый метод практики: сидючи за компами, развивая свои эги и бла-бла-блакая...

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще, мне не совсем ясно, как можно использовать доброту божеств в корыстных целях, ну да ладно.


Ой, да элементарно. Я вот, например, постоянно прошу, чтобы в районе появились еще практики. Я очень эгоистичное существо.  :Smilie: ))

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Что, маловато практиков на районе?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я да жена моя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну это уже кое-что  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ежели кому-то незамедлительно нужна помощь и человек совсем без связи с Дхармой, не говоря уже о Таре, нужно знать ситуацию. В агрессивной и беспокойной ситуации можно читать мантру Ом мани пеме хум, мантру Тары можно читать, ежели нужно прямо вот щас помощь.
> Но представьте себе далекого от Дхармы человека, вдруг читающего мантры с полным доверием и убежденностью? Это как-то маловероятно, по-моему.
> Лучше уж потихоньку показывать ему, что нужно делать - хор. поступки, что не нужно, как он сам создал свои проблемы и как потихоньку из них начинать выбираться. 
> А пока что читать для него мантры самому. Посвящать ему заслугу.
> На крайняк, отослать Ламе фотку человека с просьбой помочь, ежели уж совсем кранты.
> А раздавать мантры направно-налево - это будет не помощь, по-моему. А создание еще большей запутанности, усугубление невежества и, соответственно, страдания.
> Это не помощь вовсе. Имхо.
> 
> И это. Выбор есть всегда


Если человек встретил мантру Тары, у него уже есть связь с Дхармой. Читать для кого то мантры это хорошо, но реальная помощь не в этом. Лучше если человек сам будет читать мантры. Говорится что есть добродетель и недобродетель, человек сам создает добродетель и недобродетель, чтение мантры Тары это создание огромной добродетели, пусть человек сам создает добродетели. Если вы или Тараненко будете читать за кого то мантру, то чем это поможет? Будды каждое мгновение молятся за всех жс и читают молитвы и мантры, у них огромные силы. Тем не менее это не всегда работает из за плохой кармы жс. Если у будд есть такие силы, и они не в силах повлиять на карму жс, то на что вы рассчитываете. Человек лучшим образом способен сам повлиять на свою карму.

----------

Аня Приходящая (16.04.2010), Маша_ла (16.04.2010), Сергей Коничев (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Если вы или Тараненко будете читать за кого то мантру, то чем это поможет?


Это поможет Маше_ла и Тараненко укреплять собственную добродетель.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (16.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Седня говорил со тибетскими ламами, они повторяют что про тайность мантр 21 Тары нет ничего в Ганжуре и Данжуре (Тенгьюре). Есть посвящение или лунг - хорошо, нет - нет ничего тайного в них. Можно читать и раздавать даже полезно. Тот аргумент, что так сказал мой Учитель не работает. Все должно соответствовать слову Будды, но они ничего такого никогда не слышали. Причем один лама учился всю жизнь с детства в Тибете, в монастыре Дхи ца, другой в Гомане. Сейчас сказали они лунг не всегда каждому возможно получить. Что вы ему скажете? Не читай? Пусть читает все мантры, чем не читать, сказал они. Эту добродетель пусть сам накапливает.

----------

Аня Приходящая (16.04.2010), Вангчен (16.04.2010), Сергей Коничев (16.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да пусть читают за себя сами, жалко что ли? Меньше работы тогда.
Я ж говорю, пусть читают Тару и Ченрези, если есть доверие и все такое.
Просто говорили же про Васю Пупкину, которого я представляю лично, как ребят у нашего подъезда - с мутными глазами и вечно пьяных.. В этом контексте, мне кажется, было бы странным ожидать от них спонтанного доверия к Таре, например  :Smilie:  Но пусть я ошибаюсь  :Smilie: 

Товарищи, мантры Тары работают! Переезд откладывается на пару недель. Ура! А то я уже стреляться хотела. Вместо того, чтобы собираться  :Smilie:  Так что, читаем мантры и благодарим Тару за помощь! Ура!

----------


## Маша_ла

Речь шла не о мантрах 21 Тары, а о ритуале с цогом, частью которого является восхваление 21 Тары  :Smilie:  

Мантры Тар - не тайна, кажется. Вот ритуалы, возможно, но я не в курсе. Тоже говорю, что мне Лама сказал  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Да пусть читают за себя сами, жалко что ли? Меньше работы тогда.
> Я ж говорю, пусть читают Тару и Ченрези, если есть доверие и все такое.
> Просто говорили же про Васю Пупкину, которого я представляю лично, как ребят у нашего подъезда - с мутными глазами и вечно пьяных.. В этом контексте, мне кажется, было бы странным ожидать от них спонтанного доверия к Таре, например  Но пусть я ошибаюсь 
> 
> Товарищи, мантры Тары работают! Переезд откладывается на пару недель. Ура! А то я уже стреляться хотела. Вместо того, чтобы собираться  Так что, читаем мантры и благодарим Тару за помощь! Ура!


Ура! Я жеж говорю, она жеж очень отзывчивая и очень быстрая...

----------

Маша_ла (16.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мантры 21 Тары не бытовые как показалось некоторым, что чуть ли не бытовая магия. Совсем нет. Долгая жизнь, богатство, невмешательство злых сил др. все это нужно для большой цели - практики Дхармы с долговременной целью. В обратном случае человека могут задавить злые силы и т.д. Например много бурятских лам сложили головы в противостоянии с сильным духом какой-то горы и т.д. Духи тоже сильны и если нет эффективной защиты человек может потерять Драгоценную человеческую жизнь.

----------

Dondhup (16.04.2010), filoleg (16.04.2010), Вангчен (16.04.2010), Ирина Титова (16.04.2010), Маша_ла (16.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Чжово Атиша практиковал Тару.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Да пусть читают за себя сами, жалко что ли? Меньше работы тогда.
> Я ж говорю, пусть читают Тару и Ченрези, если есть доверие и все такое.
> Просто говорили же про Васю Пупкину, которого я представляю лично, как ребят у нашего подъезда - с мутными глазами и вечно пьяных.. В этом контексте, мне кажется, было бы странным ожидать от них спонтанного доверия к Таре, например  Но пусть я ошибаюсь 
> 
> Товарищи, мантры Тары работают! Переезд откладывается на пару недель. Ура! А то я уже стреляться хотела. Вместо того, чтобы собираться  Так что, читаем мантры и благодарим Тару за помощь! Ура!


Маша_ла, а может, вы и есть тот самый человек из примера, ну тот, которому ну вот экстренная действенная помощь в виде мантр Тары нужна была?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Маша_ла, а может, вы и есть тот самый человек из примера, ну тот, которому ну вот экстренная действенная помощь в виде мантр Тары нужна была?


Маша_ла наверное просьбу корректно просьбу сформулировала. Да и условия сошлись подходящие.

Один мой знакомый сформулировал когда-то очень весело: чтобы исчезли проблемы с деньгами.
У него их постоянно не хватало. Результат превзошел все ожидания... нет денег - нет проблем

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не человек из примера. Я просто человек. Сейчас просто собираться не было ну никакой возможности.
Просто когда просишь  не для своей выгоды - работает, а когда вот я 21 Тару упрашивала в корыстных целях много лет назад, не помогло  :Smilie:  Так что, вот так вот  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (16.04.2010), Доржик (16.04.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Седня говорил со тибетскими ламами, они повторяют что про тайность мантр 21 Тары нет ничего в Ганжуре и Данжуре (Тенгьюре). Есть посвящение или лунг - хорошо, нет - нет ничего тайного в них. Можно читать и раздавать даже полезно. Тот аргумент, что так сказал мой Учитель не работает. Все должно соответствовать слову Будды, но они ничего такого никогда не слышали. Причем один лама учился всю жизнь с детства в Тибете, в монастыре Дхи ца, другой в Гомане. Сейчас сказали они лунг не всегда каждому возможно получить. Что вы ему скажете? Не читай? Пусть читает все мантры, чем не читать, сказал они. Эту добродетель пусть сам накапливает.


Осталось теперь а Агриме Дже Дзонкапы посмотреть насчет тайности учений Ваджраяны и распространении учений среди тех, кто никоим боком к этой теме.

Хочу напомнить, что тред начинался не с "вот бы мне 21 восхваление" (кое действительно ни мантрой, ни закрытым текстом не является), а с мантр действия...

Хотелось бы мне посмотреть на лица тибетских лам, когда к ним придет Вася с просьбами выдать на гора теже мантры Курукулы...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тайна есть. Тайные Учения Ваджраяны и есть тайные. Но это не такая тайна насчет которой можно ломать копья. Говорится о тайне как о не готовности учеников воспринять Учение. Не более. Нет ничего мистического, все о работе с умом.

----------

Аня Приходящая (16.04.2010), Вангчен (16.04.2010), Ирина Титова (16.04.2010), Нандзед Дордже (18.04.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тайна есть. Тайные Учения Ваджраяны и есть тайные. Но это не такая тайна насчет которой можно ломать копья. Говорится о тайне как о не готовности учеников воспринять Учение. Не более. Нет ничего мистического, все о работе с умом.


А к чему тогда вся это морока с лунгами и вангами? Пусть тогда и постигает кто-угодно что-угодно в силу своего разумения.

Деньги на книжку есть - значит все ништяк, и чего с этими непонятными азиатами общаться?

----------


## Ирина Титова

"Тайна есть. Тайные Учения Ваджраяны и есть тайные. Но это не такая тайна насчет которой можно ломать копья. Говорится о тайне как о не готовности учеников воспринять Учение. Не более. Нет ничего мистического, все о работе с умом".
С языка снял...
Я слышала в точности то же самое. Но, кажется, эта истина для многих та самая тайна.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А к чему тогда вся это морока с лунгами и вангами? Пусть тогда и постигает кто-угодно что-угодно в силу своего разумения.
> 
> Деньги на книжку есть - значит все ништяк, и чего с этими непонятными азиатами общаться?


Никакой мороки нет. Есть возможность получить лунг или ванг - хорошо. А второе заявление вне моего понимания на сей час.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> А к чему тогда вся это морока с лунгами и вангами? Пусть тогда и постигает кто-угодно что-угодно в силу своего разумения.
> 
> Деньги на книжку есть - значит все ништяк, и чего с этими непонятными азиатами общаться?


Вот завернул. Смешно как. Ха ха ха...
Действительно, чем мантры из Интернета не рабочие. 
Вот я попросила разрешение на 100 слоговую мантру, мне учитель сказал, что не готова. А читать хочется. И блага получить от мантры хочется. 
Я готова. Просто с учителем связи постоянной нет, он меня не знает.
Думает тетка просто так прицепилась. Как с дуба упала. Лекции не посещает, в храм не приезжает, что она там себе практикует, пес знает.
Поэтому и разрешения не дал. А как лично поеду да с подарками - то может и даст. Я не к тому, что корысть присутствуте из-за даяний, просто надо под носом у ламы побольше вертеться, налаживать контакт, а не так с бухты барахты звонок один в полгода, "дай мантру".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если вы или Тараненко будете читать за кого то мантру, то чем это поможет?


Если Вы приедете в Китай, не зная языка, а рядом с Вами будет переводчик, чем он Вам сможет помочь?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пусть читает все мантры, чем не читать, сказал они. Эту добродетель пусть сам накапливает.


Ну, в принципе, есть более экзотические способы. Свечку, например, в церкви поставить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Если Вы приедете в Китай, не зная языка, а рядом с Вами будет переводчик, чем он Вам сможет помочь?


Тара гораздо лучше знает русский язык.

----------

Ирина Титова (16.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ну, в принципе, есть более экзотические способы. Свечку, например, в церкви поставить.


В вашем уме согласен.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если Вы приедете в Китай, не зная языка, а рядом с Вами будет переводчик, чем он Вам сможет помочь?


А затем вы скажете, что и карма одного существа передается другому  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Титова

> А затем вы скажете, что и карма одного существа передается другому


 :Smilie:  Нет, ну надо жеж ещё так сформулировать...  :Smilie: 
И почему у мужчин остроумие проявляется "острее", чем у женщин...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Говорится о тайне как о не готовности учеников воспринять Учение. Не более. Нет ничего мистического, все о работе с умом.


А теперь вернитесь назад. Васе Пупкину *НАДО*. Вы ему даете какой-то набор звуков с указанием повторишь, как попугай 100 раз и будет тебе счастье. Потому еще раз повторяю историю Вайрочаны: хочешь зимой в хлопковой накидке - иди пасти баранов, хочешь серьезно следовать Учению - велком. Ходить раздавать мантры Тары сродни обучению толпы на базаре как зимой ходить в хлопковой накидке. Полезно и понтов много. А вот толку никакого.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А затем вы скажете, что и карма одного существа передается другому


Воздушно-капельным путем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тара гораздо лучше знает русский язык.


Тара - да. Китайцы - нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А теперь вернитесь назад. Васе Пупкину *НАДО*. Вы ему даете какой-то набор звуков с указанием повторишь, как попугай 100 раз и будет тебе счастье. Потому еще раз повторяю историю Вайрочаны: хочешь зимой в хлопковой накидке - иди пасти баранов, хочешь серьезно следовать Учению - велком. Ходить раздавать мантры Тары сродни обучению толпы на базаре как зимой ходить в хлопковой накидке. Полезно и понтов много. А вот толку никакого.


Ну, это ваше мнение. Весь канон сейчас выложен тибетцами. Сутра и тантра. Ганжур и Данжур похоже доступен в сети. Там все есть. Если бы это было так запрещено это было бы возможно?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да нивапрос. В сети лежат даже тексты, заканчивающиеся САМАЯ ДЖА ДЖА ДЖА.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> А теперь вернитесь назад. Васе Пупкину *НАДО*. ... *А вот толку никакого*.


Кто знает... Мне вот в душу запали слова Ганди: Всё, что ты ни сделаешь - всё это будет несущественным. Но ты обязательно должен это сделать. Потому что нам не дано знать, какие отпечатки мы оставляем на других.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А теперь вернитесь назад. Васе Пупкину *НАДО*. Вы ему даете какой-то набор звуков с указанием повторишь, как попугай 100 раз и будет тебе счастье. Потому еще раз повторяю историю Вайрочаны: хочешь зимой в хлопковой накидке - иди пасти баранов, хочешь серьезно следовать Учению - велком. Ходить раздавать мантры Тары сродни обучению толпы на базаре как зимой ходить в хлопковой накидке. Полезно и понтов много. А вот толку никакого.


Никто не говорит что будет счастье с указанием. Говорится о функции мантры, не более.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Да нивапрос. В сети лежат даже тексты, заканчивающиеся САМАЯ ДЖА ДЖА ДЖА.


Вообще-то, даже в русском языке
"Тайна за семью печатями" - это не то, что надо от других за семью печатями скрывать, а то,  что надо открыть, снимая печати.
Соответственно, в себе, соответственно, со своего ума.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот, например, тоже лежит в сети. http://www.buddism.ru///_TibetanRese...sarSCAN/V2.pdf Кто позабавиться хочет? Добрая практика. Все вокруг строем вроде как ходить должны.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вот, например, тоже лежит в сети. http://www.buddism.ru///_TibetanRese...sarSCAN/V2.pdf Кто позабавиться хочет? Добрая практика. Все вокруг строем вроде как ходить должны.


И я о том же. В Ганжуре и Данжуре еще не то лежит. Но Тара и ее 21 мантра не секретные, как эта практика которую вы показали. Думаю она (которую вы показали) секретная таки.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Махаяна все таки широкий путь к спасению. Иначе она будет нечто недоступное простым смертным.  :Confused:  (еще хуже чем хина)
Откуда возьмутся заслуги для встречи с подлинной Дхармой, если без передач ничего не действует?  :Confused:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Махаяна все таки широкий путь к спасению. Иначе она будет нечто недоступное простым смертным.  (еще хуже чем хина)
> Откуда возьмутся заслуги для встречи с подлинной Дхармой, если без передач ничего не действует?


Вот как раз и хотел по поводу тибетского консультанта сказать. Вроде как человек учился. наверное даже титул есть. Наверное ему даже объясняли что такое линия передачи. Наверное даже какие-то обязы на себя брал по поводу сохранения таковой. а такие странные вещи говорит. Я не знаю, конечно, как там у кого. Топперу, вон, вообще с мирянаминеможно на тему Дхармы общаться. На меня, например, распространяются 3 завета Гараба Дордже в которых все четко прописано. Чего тут непонятного? Заслуги возьмутся если Вы ту самую дхарму будете практиковать. Если попугай будет повторять мантру Тары, могу, конечно, ошибаться, но мне так кажется, что заслуг у него не прибавится.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То что вы ее показали, "это может быть преступлением?"


А Вы ее прочитали?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А Вы ее прочитали?


Не, не стал читать слишком много, шутка.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вот как раз и хотел по поводу тибетского консультанта сказать. Вроде как человек учился. наверное даже титул есть. Наверное ему даже объясняли что такое линия передачи. Наверное даже какие-то обязы на себя брал по поводу сохранения таковой. а такие странные вещи говорит. Я не знаю, конечно, как там у кого. Топперу, вон, вообще с мирянаминеможно на тему Дхармы общаться. На меня, например, распространяются 3 завета Гараба Дордже в которых все четко прописано. Чего тут непонятного? Заслуги возьмутся если Вы ту самую дхарму будете практиковать. Если попугай будет повторять мантру Тары, могу, конечно, ошибаться, но мне так кажется, что заслуг у него не прибавится.


Прибавится, прибавится :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну Вам ли не знать, конечно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У попугая добродетелей может мало будет, но если попугай четко говорит мантру, то думаю что добродетель будет.

----------

Dondhup (16.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, ну надо жеж ещё так сформулировать... 
> И почему у мужчин остроумие проявляется "острее", чем у женщин...


Ирина. Это всего лишь логическое продолжение фразы, не более того

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А теперь вернитесь назад. Васе Пупкину *НАДО*. Вы ему даете какой-то набор звуков с указанием повторишь, как попугай 100 раз и будет тебе счастье. Потому еще раз повторяю историю Вайрочаны: хочешь зимой в хлопковой накидке - иди пасти баранов, хочешь серьезно следовать Учению - велком. Ходить раздавать мантры Тары сродни обучению толпы на базаре как зимой ходить в хлопковой накидке. Полезно и понтов много. А вот толку никакого.


Бедные практики туммо, что должны иногда носить хлопковую одежду. Следовательно носить практику туммо хлопковую одежду зимой, это все равно что  раздавать мантры Тары (одному ом таре туттаре туре сваха (или соха) , второму, третьему).  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ирина. Это всего лишь логическое продолжение фразы, не более того


Ну тогда по-другому скажу: жаль, что некоторые элементы мужской логики не могут быть перенесены в логику женскую.

----------

Доржик (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

Поскольку дискуссия уже приняла абсурдный характер, позволю себе здесь привести невероятно "могущественную мантру".
[*см. # 1427*

http://http://http://board.buddhist....?t=596&page=96

Пожалуйста, пользуйтесь, если сможете.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот как раз и хотел по поводу тибетского консультанта сказать. Вроде как человек учился. наверное даже титул есть. Наверное ему даже объясняли что такое линия передачи. Наверное даже какие-то обязы на себя брал по поводу сохранения таковой. а такие странные вещи говорит. Я не знаю, конечно, как там у кого. Топперу, вон, вообще с мирянаминеможно на тему Дхармы общаться. На меня, например, распространяются 3 завета Гараба Дордже в которых все четко прописано. Чего тут непонятного? Заслуги возьмутся если Вы ту самую дхарму будете практиковать. Если попугай будет повторять мантру Тары, могу, конечно, ошибаться, но мне так кажется, что заслуг у него не прибавится.


Ну это уже завышенное самомнение рода людского - считать что остальные существа не понятливы и ниже по уровню. В среднем попугай (раз уж о такой птице зашла речь) находится на уровне развития 5-7 летнего ребенка если не выше.
Подобное можно сказать  и про многих существ из животного мира. Некоторые мастера прошлого обучали только животных (такой учитель был например одним из учеников Гампопы).

А вот то что Строгановы выкладывают на сайте тексты с нарушением авторских прав - это тоже некрасиво. Да и туны у них скачать можно. И практику Дюкьи Шечена. И много всего. Но многое в их обработке, когда без слез даже читать нельзя. Их о таком отношении к текстам (и авторским правам) уже оповещали. Не помогло. Там же где-то лежит и описание шести йог на тибетском с изображениями движений из цалунга. Коллекционеры. Только зачем - не понятно.

----------

Доржик (16.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну тогда по-другому скажу: жаль, что некоторые элементы мужской логики не могут быть перенесены в логику женскую.


Смею вас заверить, что элементы мужской логики и черного юмора вполне спокойно приживаются в женском сознании. Только после этого можно за голову хвататься.

----------

Доржик (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Смею вас заверить, что элементы мужской логики и черного юмора вполне спокойно приживаются в женском сознании. Только после этого можно за голову хвататься.


Не, даже пытаться не буду. Мне нравится быть женщиной, то есь в том числе существовать с типично нашей логикой. Я лучше буду мужчин слушать и смеяться. По-моему, отличный компромисс.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Бедные практики туммо, что должны иногда носить хлопковую одежду. Следовательно носить практику туммо хлопковую одежду зимой, это все равно что  раздавать мантры Тары (одному ом таре туттаре туре сваха (или соха) , второму, третьему).


 :Smilie:  А они практикуют для того, чтобы без шубы зимой рассекать?  :Smilie:

----------

Ирина Титова (16.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну это уже завышенное самомнение рода людского - считать что остальные существа не понятливы и ниже по уровню.


А я где-то такое сказал? Я, конечно, нерусь, но, по-моему, пример с попугаем был приведен дабы проиллюстрировать что не все есть практика и не от всего растут заслуги. Я вот тоже радуюсь на свою кошку, внимательно присутствующую на всех передачах ЧННР.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не, даже пытаться не буду. Мне нравится быть женщиной, то есь в том числе существовать с типично нашей логикой. Я лучше буду мужчин слушать и смеяться. По-моему, отличный компромисс.


Ну вообще в дхарме пол как-то не указан. Просветление полом не обладает  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А они практикуют для того, чтобы без шубы зимой рассекать?


А ктож знает-то.. Может кто для этого и практикует туммо  :Smilie: 
Ежик кстати славный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я где-то такое сказал? Я, конечно, нерусь, но, по-моему, пример с попугаем был приведен дабы проиллюстрировать что не все есть практика и не от всего растут заслуги. Я вот тоже радуюсь на свою кошку, внимательно присутствующую на всех передачах ЧННР.


Да юллистрации все приводятся только исходя из уровня слушателей. Так что они не абсолютны. Про абсолютные практики, абсолютизацию дхармы и прочее - к Топперру.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Да юллистрации все приводятся только исходя из уровня слушателей. Так что они не абсолютны. Про абсолютные практики, абсолютизацию дхармы и прочее - к Топперру.


Обожемой! 
А ведь как верно! В пылу полемики  мы забыли самое главное слово: ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ всего.
Так вот ты какой, эгоизм!..

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ну вообще в дхарме пол как-то не указан. Просветление полом не обладает


Просветление - нет, а его форма - да!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хотелось бы мне посмотреть на лица тибетских лам, когда к ним придет Вася с просьбами выдать на гора теже мантры Курукулы...


А среди мантр 21 Тары разве нет мантры Курукуллы?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мантра "Сердце всех Татхагат" для очищения негативной кармы:
Нама Сарва Татхагата Хридая Анугате ом курум гини сваха.

Также Упаришуддха шодханама дхарани - Совершенно очищающая дхарани:
Нама Самантабхадрая бодхисатвая махасатвая маха каруникая, тадьятха ом намо бхара бхара сатвая сваха.

----------

Dimav (17.04.2010), Вангдраг (17.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> можно ли где-нибудь найти мантры 21 тары в русской транскрипции?
> ):


Чтобы помнили.

----------

Ирина Титова (17.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чтобы помнили.


Редкая ветка, не приведшая к холивару  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Редкая ветка, не приведшая к холивару


Ну тут же не было призывов к объединению и дружбе.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну тут же не было призывов к объединению и дружбе.


наверное надо будет сбросить еще один текст про отсутствие необходимости предварительных практик. И о том как делать практику Авалокитешвары в соответствии с каждой из колесниц

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.04.2010), Вангдраг (17.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Народу понравится. Точно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Народу понравится. Точно.


Понравится-то понравится. Только вот стоит ли...
Как-никак Падмасамбхава получил такие разъяснения от Амитабхи.
Хотя вроде и не терма.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чувствую себя совестью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чувствую себя совестью.


Это тут не при чем. Данное место не вакантно. Просто по прочтению текстов долго думал - а переводить ли их для других. Всё-таки веселые достаточно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Переводить, ИМХО, в любом случае стоит. По собственному опыту это хорошо хотя бы для лучшего собственного понимания. А вот выкладывать - не видел, не знаю. Думаю у Вас есть у кого спросить с гораздо большей ясностью, чем моя.  :Smilie:  Но почитал бы с удовольствием

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Переводить, ИМХО, в любом случае стоит. По собственному опыту это хорошо хотя бы для лучшего собственного понимания. А вот выкладывать - не видел, не знаю. Думаю у Вас есть у кого спросить с гораздо большей ясностью, чем моя.  *Но почитал бы с удовольствием*


 :Smilie:  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Просмотрел текст внутренней практики Тары Чокьюра Лигпы, что осуществляется в вариации йога-тантры.
Для тех кто говорил про сто тысяч мантр основной перед повторением мантр действия неутешительная новость. Впрочем это соответствует скорее тому, что каждый учитель, который составляет садханы, частно действует на основании своего понимания и своей традиции. Там говорится про повторение мантр действия после миллиона повторений основной мантры.

----------

Dondhup (21.04.2010), Доржик (21.04.2010)

----------


## Айвар

> И о том как делать практику Авалокитешвары в соответствии с каждой из колесниц


Было бы интересно почитать "нигмапинский" вариант.




> Там говорится про повторение мантр действия после миллиона повторений основной мантры.


Наверное другого счета еще не придумали - один вдох-выдох - одна мантра, что-то около 20000 за сутки, итого 50 дней ...  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Просмотрел текст внутренней практики Тары Чокьюра Лигпы, что осуществляется в вариации йога-тантры.
> Для тех кто говорил про сто тысяч мантр основной перед повторением мантр действия неутешительная новость. Впрочем это соответствует скорее тому, что каждый учитель, который составляет садханы, частно действует на основании своего понимания и своей традиции. Там говорится про повторение мантр действия после миллиона повторений основной мантры.


Вспоминается Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг, где Патрул Ринпоче упоминает вообще 1000 бумов перед необоснованными мечтаниями. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вспоминается Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг, где Патрул Ринпоче упоминает вообще 1000 бумов перед необоснованными мечтаниями. )


Ага. Только после этого мечтать перестанешь... совсем...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Просмотрел текст внутренней практики Тары Чокьюра Лигпы, что осуществляется в вариации йога-тантры.
> Для тех кто говорил про сто тысяч мантр основной перед повторением мантр действия неутешительная новость. Впрочем это соответствует скорее тому, что каждый учитель, который составляет садханы, частно действует на основании своего понимания и своей традиции. Там говорится про повторение мантр действия после миллиона повторений основной мантры.


Тараненко по большому счету оказался прав. Это конечно более правильно.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Просмотрел текст внутренней практики Тары Чокьюра Лигпы, что осуществляется в вариации йога-тантры.
> Для тех кто говорил про сто тысяч мантр основной перед повторением мантр действия неутешительная новость. Впрочем это соответствует скорее тому, что каждый учитель, который составляет садханы, частно действует на основании своего понимания и своей традиции. Там говорится про повторение мантр действия после миллиона повторений основной мантры.


А также принимая во внимание состояние тех, кого он учит.
Сто тысяч или миллион - это не имеет значения. Для кого- то и 5 миллионов будет мало. Здесь важно установить связь (в частности, с Тарой). Есть связь - мантра "заработает", нету - значит, нет.
Только сейчас вспомнила, что это, вроде б, уже обуждалось.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А также принимая во внимание состояние тех, кого он учит.


Ну в общем, да. Есть "механистический подход" когда сделаешь столько-то раз и делай остальное. А есть и другой подход - индивидуальный.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ну в общем, да. Есть "механистический подход" когда сделаешь столько-то раз и делай остальное. А есть и другой подход - индивидуальный.


Ну да, в общем и целом.  :Smilie: 
filoleg, а вы будете Авалокитешвару переводить?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Здесь важно установить связь (в частности, с Тарой).


 Какая связь с Тарой? вы знаете что такое йога-тантра?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, в общем и целом. 
> filoleg, а вы будете Авалокитешвару переводить?


Я в раздумьях. Пока есть сомнения в необходимости если не перевода, то выкладывания методов на форуме.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Я в раздумьях. Пока есть сомнения в необходимости если не перевода, то выкладывания методов на форуме.


Понятно, буду ждать вашего решения.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Какая связь с Тарой? вы знаете что такое йога-тантра?


А вы, вероятно, в своём вопросе исходите из того, что я не знаю, что это такое. Ваше право.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тараненко по большому счету оказался прав. Это конечно более правильно.


Это не я, это ЧННР.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я в раздумьях. Пока есть сомнения в необходимости если не перевода, то выкладывания методов на форуме.


Не стоит однозначно, что не отменяет необходимости перевода.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вы, вероятно, в своём вопросе исходите из того, что я не знаю, что это такое. Ваше право.


Из мнения, что в йога-тантре главное установить связь с внешним Божеством, да исхожу.

----------


## Dondhup

Все таки в тантре любого уровня главное - это Ваджрный  Учитель, лаже история об этом была.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я в раздумьях. Пока есть сомнения в необходимости если не перевода, то выкладывания методов на форуме.


Все таки тантрийские тексты не стоит выкладывать в открытом разделе.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не стоит однозначно, что не отменяет необходимости перевода.


Если и переведу текст (некоторое время назад уже составил небольшую подборку текстов ати и маха-йоги по Авалокитешваре), то выкладывать практики конечно не стану. А вот описание воззрения оттуда - вполне можно и выложить.

Впрочем сейчас одновременно идет работа над несколькими текстами. В том числе и над историей тертёнов. Правда странно, что Дондхуп не знает такого учителя как Джамгён Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае.

----------

Aion (21.04.2010), Чиффа (24.04.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все таки в тантре любого уровня главное - это Ваджрный  Учитель, лаже история об этом была.


Ну это само собой разумеющееся в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Впрочем сейчас одновременно идет работа над несколькими текстами. В том числе и над историей тертёнов. Правда странно, что Дондхуп не знает такого учителя как Джамгён Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае.


Ему можно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

(некоторое время назад уже составил небольшую подборку текстов ати и маха-йоги по Авалокитешваре)

а где эти тексты можно увидеть?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> (некоторое время назад уже составил небольшую подборку текстов ати и маха-йоги по Авалокитешваре)
> 
> а где эти тексты можно увидеть?


На русском? То здесь, то там. Подборка еще полностью не переведена (про то чтобы выверить потом - пока на это не надеюсь).
На тибетском найти гораздо легче. Тем более что два или три собрания можно обнаружить в виде сканов хорошего качества в инете. Не на сайте коллекционеров. А на американском (вроде) сайте, где как раз осуществляются исследования в области Тибета, тибетского буддизма и в частности школы Ньингма.

Там же есть большое количество разнообразных материалов как в текстовом виде, так и в виде фильмов по медицине и пр.

Впрочем, Вангдраг, вы можете попросить принести их для ознакомления на какой-нибудь из ретритов (по ньюнгне или Таре).
Там я бываю. Возможно виделись.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Хм. Оригинально. Еще раз просмотрел садхану йога-тантры Тары Чоклинг Терсар.

Там одна мантра действия. Достаточно большая. И только для нее говориться про миллион повторений основной мантры. Хотя также называется мантрой действия.

----------


## Майя П

сверяла мантры Тары, приведенные в этом треде..., уже в первоЙ десятке: НЕСООТВЕТСТВИЯ - те мантры которые приведены не совпадают с теми, которые передавал Еши Лодой римпоче..... хотя линия Атиши... причем дело не в транскрипции: ВООБЩЕ по другому  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Май, не расстраивайтесь. В мире и не такие по-другомы бывают.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> сверяла мантры Тары, приведенные в этом треде..., уже в первоЙ десятке: НЕСООТВЕТСТВИЯ - те мантры которые приведены не совпадают с теми, которые передавал Еши Лодой римпоче..... хотя линия Атиши... причем дело не в транскрипции: ВООБЩЕ по другому


Приведите пожалуйста пример.

----------


## Майя П

> Приведите пожалуйста пример.


у меня нет полномочий....озвучивать публично

----------


## Же Ка

> у меня нет полномочий....озвучивать публично


зато оспаривать и вводить других в сомнения все полномочия, видимо, есть  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> зато оспаривать и вводить других в сомнения все полномочия, видимо, есть



 тогда к чему ваш пост http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....969#post347969

----------


## Же Ка

> тогда к чему ваш пост http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....969#post347969


 Вы с чем то не согласны с Падмасамбхавой? Ладно, шутю, хотя... =)
Короче, разговор здесь не об этом (сейчас=), а о том, что если Вы не можете обосновать свои слова так же публично как  опровергаете других участников или подвергаете их слова сомнению, то уж, будьте любезны, и позаботЪтесь заранее - как будете "подверждать свои полномочия" иначе  :Wink:

----------

Svarog (02.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Как всегда вопрос о тантрийских обетах, если кто то захочет узнать подробности - может написать Майе и спросить, а публично выкладывать такие вещи не стоит., разве что Учитель разрешит.

----------


## Же Ка

Уважаемый Dondhup, Ваша твердая позиция [не отличающаяся, правда, четкостью, ибо говорить, что мол "нет, не так звучит мантра, а совсем по другому, но как - не скажу" - тоже своего рода нарушение, раскрытие информации  :Wink:  ] относительно вопроса разглашения здесь чего то там таинственного - хорошо известна (по-крайней мере, мне уже точно!=). Не хочу и не буду больше её "задевать" =), тем более, что здесь речь то и не идёт о каких то базовых понятиях... да вообще, как можно затрагивать какие-то там "глубинные и таинственные моменты", если у нас тут элементарно с правильным поведением кое где проблемы постоянно возникают ещё... понимаете? ведь, просто неприлично так себя вести, ТИПА: "а у вас вот оно неправильно! а я вот знаю, как правильно! но никому не скажу... трам-пам-пам, ля-ля-ля  :Stick Out Tongue: " ну что за детский сад , ей-Буду =)

----------

filoleg (02.09.2010), Юндрун Топден (02.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уважаемый Dondhup, Ваша твердая позиция [не отличающаяся, правда, четкостью, ибо говорить, что мол "нет, не так звучит мантра, а совсем по другому, но как - не скажу" - тоже своего рода нарушение, раскрытие информации  ] относительно вопроса разглашения здесь чего то там таинственного - хорошо известна (по-крайней мере, мне уже точно!=). Не хочу и не буду больше её "задевать" =), тем более, что здесь речь то и не идёт о каких то базовых понятиях... да вообще, как можно затрагивать какие-то там "глубинные и таинственные моменты", если у нас тут элементарно с правильным поведением кое где проблемы постоянно возникают ещё... понимаете? ведь, просто неприлично так себя вести, ТИПА: "а у вас вот оно неправильно! а я вот знаю, как правильно! но никому не скажу... трам-пам-пам, ля-ля-ля " ну что за детский сад , ей-Буду =)


Всё бывает гораздо страшнее  :Smilie: 
Например большинство тибетцев произносят мантры на свой лад, что не согласуется с санскритом (взять хотя бы пема и падма или бензар и ваджра и пр.). Есть правда и другие отличия. Но мантры можно проверить по тем материалам, что уже есть в сети. А при желании и определенных возможностях - самим покопаться в текстах и пр. Впрочем вам Dondhup это неведомо, поскольку вы предпочитаете слушать только трактовки современных учителей вашей традиции, подрубая всё своим пониманием. То вам бон не нравится, хотя многие буддийские учителя (в отличии от вас) им не брезгуют и терма открвают и бонские и буддийские. То мантры вам не нравятся. То понимание тех, кто присутствует на этом форуме, поскольку свое понимание вы ставите превыше всего.
Как сказал Же Ка - действительно детский сад.

Извините, если обидел. Но вам неоднократно приводили цитаты из текстов, которые вступают в противоречие с тем, что вы подносите как истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## Же Ка

ООО "Жесть и тара"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> Всё бывает гораздо страшнее 
> Например большинство тибетцев произносят мантры на свой лад, что не согласуется с санскритом (взять хотя бы пема и падма или бензар и ваджра и пр.). Есть правда и другие отличия. Но мантры можно проверить по тем материалам, что уже есть в сети. А при желании и определенных возможностях - самим покопаться в текстах и пр. Впрочем вам Dondhup это неведомо, поскольку вы предпочитаете слушать только трактовки современных учителей вашей традиции, подрубая всё своим пониманием. То вам бон не нравится, хотя многие буддийские учителя (в отличии от вас) им не брезгуют и терма открвают и бонские и буддийские. То мантры вам не нравятся. То понимание тех, кто присутствует на этом форуме, поскольку свое понимание вы ставите превыше всего.
> Как сказал Же Ка - действительно детский сад.
> 
> Извините, если обидел. Но вам неоднократно приводили цитаты из текстов, которые вступают в противоречие с тем, что вы подносите как истину в последней инстанции.


Знаете Олег, что Вам, что Нанзеду я не доверяю в плане как переводов так и интерпретации текстов, потому что специально задавал соответствующие вопросы как Учителям так и монахам и нагпам, да и ведут себя они без надменности, не говоря уже о других качествах.

Как здесь писали, товарищи с известного ресурса часто отличаются такими характеристикам, и тантру без вангов и бон у вас ведет к просветлению - флаг вам дорогие друзья в руки.  И конечно все уже давно в ригпа, куда уж нам простым смертным до вас  :Smilie: 

Вы знаете лучше моих Учителей - да ради бога. В свое время терма прятали как раз из за того что самаю нарушают.

Про то что я знаю, а что не знаю, что понимаю, а что нет - на Вам судить, или Вы уже всезнанием и всеведением обладаете? 

Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Знаете Олег, что Вам, что Нанзеду я не доверяю в плане как переводов так и интерпретации текстов, потому что специально задавал соответствующие вопросы как Учителям так и монахам и нагпам, да и ведут себя они без надменности, не говоря уже о других качествах.


То есть также вы не доверяет Кхедруб Дже, Джамгон Контрул Лодрё Тхае, Падмасамбхаве и другим большим учителям прошлого. Про ваше однобокое понимание текстов уже говорили.




> Как здесь писали, товарищи с известного ресурса часто отличаются такими характеристикам, и тантру без вангов и бон у вас ведет к просветлению - флаг вам дорогие друзья в руки.  И конечно все уже давно в ригпа, куда уж нам простым смертным до вас


Ай-яй-яй. Замечу, что вы весьма здорово умеете перевирать в какой-то степени факты и читать выборочно. Про простое непонимание дхармы можно и помолчать. 




> Вы знаете лучше моих Учителей - да ради бога. В свое время терма прятали как раз из за того что самаю нарушают.


Ага. Вот только я уже говорил однажды, что сомневаюсь не в ваших учителях, которые обучались соответственно той или иной традиции (а у каждой традиции есть свои особенности в том числе и в обучении), а в вашем понимании того, что вам сказали. А про терма уже была приведена один раз цитата о том, что Падмасамбхава сам прятал бонские терма из раздела устных наставлений, что отдал ему его ученик. Ну что же. Если следовать вашим представлениям, то Падмасамбхава явно должен быть сторонником еретического учения, раз он не гнушался учения бон. Историю лучше учите.




> Про то что я знаю, а что не знаю, что понимаю, а что нет - на Вам судить, или Вы уже всезнанием и всеведением обладаете?


Ну вы же судите остальных по своей мерке. Вот и ответ

Вспомнилось заодно как на одном из ретритов Чоки Ньима Ринпоче дал лунг на практику Ваджракилая и сказал, что этого достаточно чтобы практиковать. А в другой раз дал лунг на Дюкьи Шечена, где озвучены некоторые моменты относительно практики. В том числе практики и без ванга.

----------


## Майя П

> Вы с чем то не согласны с Падмасамбхавой? Ладно, шутю, хотя... =)
> Короче, разговор здесь не об этом (сейчас=), а о том, что если Вы не можете обосновать свои слова так же публично как  опровергаете других участников или подвергаете их слова сомнению, то уж, будьте любезны, и позаботЪтесь заранее - как будете "подверждать свои полномочия" иначе


А вы привыкли без разбору с шашкой наголо... Попробуйте задуматься все таки о текстах... :Frown: , а не давать эмоциональные реакции....

Вот пример: Изучая некоторые вопросы буддизма, СЛУЧАЙНО обнаружила в одном известном переводе известного буддиста очень грубую ошибку. Вот идет очень красивая логическая цепочка, которая внезапно прерывается и логика исчезает, и начинаются какие то нескладушки..... Начинаю расспрашивать знатоков в России и за границей.... находятся правильные ответы. И красота логики восстанавливается.  :Kiss: 
Оказывается в тексте была ошибка, причем возможно ошибка в первооснове и могла быть по двум причинам:
- намеренная, и на нее обращал внимание Учитель, когда делал передачу на текст....таким образом как бы "защита от дураков", от тех кто этот текст ... ну не уважает..., нет в нем должной подготовки....
- случайная, могли и переписчики внести коррективы, из серии очепятка....

Конечно, гораздо проще и привычнее для многих уводить тему в иное русло... видимо действуют мары... :Mad: 

возможно в мантрах также допускаются первого рода ошибки....

----------

Же Ка (03.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Падмасамбхава практиковал бон?  :Smilie:  Такими темпами лет через 10 некоторые товарищи будут утверждать что Гуру Ринпоче практиковал рейке с теософией и агни-йогой до кучи  :Smilie:  
И Самая не нужна? Все тантрийские тексты несомненно нужно выкладывать в открытом доступе ив интернете  :Smilie: ?
Ведь некоторые Учителя даруя лунг объясняют некоторые моменты практики - несомненно это достаточное основание для, логика налицо  :Smilie: 
Вы свое понимание считаете абсолютным и истиной впоследствии инстанции что впрочем меня не удивляет.
Все Олег больше с Вами мне говорить не о чем, всех благ.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

я правильно понимаю что мантры 21 Тары это уровень крия/чарья тантры, не выше?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Падмасамбхава практиковал бон?


Андрей. Вы передергиваете. Я написал:



> А про терма уже была приведена один раз цитата о том, что Падмасамбхава сам прятал бонские терма из раздела устных наставлений, что отдал ему его ученик. Ну что же. Если следовать вашим представлениям, то Падмасамбхава явно должен быть сторонником еретического учения, раз он не гнушался учения бон. Историю лучше учите.


Разницу чувствуете? Может всё-таки внимательнее читать надо своих "оппонентов"?




> Ведь некоторые Учителя даруя лунг объясняют некоторые моменты практики - несомненно это достаточное основание для, логика налицо


Объясняют не всегда. Это раз. Второе - достаточно для практики, в которой и себя порождаешь как божество, что с вашей точки зрения явно не соответствует "правильным понятиям ваджраяны".




> Вы свое понимание считаете абсолютным и истиной впоследствии инстанции что впрочем меня не удивляет.


Опять передергиваете. Я отсебятину не несу, а привожу только то, что нахожу в текстах и комментариях на них. Причем проверяю по нескольким источникам, а не только на основании "разъяснений учителей в соответствии с традицией". Впрочем если вы внимательно почитаете, что пишите сами - то это как раз и выглядит так: Дондхуб сказал, значит других вариантов нет.

Или вы уже хотите сказать, что тексты изучать совсем не надо? Надо только пахать, пахать, пахать...

Вот и цитатка еще и из Берзина по этому поводу:



> Важно понимать, что бонцев считают злодеями, с одной стороны, по политическим причинам, из-за их сверхконсерватизма в VIII веке. Другая сторона психологическая: люди, подчеркивая свои достоинства, склонны проецировать свои отрицательные качества на других. Этот феномен можно, в частности, найти в *фундаменталистских буддийских традициях со сверхпреданностью гуру и большой значимостью защитников*. Последним уделяется много внимания. Тексты предостерегают: с теми, кто настроен против Дхармы или определенной традиции, случится ужасное. «Уничтожь наших врагов, растопчи их, вырви им глаза», – и тому подобное. Я полагаю, было бы правильно следовать примеру Далай-ламы, который говорит о пяти тибетских традициях. Каждая из них обучает подлинному пути к просветлению. У них есть много общего, все они говорят о достижении одной и той же цели – просветления.


Кого еще в противнике учения припишите?
При желании можно составить подборку списка учителей, которые открывали терма обоих традиций. Впрочем вам это не интересно, поскольку здесь надо видеть цель и суть, а не только слова.




> Все Олег больше с Вами мне говорить не о чем, всех благ.


Вам, Андрей, из-за своего фундаментализма скоро не с кем будет говорить. Не только со мной (уж постараюсь это пережить), но и с другими.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.09.2010), куру хунг (04.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> я правильно понимаю что мантры 21 Тары это уровень крия/чарья тантры, не выше?


Эти мантры используются и в йога-тантре. Каак можно приписать например мантру Авалокитешвары к к одному из разделов тантр, если она исользуется в практике шести видов тантр как сказано в одном из текстов по ати-йоге? Везде разные действия, но мантра одна.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.09.2010), Же Ка (03.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (03.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> А вы привыкли без разбору с шашкой наголо... Попробуйте задуматься все таки о текстах..., а не давать эмоциональные реакции....


"Шашкой наголо"... а у Вас хороший вкус  :Kiss:  а то понавезли, понимаешь ли, всяких там пурб с килайями китайского производста... ну и куда с такими? срам да и только  :Mad:  (шутка, так... на всякий=)



> Вот пример: Изучая некоторые вопросы буддизма, СЛУЧАЙНО обнаружила в одном известном переводе известного буддиста очень грубую ошибку. Вот идет очень красивая логическая цепочка, которая внезапно прерывается и логика исчезает, и начинаются какие то нескладушки..... Начинаю расспрашивать знатоков в России и за границей.... находятся правильные ответы. И красота логики восстанавливается. 
> Оказывается в тексте была ошибка, причем возможно ошибка в первооснове и могла быть по двум причинам:
> - намеренная, и на нее обращал внимание Учитель, когда делал передачу на текст....таким образом как бы "защита от дураков", от тех кто этот текст ... ну не уважает..., нет в нем должной подготовки....


Если называть вещи своими именами, то в данном случае мы имеем не "защиту от дурака" [которую так "СЛУЧАЙНО" не обнаружить... да даже неслучайно тож... там совсем другой "механизм" используется - но это другая совсем тема], а  намеренное введение в заблуждение кого-бы то ни было (!), просветленное существо на такое просто неспособно. А выводы можете делать из этого уже сами. 



> - случайная, могли и переписчики внести коррективы, из серии очепятка....


Эх, если бы только из этой серии допускались ошибки - это ещё можно было бы поправить... Имхо, такие переводчики вообще должны иметь "степень" духовного образования не меньшую, чем ламы... учиться в тех же шедрах и у тех же учителей и иметь соотвествующий "уровень" реализации + иметь современное филологическое образование... на этом уже можно и закончить, ибо... сами понимаете, продолжать список уже не стоит -  :Cry:  хочеться =)



> Конечно, гораздо проще и привычнее для многих уводить тему в иное русло... видимо действуют мары...


а Вы не поддавайтесь им! И потом... Майя "жалуется" на каких то там мар?! во дела =)



> возможно в мантрах также допускаются первого рода ошибки....


Нет, такого рода ошибки в них просто не допустимы! Уже обьяснял почему (см.выше). Как получил (или реализовал) - так и передал, иначе ничего не будет работать. 
Потом мантры по текстам не передаются, по текстам их можно только предварительно прочитать. Переоткрыть мантру (реализовать, оживить, ...), в любом случае, придется самостоятельно и только на практике, Учитель может только "указать верное направление", "передать правильное ощущение, вкус", заложить некое понимание и т.п. и ВСЁ ИМХО! =)
Кстати, мантры и "с ошибками" тоже прекрасно работают, в истории много примеров тому найдёте, здесь некий другой механизм задействуется и это не музыкальный слух и вокальные данные студента консерватория  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Опять вы, господа, за старое... Бон - не бон, самайя не самайя, фундаменталисты и т.д.
А ведь ежели по честному - все ведь крайне просто.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Сказал Гуру - Вам лично, или Вам и братьям/сестрам - ну вот значит именно так, *для Вас лично* дела и обстоят. Странно пытаться объективизировать какое либо мнение в таких тонких вопросах. Наропе вот помогло тапком по башке. Но вот Марпу он обувью уже не лупил - для него были другие методики. Давайте с пеной у рта поспорим - тапком по башке это надо или нет? Дадут Вам лично - и хорошо. Не надо проецировать необходимость этого на других.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2010), Вова Л. (04.09.2010), Же Ка (03.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не надо проецировать необходимость этого на других.


Сейчас Dondhup и вас в список недостойных общения занесет  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> Сейчас Dondhup и вас в список недостойных общения занесет


 ... и пойдёт дальше зачитывать четыре безмерных... для чего только?  :Confused:  вот уж вопрос =)
хотя... здесь есть такой "тонкий" момент, связанный с тем, что помочь таким образом можно только существу, осознавшему (на своём уровне, конечно, это м.б. хотя бы и подозревание, не обязательно сразу полное прозрение=) свои заблуждения и искренне пытающемуся получить освобождение от них. существу же находящемуся в заблуждениях и не делающему никаких попыток от них избавиться, помочь очень сложно (практически невозможно)... именно поэтому там (- не скажу где... нет - ну не бред, а?! =) так и сказанно, что, мол, для существ, зародивших бодхичитту - пусть она развивается, а для тех, кто её ещё не зародил - пусть зародится для начала! вот =)

----------


## Dondhup

> Опять вы, господа, за старое... Бон - не бон, самайя не самайя, фундаменталисты и т.д.
> А ведь ежели по честному - все ведь крайне просто. 
> Сказал Гуру - Вам лично, или Вам и братьям/сестрам - ну вот значит именно так, *для Вас лично* дела и обстоят. Странно пытаться объективизировать какое либо мнение в таких тонких вопросах. Наропе вот помогло тапком по башке. Но вот Марпу он обувью уже не лупил - для него были другие методики. Давайте с пеной у рта поспорим - тапком по башке это надо или нет? Дадут Вам лично - и хорошо. Не надо проецировать необходимость этого на других.


Если говорить о таких принципиальных моментов как сохранение Учения Ваджраяны в тайне от не получавших ванг  или что является Прибежищем а что не является то наверно стоит опираться не только на слова своего Учителя но и на канон, ведь как писал Лама Цонкапа если Слова Учителя противоречат канону то нужно опираться на Слово Будды. Это позволяет избежать и неправильное понимание учеником слов Учителя.

----------

Же Ка (03.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Если говорить о таких принципиальных моментов как сохранение Учения Ваджраяны в тайне от не получавших ванг  или что является Прибежищем а что не является то наверно стоит опираться не только на слова своего Учителя но и на канон, ведь как писал Лама Цонкапа если Слова Учителя противоречат канону то нужно опираться на Слово Будды. Это позволяет избежать и неправильное понимание учеником слов Учителя.


Вот ведь можете, Андрей, когда захотите  :Kiss:   :Big Grin:  т.е., хочу сказать, на этом фундаменте уже можно искать общие моменты для практиков различных традиций-школ-линий-учителей Ваджраяны, а не обрубать диалог на корню многочисленными и замысловатейшими запретами ( кстати, до сих пор непонятными ... ну или понятными только для избранных - последователей определенной традиции(й) =) )  
Вот ещё бы только уточнить: 
1) на какое место Вы (т.е. насколько это принципиально для Вас) ставите задачу "сохранение Учения Ваджраяны в тайне от не получивших..." перед зарожденим и развитием бодхичитты у себя (у меня, у него, у нас=) или после оного? 
2) и как Вы собираетесь решать эту задачу, консервируя это Учение донельзя (у себя же!  :Wink:  ибо это же Учение распространяется стремительно уже "вокруг Вас" =) ... разьве Вы так сможете что-то сохранить?.. ну и что именно? =)
3) что точно для Вас  является каноном, т.е. что в него ещё входит кроме слов Ламы Цонкапы о приоритетности Слов Будды в решении подобного рода вопросов? хотя этого уже достаточно для нашего случая - ведь последними словами Будды было то, что он передал все учения своим ученикам и не утаивал от них в своём кулаке ничего, можем ли мы поступать иначе?  :Wink:  Вопрос "как правильно это донести?", конечно, не снимается с "повестки дня" =) и потом, если что-то не понимаешь - лучше этим, конечно, не делиться - сто пудово! =)

----------


## Dondhup

Я бы посоветовать изучать тексты класса Ламрим, например Драгоценную лестницу и Слова моего Всеблагого Учителя, и при случае стараться получить на них комментарий,  а так же Ламрим Цонкапы, просить наставления об обетах Ваджраяны у своего коренного Ламы. Тогда все вышеперечисленные вопросы снимутся.

Комментарий на Слова моего Всеблагого Учителя скоро продолжить давать в России его автор - Патрул Ринпоче.

----------

Же Ка (03.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> "Шашкой наголо"... а у Вас хороший вкус  а то понавезли, понимаешь ли, всяких там пурб с килайями китайского производста... ну и куда с такими? срам да и только  (шутка, так... на всякий=)
> 
> Если называть вещи своими именами, то в данном случае мы имеем не "защиту от дурака" [которую так "СЛУЧАЙНО" не обнаружить... да даже неслучайно тож... там совсем другой "механизм" используется - но это другая совсем тема], а  намеренное введение в заблуждение кого-бы то ни было (!), просветленное существо на такое просто неспособно. А выводы можете делать из этого уже сами. 
> 
> Эх, если бы только из этой серии допускались ошибки - это ещё можно было бы поправить... Имхо, такие переводчики вообще должны иметь "степень" духовного образования не меньшую, чем ламы... учиться в тех же шедрах и у тех же учителей и иметь соотвествующий "уровень" реализации + иметь современное филологическое образование... на этом уже можно и закончить, ибо... сами понимаете, продолжать список уже не стоит -  хочеться =)
> 
> а Вы не поддавайтесь им! И потом... Майя "жалуется" на каких то там мар?! во дела =)
> 
> Нет, такого рода ошибки в них просто не допустимы! Уже обьяснял почему (см.выше). Как получил (или реализовал) - так и передал, иначе ничего не будет работать. 
> ...


Даже лениво спорить с вами. Какой смысл? ведь надо способности цирковые иметь: чтоб ТАК жонглировать словами и понятиями. Вот и лениво отвечать, тем более разбирать ваш пост по строчкам  :Mad:  Как то работать эффективно ( то есть со смыслом) мне привычнее. Да, и мой собственный опыт, как то важнее, чем ваши заумные выкладки.... читайте и делайте что хотите..... я писала для тех, кто делает в определенной Традиции.... в определенной традиционной парадигме.... Для некоторых людей: все божья роса.... (не имею в виду тех, кто достиг Абсолюта) :Kiss:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Падмасамбхава практиковал бон?


По-крайней мере относился к нему гораздо более уважительно, чем Вы. Советую избрать для примера в собственной практике.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> По-крайней мере относился к нему гораздо более уважительно, чем Вы. Советую избрать для примера в собственной практике.


Это когда бонских жрецов гонял и бонских вредящих божеств под угрозой уничтожения заставлял давать клятву больше не вредить буддиcтам?  :Smilie: 
А теперь некоторые русские буддисты в основном из Дзогчен Общины ННР и ньингма считают бон Учением ведущим к Просветлению и требуют чтобы все другие буддисты с ними были согласны. А если не согласны - значит как минимум не уважают бон. Но согласно Ламриму тот кто признает Высшим Прибежищем иное отличное от Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи Прибежище не являться буддистом, там кстати и про бонпо было сказано в обязанностях принявших Прибежище:
"Что бы ни делали и какую бы нужду ни испытывали, полагайтесь на Три Драгоценности, совершайте подношения и т.п. их Драгоценным представителям. Полагаться же на не признающих их—бонцев и прочих—ни в коем случае нельзя; всегда всецело доверяйтесь [Трем] Драгоценностям."

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дондуп, не разводите тут политику. Ну скучно уже. Сейчас разозлюсь, расскажу добрую историю про то, как "гелукпинских лам гоняли", подеремся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

:Confused:  в Чжуд ши эманации Будды говаривали: "С бонцами дружбу не води".... , так Гуру римпоче над всеми нами все равно смеется  :Embarrassment: . По доброму.... как над малыми детьми....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Что бы ни делали и какую бы нужду ни испытывали, полагайтесь на Три Драгоценности, совершайте подношения и т.п. их Драгоценным представителям. Полагаться же на не признающих их—бонцев и прочих—ни в коем случае нельзя; всегда всецело доверяйтесь [Трем] Драгоценностям."


А еще где-то было сказано - полагаться не на слова, а на суть. Иль непонятно?
Гампопа бонцев вроде как не упоминал в ламриме кстати говоря. Не хотелось бы повторяться, но цитаты про бон были, а также были про связь Падмасамбхавы с этим учением, поскольку один из его учеников был боновец. Что-то его Падмасамбхава не обижал и тексты сохранял. Впрочем можете почитать, Андрей, Берзина. тот тоже считает что противостояние бона и буддизма - скорее политическое и во многом притянутое за уши. Буддисты также приукрашивали историю.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Повторяться не хочется, но Legba`ой были приведены цитаты известного ньингмапинского Учителя о том как бон подделываеться под буддизм, кроме того я спрашивал своих Учителей на эту темы хотя мы ж все фундаменталисты т.е. не авторитеты  :Smilie: 
Через пару десятков лет глядишь будут говорить что у  Будды Шакьямуни был ученик бонец и он сохранял бонские тексты  :Smilie: 

В Бурятии и Калмыкии кстати противостояние между буддистами и шаманами тож было и есть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Повторяться не хочется, но Legba`ой были приведены цитаты известного ньингмапинского Учителя о том как бон подделываеться под буддизм, кроме того я спрашивал своих Учителей на эту темы хотя мы ж все фундаменталисты т.е. не авторитеты 
> Через пару десятков лет глядишь будут говорить что у  Будды Шакьямуни был ученик бонец и он сохранял бонские тексты


То есть Берзина мы не почитывали. Больших учителей прошлого (кроме своей традиции) не знаем. Истории и жизнеописания, составленные ими также не знаем или читаем невнимательно. Учителей своей традиции (Кхедурб Дже ) также не воспринимаем, если не соответствует тому, что сами решили как истинное. Замечания из текстов практик с описаниями того, кому и чего можно делать - также не смотрим (а зачем? ). Читаем всё без анализа (типа если написал буддист и учитель к тому же - то значит правильно, даже если не совсем соответствует действительности .а такое также часто бывает и тексты, дополненные лишними строфами присутствуют в Тенгьюре, если уж на то пошло).
Браво, Андрей.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну на самом деле не все так плохо. Все-таки Глава Вашей линии достаточно уважительно относится к бонпо, даже был замечен на бонских служениях с бонскими жезлами в руках да в бонском костюме. Но кто такой он и кто такой Вы (последнее произносится с придыханием и почтением)?  :Smilie: 

И все-таки приравнивать Бон к шаманизму... Ну кураевщина, право слово.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И все-таки приравнивать Бон к шаманизму... Ну кураевщина, право слово.


Человек наверное живет прошлым. Всё с демонами борется, с шаманами, жрецами и пр.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Человек наверное живет прошлым. Всё с демонами борется, с шаманами, жрецами и пр.


а сам втихаря-то пивас на серчеме прыскает  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Еще в одной книжке посмотрел как действовали "правильные буддисты". 
Кратко так:
Известно про преследования бонцев во время правления пятого Далай-ламы (1617-1682) и в течение последующих двух столетий, в течение которых Бон
монастыри были закрыты, разрушены, или преобразованы, хотя некоторые ученые преуменьшают масштабы этого преследования.
...
Впоследствии, в девятнадцатом веке, Бон испытал некоторое возрождение. В частности впервые в буддийском несектарном движении римэ, с которым сотрудничал учитель Бон Шардза Траши Гьялцен (1858-1935), выразили уважение Бон, и наоборот. Значение великого совершенства (rdzogs Chen) и новых сокровищниц (gter ма) учения несектарного движения и Бон служит основой для взаимного признания и взаимного обогащения.

Вот такие вот дела...

----------


## Карма Палджор

Да мантры Тары тут уже не при чем

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну на самом деле не все так плохо. Все-таки Глава Вашей линии достаточно уважительно относится к бонпо, даже был замечен на бонских служениях с бонскими жезлами в руках да в бонском костюме. Но кто такой он и кто такой Вы (последнее произносится с придыханием и почтением)? 
> 
> И все-таки приравнивать Бон к шаманизму... Ну кураевщина, право слово.


Насколько я  знаю, Его Святейшество Далай Лама как духовный лидер тибетского народа с уважением относиться к бон как к тибетской духовной традиции, при этом он никогда не говорил что бон - это Учение Будды, ведущее к Просветлению.

Судя по Вашему посту Вы его считаете главой нашей традиции но не своей  :Smilie: 
Т.е Ваша традиция - это не тибетский буддизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Человек наверное живет прошлым. Всё с демонами борется, с шаманами, жрецами и пр.


А Вы считает что надо жить настоящим т.е. кали-югой, считая Дхармой учения тиртиков и нарушая самаяю?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

У Вас тут клуб по интересам - филиал известного ресурса, спорить дальше - только время тратить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы считает что надо жить настоящим т.е. кали-югой, считая Дхармой учения тиртиков и нарушая самаяю?


Что я считаю, Андрей, уже было написано вам выше. О вашем незнании и фантазиях. В том числе о самая, боне и прочем. Начиная примерно со слов - полагаться не на слова. И вплоть до слов - Браво, Андрей.

----------


## Dondhup

У меня противоположное мнение - фантазии и незнание как раз у Вас, причем принципиальное. Я сталкивался с тем что те кто считает себя очень реализованными практиками и знатоками не понимаю элементарных вещей например что такое Прибежище.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У меня противоположное мнение - фантазии и незнание как раз у Вас.


Кто не знает такого учителя как Конгтрул Лодрё Тхайе? Вы. Кому не сильно понравилась цитата из текста Кхедруб Дже? Опять-таки вам. Кстати говоря когда Цонкапа составлял один из трудов по обетам в тантре, он указывал, что некоторые обязательства используются только в йога-тантре и высших тантрах, то есть опять-таки крия была не при чем. почитайте Берзина. шутки ради сегодня просмотрел и тот трактат Цонкапы. Берзин как ни странно оказался прав. 

Что получаем - что вы не совсем в теме.

----------


## Dondhup

"Кто не знает такого учителя как Конгтрул Лодрё Тхайе? Вы. "
Вы всех Учителей судя по всем знатете, лично так сказать знакомы  :Smilie: 
"Кому не сильно понравилась цитата из текста Кхедруб Дже? Опять-таки вам. "
Где не понравилась?
Считаете что модно обсуждать с Же Кой тантрийскую практику на открытом форуме - Ваше дело.
Олег простите, но на глупости у меня нет времени да и общение с Вами здоровья не добавлеят. Играйте в своем кружке любителей бона  раз время есть.
И учить меня не надо ради бога не буду я у Вас учится.
Хотите считать себя самым крутым знатоком тибетского буддизма в России и всегда правым - и флага Вам в руки спорить на эту тему не буду.
 Всех благ!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Где не понравилась?


Где шел разговор о крия-тантре и дхарани.




> Считаете что модно обсуждать с Же Кой тантрийскую практику на открытом форуме - Ваше дело.


А вам и форум не нужен. Что же сюда заходите, если придерживаетесь того, что обсуждать всё или частные моменты нельзя на форуме? не противоречьте себе, Андрей.




> Олег простите, но на глупости у меня нет времени


А вы их не пишите.




> И учить меня не надо ради бога не буду я у Вас учится.


Тогда не пытайтесь учить других. Тем более если сами в текстах не особо разбираетесь.




> Хотите считать себя самым крутым знатоком тибетского буддизма в России и всегда правым - и флага Вам в руки спорить на эту тему не буду.


Так вы сами таким себя считаете. По стилистике хорошо заметно. Так что довод не в тему.

----------


## Legba

> Если говорить о таких принципиальных моментов как сохранение Учения Ваджраяны в тайне от не получавших ванг  или что является Прибежищем а что не является то наверно стоит опираться не только на слова своего Учителя но и на канон, ведь как писал Лама Цонкапа если Слова Учителя противоречат канону то нужно опираться на Слово Будды. Это позволяет избежать и неправильное понимание учеником слов Учителя.


Так я немного о другом. Слова Будды - вполне доступны участникам дискуссии - некоторым даже на тибетском. С канонической постановкой вопроса тоже все более-менее знакомы. Так что информационный базис у всех схожий. Кто-то, отталкиваясь от него, делает невероятные кульбиты. И вот какой смысл такому человеку (никого конкретно я сейчас ввиду не имею) - говорить - дескать не надо бы так... Так ведь оттого сердце сладко замирает во время "кульбита", что думаешь - "о как я их... фундаменталистов... вот ужо они забегают..."
Первый Патрул Ринпоче писал:




> В начале, когда я участвовал в диспуте, мне казалось, что я улучшаю свою репутацию,
> Как тот, кто хочет изобличить зло через суд,
> И я давал волю праведному гневу.
> 
> Позже когда я участвовал в диспуте, мне казалось, что занимаюсь поисками истины,
> Как беспристрастный судья, ищущий подлинное свидетельство,
> И я напрягал все свои способности.
> 
> Сейчас, когда я участвую в диспуте, мне кажется, что можно доказать истинность всего что угодно,
> ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (04.09.2010), Dondhup (05.09.2010), Лакшми (04.09.2010), Марина В (05.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это когда бонских жрецов гонял и бонских вредящих божеств под угрозой уничтожения заставлял давать клятву больше не вредить буддиcтам? :


Вы специально дезинформируете людей или это ваше личное незнание? Кого гонял Падмасамбхава и Дхарма, такая как устная передача Дзогчен, не одно и тоже. Различать хоть научитесь где что. Или у вас все где упоминается слово "Бон" как красная тряпка... а что там на самом деле вообще не важно?

----------


## Лакшми

Мне, как человеку не просвещенному, удивительно то, что в буддизме и индуизме тоже много общих божеств и философских понятий, но никто не пытается сделать индуизм пятой школой буддизма или буддизм течением индуизма. У индуистов есть конечно версия, что Будда воплощение Вишну, а у буддистов, что Вишну получал учение у Будды.  Все вроде на данный исторический момент договорились, что это разные религии, но хорошие  :Smilie: ) Никто не спорит, чья башня выше  :Smilie:  Понятно же, что у каждого своя башня и именно она самая высокая  :Smilie: ) !

Почему же Бон всех так возбуждает-то ?

----------

Джигме (06.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему же Бон всех так возбуждает-то ?


Бон так сильно возбуждает не всех. 
Правда это не относится к теме, но тематика бона на форуме уже несколько раз поднималась и исчезала. Когда-то и тексты Ньингма возбуждали нездоровый интерес, поскольку их пытались назвать небуддийскими текстами.

Здесь о боне вам поговорить не дадут, поскольку к буддизму это не относится. Точнее относится косвенно.

----------

Марина В (05.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Судя по Вашему посту Вы его считаете главой нашей традиции но не своей 
> Т.е Ваша традиция - это не тибетский буддизм


Судя по моему посту, ЕСДЛ - глава Вашей школы и если он призывает уважительно относиться к этой школе, участвует в ее деятельности, то Вам, согласно источникам, которые Вы цитируете, не пристало столь неуважительно отзываться о последователях Бон. :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А Вы считает что надо жить настоящим т.е. кали-югой, считая Дхармой учения тиртиков и нарушая самаяю?


Т.е. Вы считаете, что ЕСДЛ нарушает самайю?



"Бон – старейшая духовная традиция Тибета, и как исконный источник тибетской культуры она сыграла значительную роль в формировании неповторимого облика Тибета. *Поэтому я всегда подчёркиваю важность сохранения этой традиции*."

ЕСДЛ (с)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему же Бон всех так возбуждает-то ?


Единственный вариант, который приходит мне на ум - "Ибо!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Же Ка

да... весело здесь опять =) слушайте друзья, а вот то, что мы здесь так дружно и тепло друг дружку приглаживаем т.с. - это не нарушение никакого там обета, случайно, нет - не знаете? причем самого что ни на есть коренного!  :Wink:  ну да ладно... 
Я вот что хотел бы ещё уточнить... обсуждать тантрическую практику (т.е. непосредственно саму практику, полученные устные наставления и прочие "моменты" личной (!) практики) на открытом форуме, конечно, глупо... так ведь этим и никто здесь вроде и не занимается, обсуждают в основном своё общее и частное понимание оной - без должной конкретики, где должны присутствовать все компоненты "что где когда и с кем/чем по чём..." и т.п. =) - а это уже к самайя никакого отношения не имеет. 
Что же до темы, то любую мантру можно хоть зачитаться или усмотреться ("смотрю в книгу - вижу..." =) здесь никакого урона (как и прибавки=) никому реально от этого не будет (кроме, задетого чувства собственничества, важности и прочего, вызывающего такие эмоции =) - внешняя форма без содержания (наполнения) она такая же пустышка, не более того. Лично я бы не стал здесь спрашивать "как правильно то или сё", для этого есть учителя. А вот обсудить своё понимание - да, по-моему, здесь самое место. Только обсуждать, конечно, тоже надо уметь. И если мы уж здесь допускаем такие "шалости" в отношении своих же друзей, то возникает вопрос - а что мы собственно практикуем то?! =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лично я бы не стал здесь спрашивать "как правильно то или сё", для этого есть учителя. А вот обсудить своё понимание - да, по-моему, здесь самое место. Только обсуждать, конечно, тоже надо уметь. И если мы уж здесь допускаем такие "шалости" в отношении своих же друзей, то возникает вопрос - а что мы собственно практикуем то?! =)


Поскольку некоторые вопросы относительно данного форума уже появлялись и ранее, то можно постепенно перейти на другой сайт с форумом и более жестким модерированием в плане общения. А заодно позаниматься и собственно текстами, переводами, набором текстов и пр. И с закрытым для гостей форумом.

----------


## Же Ка

Олег, прошу сообщить в ПС какой ресурс имеется в виду (не в курсе ещё=), здесь выкладывать это, думаю, будет некорректно. Здесь будем практиковать правильное поведение молчанием, правильно понимаю? =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, прошу сообщить в ПС какой ресурс имеется в виду (не в курсе ещё=), здесь выкладывать это, думаю, будет некорректно. Здесь будем практиковать правильное поведение молчанием, правильно понимаю? =)


Через какое-то время либо эту тему прикроют, либо попросят в мягкой форме замолчать и тему всё равно прикроют. Встали в очередной раз на скользкую дорожку  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В очередной раз ломаются копья по известному вопросу  :Smilie:  Анализируя предыдущие "интернет-баталии" я пришел к выводу, что доказывать здесь что-либо оппонентам бессмысленно, даже если сам Гуру Ринпоче проявится физически и назовет Бон дхармой, сразу же найдутся "толкователи", что популярно объяснят, что он совсем не это имел ввиду  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В очередной раз ломаются копья по известному вопросу  Анализируя предыдущие "интернет-баталии" я пришел к выводу, что доказывать здесь что-либо оппонентам бессмысленно, даже если сам Гуру Ринпоче проявится физически и назовет Бон дхармой, сразу же найдутся "толкователи", что популярно объяснят, что он совсем не это имел ввиду


Точно. Совершенно бессмысленно. Одни и те же факты повторяются десятки (если уже не сотни  :Smilie:  ) раз, а получается как об стенку горох - сплошное пустословие. Даже как-то неуважительно по отношению к Дхарме и Учителям получается...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Еще свеженьких фоток  :Smilie: 

Его Святейшество Далай-лама в монастыре Менри, 2-ая фотка - Учение для бонпо.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Гьялва Менри Тризин и Гьялва Кармапа.

----------

Аким Иваныч (05.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Опять любители бон на БФ в большинстве, что ж поделаешь - кали-юга.
Хорошо что пока только на БФ а не в буддийских монастырях. Хотя Учение Будды постепенно уйдет до прихода Будды Майтреи что и было предсказано.
Все аргументы буддисты не считающих бон Учение Будды в том числе цитаты из наставлений Учителей линии гелуг и ньингма игнорируются....
Спорить дальше смыла нет, но выводы для себя сделаю.

Как сказал один Лама в России любят строить дом, начиная с крыши, вот результат.
Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо что пока только на БФ а не в буддийских монастырях. Хотя Учение Будды постепенно уйдет до прихода Будды Майтреи что и было предсказано.
> Все аргументы буддисты не считающих бон Учение Будды в том числе цитаты из наставлений Учителей линии гелуг и ньингма игнорируются....
> Спорить дальше смыла нет, но выводы для себя сделаю.


Если чем-то недовольны, Андрей, то напишите ЕСДЛ, что он неправ если разъясняет бонцам учения и тем самым возможно делает какие-то нарушения, относясь к бону хорошо. А заодно отпишите и кагьюпинским ламам и кхенпо, что они некорректно поступают, когда говорят например о ЧННР хорошие вещи. Для вас же это неприемлемо, что учитель передает и бон и буддизм. Но вот для учителей это как-то вполне нормально, хотя их уровень достаточно высокий. Но уровень не на словах (знание слов не означает понимание их смысла), а по факту. И напишите представителям несектарного движения и Кармапе, что они также неправы, взаимодействуя с бонцами.
А насчет того, что игнорируются те ли иные высказывания учителей ньингмы, то вы и сами игнорируете их достаточно хорошо. Так что переводить разговор в русло того, что вы единственный здесь правы и другого варианта нет - совсем не обязательно. вы похоже и наставления Цонкапы не очень хорошо знаете (это если говорить об обетах тантры).

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (06.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> в том числе цитаты из наставлений Учителей линии гелуг и ньингма игнорируются....


Ну доказать, что ваши Учителя правильнее наших Учителей, которые также как и ваши из линий школ Тибетского буддизма, но имеют другое мнение, вы не сможете. Так что гонору то поубавте относительно своего "знания как оно на самом деле".

----------


## Dondhup

> Если чем-то недовольны, Андрей, то напишите ЕСДЛ, что он неправ если разъясняет бонцам учения и тем самым возможно делает какие-то нарушения, относясь к бону хорошо. А заодно отпишите и кагьюпинским ламам и кхенпо, что они некорректно поступают, когда говорят например о ЧННР хорошие вещи. Для вас же это неприемлемо, что учитель передает и бон и буддизм. Но вот для учителей это как-то вполне нормально, хотя их уровень достаточно высокий. Но уровень не на словах (знание слов не означает понимание их смысла), а по факту. И напишите представителям несектарного движения и Кармапе, что они также неправы, взаимодействуя с бонцами.
> А насчет того, что игнорируются те ли иные высказывания учителей ньингмы, то вы и сами игнорируете их достаточно хорошо. Так что переводить разговор в русло того, что вы единственный здесь правы и другого варианта нет - совсем не обязательно. вы похоже и наставления Цонкапы не очень хорошо знаете (это если говорить об обетах тантры).


Еще раз повторю, Его Святейшество дарует Учение не только бонацам, но и другим тиртикам и это не означает что Он считает Бон Учением Будды. Вы все время передергиваете. 
Согласно разъяснениям представителя ДО ННР никогда не давал учения бон. Это есть здесь на сайте.
Взаимодействующие  ТИБЕТЦКИХ буддистов с бонцами не означает что бон считают Дхармой. Борлее того на днях вопрос бал зада одному ньингмапимнкому Ринпоче который сейчас живет в Элисте. Ответ:
"Нам кстати вчера Ринпоче говорил про бон. Он сказал, что есть белый бон, который Падмасамбхава в форме Тапихрицы преобразовал в учение Будды. Но он существует только для ограниченного круга тибетцев, умы которых можно приручить только таким образом, потому что у них была очень большая вера в бон. "
Судя по всем российские любители бон так же относят себя к "ограниченному кругу тибетцев, обладающей большой верой в бон" Возможно в  прошлой жизни таковыми и были.

Легба приводил в свое время и цитату из работ другого известного ньинмапинского Ринпоче, имени которого я к сожалению не помню, где про бон опять же говориться однозначно как под маскирующиеся под Дхарму учение, но таковым не являющееся. 

По поводу того что по Вашему мнению я ничего не знаю - к такому Вашему мнению я уже привык и отвечать не буду.  Когда приводишь цитаты из Ламрима про бон - Вы их игнорируете и говорите что я ничего не понимаю, неверно читать по русски не умеют, более того я неоднократно спрашивал на эту тему своих Учителей, друзей монахов а также братьев и сестер..
Я прекрасно знаю почему и зачем Вы это делаете.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну доказать, что ваши Учителя правильнее наших Учителей, которые также как и ваши из линий школ Тибетского буддизма, но имеют другое мнение, вы не сможете. Так что гонору то поубавте относительно своего "знания как оно на самом деле".


Многоуважаемый Nirdosh Yogino, будучи летом в Екатиренбурге я не имел возможности получить от Вас наставления как что и где мне говорить, буду благодарен если Вы продолжите давать их хотя бы дистанционно. 
Только смею обратить внимание на тот факт, что я не знаю Ваших Учителей и никогда не доказывал что мои Учителя правильней Ваших, так всегда к Ваши  услугам.

Здесь на БФ у меня столько много Учителей жаль, что бонцев в душе, но ничего спасибо и на этом. По крайней мере терпение можно практиковать  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Еще раз повторю, Его Святейшество дарует Учение не только бонацам, но и другим тиртикам и это не означает что Он считает Бон Учением Будды. Вы все время передергиваете.


Дорогой Андрей. Насчет передергивания, которое делаете вы без анализа текстов, уже говорилось не раз.




> Согласно разъяснениям представителя ДО ННР никогда не давал учения бон. Это есть здесь на сайте.


Заговорили уже по-другому? А кто мне писал, что не хочет слышать про этого учителя, поскольку по слухам он передает и учения бон? Не вы ли? Память освежить? Теперь пошли на попятную. Превосходно. Вообще-то у ЧННР есть учения, которые содержат в себе по-крайней мере символику бона причем не в уничижительной форме.




> Борлее того на днях вопрос бал зада одному ньингмапимнкому Ринпоче который сейчас живет в Элисте. Ответ:
> "Нам кстати вчера Ринпоче говорил про бон. Он сказал, что есть белый бон, который Падмасамбхава в форме Тапихрицы преобразовал в учение Будды. Но он существует только для ограниченного круга тибетцев, умы которых можно приручить только таким образом, потому что у них была очень большая вера в бон. "


То есть тепер ьвы начинаете утверждать обратное своим же словам. Хотя о том же вам уже говорили. То есть о том,  что передачи дзогчена в боне вполне аутентичны. Противоречия своим словам не вижу.




> Судя по всем российские любители бон так же относят себя к "ограниченному кругу тибетцев, обладающей большой верой в бон" Возможно в  прошлой жизни таковыми и были.


Гонор уберите, полегчает.




> Легба приводил в свое время и цитату из работ другого известного ньинмапинского Ринпоче, имени которого я к сожалению не помню, где про бон опять же говориться однозначно как под маскирующиеся под Дхарму учение, но таковым не являющееся.


Я вам также уже приводил цитаты одного Ринпоче, имя которого вам неизвестно, хотя книги скорее всего читали, где говорилось и про Тапихрицу и про то, что Падмасамбхава прятал терма с учениями бон раздела устных наставлений. Заметьте - прятал, а не уничтожал.
Вопрос не в названии. Вопрос в сути. Впрочем для вас суть не нужна, а важны названия. Может они у вас еще и на абсолютном уровне существуют  :Smilie: 




> По поводу того что по Вашему мнению я ничего не знаю - к такому Вашему мнению я уже привык и отвечать не буду.


А что вы можете собственно ответить. Ну вот простейший вопрос просто для проверки. Какие семейства есть в крия-тантре? Какие обязательства из тантр Цонкапа относил только к йога-тантре и аннутара-йоге? Но не относил к крия?




> Когда приводишь цитаты из Ламрима про бон - Вы их игнорируете и говорите что я ничего не понимаю, неверно читать по русски не умеют, более того я неоднократно спрашивал на эту тему своих Учителей, друзей монахов а также братьев и сестер..


У могу вполне спокойно посмотреть в ламрим. Но не только Цонкапы, благо это не единственный ламрим в тибетском буддизме. Не факт, что бон упоминается в других ламримах. А ламрим Цонкапы не единственный "абсоолютно верный"




> Я прекрасно знаю почему и зачем Вы это делаете.


Да вы себе наверное и ясновидение решили приписать... или чтение мыслей.

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне, как человеку не просвещенному, удивительно то, что в буддизме и индуизме тоже много общих божеств и философских понятий, но никто не пытается сделать индуизм пятой школой буддизма или буддизм течением индуизма. У индуистов есть конечно версия, что Будда воплощение Вишну, а у буддистов, что Вишну получал учение у Будды.  Все вроде на данный исторический момент договорились, что это разные религии, но хорошие ) Никто не спорит, чья башня выше  Понятно же, что у каждого своя башня и именно она самая высокая ) !
> 
> Почему же Бон всех так возбуждает-то ?


Диспут между буддистами и последователями различных линий индийской религии занимают не один том. Даже синкретические школы существуют типа кашмирского Шиваизма.

И у ученикам Великого Миларепы были проблем с религией индусов, которые Учитель разрешил, он даже на Учителя обижался и уходил от него.

Среди российских буддистов последователей индуизма, считающих индуизм учением ведущим к освобождению я не встречал, по крайней мере на БФ, про бон так не скажешь, отсюда и диспут.  

Хотя есть любители Православия, считающие что и Дхарма и учение Христа ведут к одному и любители различного рода неоэзотерических систем типа рейке, теософии и агни йоги, астролигии и т.п. считающие так же. Причем как правило к "фундаменталистам" они не идут -  все больше в ДО.

Причем судя по активности на БФ количественный перевес на БФ в пользу тех кто считает бон Дхармой, вне интернета не так.

----------


## Майя П

> Дорогой Андрей. Насчет передергивания, которое делаете вы без анализа текстов, уже говорилось не раз.
> 
> Заговорили уже по-другому? А кто мне писал, что не хочет слышать про этого учителя, поскольку по слухам он передает и учения бон? Не вы ли? Память освежить? Теперь пошли на попятную. Превосходно. Вообще-то у ЧННР есть учения, которые содержат в себе по-крайней мере символику бона причем не в уничижительной форме.
> 
> То есть тепер ьвы начинаете утверждать обратное своим же словам. Хотя о том же вам уже говорили. То есть о том,  что передачи дзогчена в боне вполне аутентичны. Противоречия своим словам не вижу.
> 
> Гонор уберите, полегчает.
> 
> Я вам также уже приводил цитаты одного Ринпоче, имя которого вам неизвестно, хотя книги скорее всего читали, где говорилось и про Тапихрицу и про то, что Падмасамбхава прятал терма с учениями бон раздела устных наставлений. Заметьте - прятал, а не уничтожал.
> ...


гонор в переводе означает "честь" 
и вообще скоро по фене ботать начнем.... :EEK!:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> гонор в переводе означает "честь" 
> и вообще скоро по фене ботать начнем....


Гонор (от лат. honor — честь), преувеличенное чувство собственного достоинства, чванливое высокомерие, заносчивость, спесь.

----------


## Dondhup

> Т.е. Вы считаете, что ЕСДЛ нарушает самайю?
> 
> 
> 
> "Бон – старейшая духовная традиция Тибета, и как исконный источник тибетской культуры она сыграла значительную роль в формировании неповторимого облика Тибета. *Поэтому я всегда подчёркиваю важность сохранения этой традиции*."
> 
> ЕСДЛ (с)


Эту фотографию и подпись я видел на обложке "Буддизма России" лет эатк 15 назад.  Если Вы считаете, что хотите поддерживать тибетскую религию бон - ради бога, хотя я не понимаю зачем русскому практиковать тибетскую религию. 

Но не надо утверждать что Его Святейшество говорит что бон- есть Дхарма ведущая к Просветлению или приведите соответствующую цитату.  Его Святейшество и христианство уважаем и иудаизм и индуизм и т.п. но не говорит что эти учения ведут к Просветлению. Тем более что это противоречило бы тому Учению которое изложил Его Учитель - Чже Цонкапа.

----------

Лакшми (07.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Только смею обратить внимание на тот факт, что я не знаю Ваших Учителей


Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, который изучал вопрос аутентичности Дзогчена в Бон.




> и никогда не доказывал что мои Учителя правильней Ваших, так всегда к Ваши  услугам.


Ну да, это я тычу наверное, что кто-то игнорирует наставления ваших Учителей. И я тоже глупости пишу про злых бонских шоманов, которые не имеют отношения к той Дхарме, которую тоже словом бон называют.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но не надо утверждать что Его Святейшество говорит что бон- есть Дхарма ведущая к Просветлению или приведите соответствующую цитату.  Его Святейшество и христианство уважаем и иудаизм и индуизм и т.п. но не говорит что эти учения ведут к Просветлению. Тем более что это противоречило бы тому Учению которое изложил Его Учитель - Чже Цонкапа.


К просветлению кстати говоря вполне может вести. Если смотреть на суть, а не цепляться за слова. А вот относительно противоречий еще раз напомню. Падмасамбхава не уничтожал все писания бон (про Тапихрицу вы уже и сами упоминали). Некоторые скрывал и их потом открывали тертёны и среди буддистов и среди бонпо.

----------


## Майя П

> Гонор (от лат. honor — честь), преувеличенное чувство собственного достоинства, чванливое высокомерие, заносчивость, спесь.


вы используете только одно значение http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/гонор

ну что ж, понятна ВСЯ ваша тенденциозность в ваших топиках. Все таки объективнее использовать всю гамму, а не выдергивать то, что вам понятно, а то о чем вы не имеете понятия - легче выбросить... из песен слов не выбрасывают... ну и так далее по тексту...в смысле по Ламриму...ведь тоже использовали только что поняли, а что не понятно... выкинули... за малым тянется большое...

----------


## Dondhup

> К просветлению кстати говоря вполне может вести. Если смотреть на суть, а не цепляться за слова. А вот относительно противоречий еще раз напомню. Падмасамбхава не уничтожал все писания бон (про Тапихрицу вы уже и сами упоминали). Некоторые скрывал и их потом открывали тертёны и среди буддистов и среди бонпо.


Вот скажите мне Олег, зачем русскому буддисту бон? В буртии тоже местных божеств йогины подчиняли и те приняв Прибежище становись защитниками Учения. Но это не зачинит что русским нужно практиковать бурятский шаманизм. У нас и своих неусмереннх духов хватает.

----------


## Dondhup

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, который изучал вопрос аутентичности Дзогчена в Бон.
> 
> Ну да, это я тычу наверное, что кто-то игнорирует наставления ваших Учителей. И я тоже глупости пишу про злых бонских шоманов, которые не имеют отношения к той Дхарме, которую тоже словом бон называют.


Тут писали в свое время что Чойгьял Намкай Норбу изменил свое отношение к бон, или я  что то не понял.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я немного не понимаю, почему вдруг в этой теме вновь начался горячий диспут между сторонниками и противниками бон.
Я считаю, нужно потереть все сообщения в этой теме, не относящиеся к мантрам 21 Тары.
Или в боне тоже практикуют 21 Тару?

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.09.2010), Лакшми (07.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

да, в боне есть Тары..... темной и светлой окраски... осторожнее... :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

> да, в боне есть Тары..... темной и светлой окраски... осторожнее...


Хорошо, что не "окраса"

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Да, такими темпами ещё и Тарами начнут меряться - в какой традиции более аутентичная и дхармичная... Кстати, напомните, пожалуйста, Тара свои клятвы бодхисаттвы "в юбке" в какую эпоху давала и достигла этого уровня, ещё не до рождения ли принца Гаутамы и остальных из Его 12-ти деяний, включающих повороты Колеса Дхармы? это я к тому, за что точку отсчёта кто берет  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> Да, такими темпами ещё и Тарами начнут меряться - в какой традиции более аутентичная и дхармичная... Кстати, напомните, пожалуйста, Тара свои клятвы бодхисаттвы "в юбке" в какую эпоху давала и достигла этого уровня, ещё не до рождения ли принца Гаутамы?


начнем? :Wink: 
Тара - это слеза Авалокитешвары...

----------

Dondhup (06.09.2010), Же Ка (06.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вы используете только одно значение http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/гонор
> 
> ну что ж, понятна ВСЯ ваша тенденциозность в ваших топиках. Все таки объективнее использовать всю гамму, а не выдергивать то, что вам понятно, а то о чем вы не имеет понятие - легче выбросить... из песен слов не выбрасывают... ну и так далее по тексту...в смысле по Ламриму...


Хорошо. могу использовать и другие слова, если вам не нравится слово гонор, которое к слову сказать в фене не относится.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот скажите мне Олег, зачем русскому буддисту бон? В буртии тоже местных божеств йогины подчиняли и те приняв Прибежище становись защитниками Учения. Но это не зачинит что русским нужно практиковать бурятский шаманизм. У нас и своих неусмереннх духов хватает.


Я не говорил про бон, связанный с духами. Помнится говорил только про бон,связанный с ати-йогой. Посмотрите внимательно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> начнем?
> Тара - это слеза Авалокитешвары...


Это только по одной из версий. Другая история гласит, что она очень давно достигла просветления. Фактически в другом мире и вполне возможно что до Шакьямуни.

----------

Же Ка (06.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Опять любители бон на БФ в большинстве, что ж поделаешь - кали-юга.
> Хорошо что пока только на БФ а не в буддийских монастырях. Хотя Учение Будды постепенно уйдет до прихода Будды Майтреи что и было предсказано.
> Все аргументы буддисты не считающих бон Учение Будды в том числе цитаты из наставлений Учителей линии гелуг и ньингма игнорируются....
> Спорить дальше смыла нет, но выводы для себя сделаю.
> 
> Как сказал один Лама в России любят строить дом, начиная с крыши, вот результат.
> Сарва мангалам!


Слив засчитан  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> начнем?
> Тара - это слеза Авалокитешвары...


Вот цитата the Golden rosary of Tara

Ages ago, in another world system long before our present solar system
evolved, there appeared a buddha named Turya, and there came into His august
presence, a young princess named Jnanachandra who possessed supreme devotion
to the dharma. The monks surrounding the Buddha admonished her, saying,
"Due to your wholesome roots of meritorious karma, you can now be reborn in
the body of a man and thus go on to attain enlightenment," but the royal
princess replied, "In this proposal there is no wisdom. In reality there is
no rebirth and no permanent self. These appellations "male" and "female"
are hollow. Only fools are deluded by them. As for those who strive to
attain enlightenment while relying upon rebirth as a man, there are many.
Therefore, until samsara itself is exhausted, I shall work ceaselessly for
the benefit of beings in the form of a woman." The Buddha Turya then
delivered a prophecy that in a future age this princess would herself become
a supremely enlightened buddha in female form known by the name of Tara,
"she who saves."

----------

Же Ка (06.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Еще раз повторю, Его Святейшество дарует Учение не только бонацам, но и другим тиртикам и это не означает что Он считает Бон Учением Будды. Вы все время передергиваете.


"Традиция Бон завещала сегодняшнему поколению могучее наследство обучения и тренировки в философии, монашеской дисциплине, ритуалах и медитации. Она поощряет сочетание изучения литературы, живых дебатов и личного размышления." Опять  оттуда же.

Насчет Дхарма - не-Дхарма Вы уже один разок с Тендзином Вангъялом пролетели насчет принятия прибежища в камнях, так что давайте не будем и далее иллюстрировать Ваше невежество в вопросе. Само собой, учение Шераба Мивоче не может быть учением Будды Шакьямуни. Ну вот как-то немножко разные учителя. И Ати-йога тоже вроде как не совсем учение Будды. Ужас. Запишите и Дзогчен с высшими тантрами в не-Дхарму и успокойтесь.  :Smilie: 

Только вопрос возникает, что такое, тогда для Вас Дхарма. Только желательно без общих фраз в духе Морального кодекса строителя коммунизма

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Заговорили уже по-другому? А кто мне писал, что не хочет слышать про этого учителя, поскольку по слухам он передает и учения бон? Не вы ли? Память освежить? Теперь пошли на попятную. Превосходно. Вообще-то у ЧННР есть учения, которые содержат в себе по-крайней мере символику бона причем не в уничижительной форме.


ЧННР не дает учения Бон, хотя его и называют некоторые ламы бонпо, за поддержку Бон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Эту фотографию и подпись я видел на обложке "Буддизма России" лет эатк 15 назад.  Если Вы считаете, что хотите поддерживать тибетскую религию бон - ради бога, хотя я не понимаю зачем русскому практиковать тибетскую религию.


Ну само собой. Куда ж нам сермяжным? Нам бы молиться, поститься, да слушать радио "Радонеж". А еще лучше куриной кровью Волосу губы мазать.  :Big Grin: 

Кстати, а кто Вам сказал, что я русский?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> да, в боне есть Тары..... темной и светлой окраски... осторожнее...


Она и в буддизме очень разных цветов

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ЧННР не дает учения Бон, хотя его и называют некоторые ламы бонпо, за поддержку Бон.


Вспомнилось одно из его учений. Правда сейчас не смогу вспомнить точнее.
В результате насколько помню (надо поковыряться в памяти, может даже найдется и файло, откуда вспомнилась цитата) он использовал смешанную символику буддизма и бонпо.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тут писали в свое время что Чойгьял Намкай Норбу изменил свое отношение к бон, или я  что то не понял.


У Вас какие-то странные источники. То "один лама сказал", то "на БФ писали" может все-таки разобраться самому попробовать?

Ну и насчет отношения ЧННР к бон, я думаю, лучшей иллюстрации не придумаешь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> начнем?
> Тара - это слеза Авалокитешвары...


Вот более полный вариант, описанный Таранатхой

THE ORIGIN OF TARA

Ages ago, in a world system called Visvaprabha[4], there appeared a Buddha
who was known as the Bhagavan Tathagata Turya.[5] At that time also there
lived a daughter of the king, a princess named Jnanachandra,[6] who
possessed supreme devotion to the doctrine of the Buddha. For hundreds of
thousands of myriads of years, she performed puja for the Buddha and his
retinue, which consisted of an immeasurable sangha of sravakas and
bodhisattvas.[7] Accordingly, each and every day she prepared materials for
offering, equal in measure of value to filling entirely with precious gems a
space extending for two yojanas everywhere in the ten directions.[8] When
she had finished this, she first produced the thought of enlightenment.[9]

At that time, the bhikshus addressed her: "Due to your wholesome roots of
merit,[10] you should be reborn in the body of a man. According to our
teaching, if you make an earnest commitment[11] to accomplish such wholesome
deeds, this will surely be the result." It is said that they spoke to her
many times in this fashion.

Finally, the royal princess replied, "In this proposal there is no wisdom.
In reality there is no rebirth, there is no self, there is no person. These
appellations 'male' and 'female' are hollow. Worldly fools become deluded
by them." Having said this, she then made the following vow: "As for those
who desire enlightenment while relying upon rebirth as a man, they are many.
But those who work for the benefit of beings in the body of a woman are
very few. Therefore, until samsara itself has become empty, I shall work
for the benefit of beings in the form of a woman."[12]

Then, for hundreds of thousands of myriads of years, she remained in the
palace of the king and conducted herself with skillful means in respect to
the five sensual pleasures,[15] (avoiding entanglements with them). Since
she meditated while in samadhi, she attained that patience wherein dharmas
no longer arise,[14] and she came to realize the samadhi known as "saving
all beings."[15] Due to the power of having realized that samadhi, every
morning she delivered from worldly thoughts hundreds of thousands of myriads
of sentient beings. Until they themselves were established in this
patience, she did not take any food for herself. Every evening she
established therein the same number of beings. Thus she became known as
Tara, "she who saves."[16]

Then, the Tathagata Turya made a prophecy: "At the time when she attains
manifest unsurpassed enlightenment, she will become known by the single name
Tara Devi."

----------

Aion (06.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.09.2010), Же Ка (06.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Май, пожалуйста прекратите флудить о том, о чем не имеете и понятия.

----------

Майя П (06.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Май, пожалуйста прекратите флудить о том, о чем не имеете и понятия.


вот-вот 8% к 0,5% и стерли мой пост :Big Grin:  (из-за сексизма...)

и Зеленая Тара превращается в Белую.... :Frown:

----------


## Же Ка

Оригиально... (и при этом они в кульбитах других ещё успевают упрекать) =) 
ладно, а как бытьс остальными аттрибутами кроме... цвета кожи?  :Wink:

----------


## Же Ка

Вопрос к знатокам, какой первоисточник ( понятно, что из тех - дошедших до нас ) вы знаете, где впервые упоминается Тара? Спасиб =)

----------


## Aion

> какой первоисточник ( понятно, что из тех - дошедших до нас ) вы знаете, где впервые упоминается Тара?


Вот что пишут о происхождении Тары :


> Происхождение Тары имеет различные версии в письменных источниках и в буддийских объяснениях устной традиции. В старинном «Золотом цветнике» (тиб.: gser gyi 'phreng ba, серджу тренгва) Таранатхи и в более позднем описании Бокара Тулку Тара описывается как принцесса по имени Луна Мудрости, которая жила много мировых эпох назад. Она была ученицей Будды Дундубхишвары, чье имя означает «Свет различных миров» или «Многоцветный свет». Когда она дала Обещание Бодхисаттвы, монах посоветовал ей в следующей жизни принять мужское тело, чтобы достичь Просветления. Она ответила, что пробужденный ум не имеет определенного пола и что эта патриархальная точка зрения происходит из неправильного видения реальности. И добавила: «Многие стремятся к состоянию Будды в мужском теле, но никто не действует на благо живых существ в женском теле. Так что до тех пор, пока обусловленный мир не станет пустым, я буду действовать на благо других в женском теле».
> Позже, благодаря своей практике, принцесса Луна Мудрости обрела качество освободительницы существ. С его помощью она освободила миллионы живых существ. Поэтому принцессу назвали Освободительница (санскр.: Тара; тиб.: Долма). Ее учитель Будда Дундубхишвара говорил ей: «Если ты будешь и дальше проявлять эти качества, ты станешь известна как богиня (то есть Будда-аспект) Тара».
> Во время эпохи Будды, известного как «Очень обширный», Бодхисаттва Тара, встретив Будду Амогхасиддхи (в тексте -  Амбогасиддхи?), пообещала защищать всех существ от вреда и страха. Благодаря этому обещанию она обрела качество разрушительницы препятствий и демонов и разрушила миллионы препятствий и мар. Поэтому она, среди прочих, получила имена Защитница, Стремительная и Героиня. Спустя 95 кальп выдающийся практикующий получил передачу Будд десяти направлений и достиг состояния Будды. Позже он проявился как Любящие Глаза (санскр.: Авалокитешвара; тиб.: Ченрезиг), и Тара возникла из его сердца.
> Эпохи спустя Тара дала продвинутым практикующим поучения «Невозмутимого усилия». Во время другой эры, называемой Асангка, Тара достигла Просветления и была узнана как мать всех Будд. Поэтому в некоторых текстах ее сравнивают с Праджняпарамитой (тиб.: Юмченмо).
> Другие версии говорят, что Любящие Глаза после освобождения миллионов существ обнаружил, что бесчисленные существа всё еще перерождаются в нижних кругах существования:
> - животных (санскр.: тирьяк);
> - голодных духов (санскр.: прета);
> - существ в состоянии паранойи (санскр.: нарака). Две слезы скатились по лицу Любящих Глаз. Из его левого глаза возникла Зеленая Тара (санскр.: Мисиа Тара; тиб.: Дрол-янг), а из правого глаза появилась Белая Тара (санскр.: Сита Тара, тиб.: Долкар). Обе посвятили себя помощи Любящим Глазам в освобождении всех существ.
> По другой версии, цитируемой Мирандой Шо, Тара возникла из луча синего света, исходящего от Будды Безграничного Света (санскр.: Амитаба; тиб.: Опаме), когда он дал обещание приносить пользу всем существам.
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.09.2010), Же Ка (06.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Вспомнилось одно из его учений. Правда сейчас не смогу вспомнить точнее.
> В результате насколько помню (надо поковыряться в памяти, может даже найдется и файло, откуда вспомнилась цитата) он использовал смешанную символику буддизма и бонпо.


Насколько я помню, ННР давал передачу на бонскую практику работы с элементами "Зер Нга". Но это было давно, могу что-то путать.

А вообще-то я все же не понимаю остроты вопроса. Особенно, когда его обсуждают, собственно говоря, НЕ бонцы. Бонцам-то чего, им как их Гуру сказал, так оно и будет. Но вот с пеной у рта отстаивать то, что сам, вобщем-то и не практикуешь... Не понятно. За державу обидно, что ли?  :Wink:

----------

куру хунг (07.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но это не зачинит что русским нужно практиковать бурятский шаманизм.


Бон с злыми шоманами, это не тот Бон где Дзогчен!!!  повторите это несколько раз, а то вам уже дцатый раз это пишут, вы никак не можете воспринять сей факт.
Одно и тоже слово Бон, но два значения. Это не попытка выдать шаманские делишки за Дхарму, это два различных направления, называемых одинаковым словом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Насколько я помню, ННР давал передачу на бонскую практику работы с элементами "Зер Нга". Но это было давно, могу что-то путать.


Это было недавно и правда, но Зернга уже приватизирована Боном?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

Надо же как все в жизни обусловлено:
10.09. Отог римпоче дарует Цеванг Белой Тары в музее Сампилова (Улан-Удэ)

а 11.09 в дугане, расположенном недалеко от музея Сампилова будет жинсриг Белой Тары. Жинсриг будут проводить монахи (другая группа из Индии, не из Гомана). Желающие поучаствовать накануне могут принести составляющие: травы, крупы, масло в зависимости от проблем и целей.

----------


## Legba

> Забавно, конечно, смотреть на все это: "Бон - это не буддизм, потому что Будда там не наш, не русский. А еще с ними Гуру Падмасамбхава воевал. А потом еще я слышал, что вот этот лама плохо о нем отзывался и сказал, что все это неправильно. *И как после этого в этом можно принимать Прибежище? (последняя фраза - это, конечно, коронка)"*


Это Вы про Дуджома Ринпоче? Ну-ну. 
Вы бы почитали, что-ли, кто это...

Кстати, я так понимаю, аргументы "pro" выглядят примерно так-же - а вот на стене в Меригаре нарисовано...  :Kiss: 





> Я сказал что письмо уже было, и было лишь видоизменение и добавление, то есть улучшение. Но он сказал что ему известно что создал. Такое перетягивание одеяла на мой взгляд.


Хм. Мне казалось, что проверить была-ли письменность не так уж сложно. Если есть, фактические материальные памятники этой самой уйгурской письменности - прекрасно. А если нет - это довольно странная история.

----------


## Legba

> Забавно, конечно, смотреть на все это: "Бон - это не буддизм, потому что Будда там не наш, не русский. А еще с ними Гуру Падмасамбхава воевал. А потом еще я слышал, что вот этот лама плохо о нем отзывался и сказал, что все это неправильно. *И как после этого в этом можно принимать Прибежище? (последняя фраза - это, конечно, коронка)"*


Это Вы про Дуджома Ринпоче? Ну-ну. 
Вы бы почитали, что-ли, кто это...

Кстати, я так понимаю, аргументы "pro" выглядят примерно так-же - а вот на стене в Меригаре нарисовано...  :Kiss: 





> Я сказал что письмо уже было, и было лишь видоизменение и добавление, то есть улучшение. Но он сказал что ему известно что создал. Такое перетягивание одеяла на мой взгляд.


Хм. Мне казалось, что проверить была-ли письменность не так уж сложно. Если есть, фактические материальные памятники этой самой уйгурской письменности - прекрасно. А если нет - это довольно странная история.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бррр. Был последователь бона. Стал учеником Гуру Ринпоче (мне пока сложно предположить, что Гуру Ринпоче - бонпо. Причем, как кажется, и сами бонпо так не считают). Случайно став учеником Гуру Ринопоче он не принял-ли буддийское Прибежище?  ОК. Теперь данный индивилд передает Гуру Ринпоче некие тексты. Тот счел их достойными и спрятал как терма. Видимо - как гомтер. Но вопрос остается - что же в них осталось бонского, после всех этих манипуляций?


А что в них стало буддийского? То, что спрятал Падмасамбхава?
Природа ума не зависит ни от буддизма, ни от бона, если уж на то пошло. 
Да и на абсолютном уровне таких названий также нет.

Да и тертёны открывали и то и другое.

----------


## Legba

> Это было недавно и правда, но Зернга уже приватизирована Боном?


В смысле "приватизирована"?
Про "давно" я писал в том плане, что могу что-то напутать. 
Однако, оставляя за скобками вопросы аутентичности, практика может иметь буддийскую линию передачи или бонскую. Наврядли и ту, и другую *вместе*, правда?  :Smilie: 




> Одно и тоже слово Бон, но два значения. Это не попытка выдать шаманские делишки за Дхарму, это два различных направления, называемых одинаковым словом.


Так да, конечно. Просто некоторые сомневаются в том, что т.н. "белый Бон" вообще исторически имел место быть. Если не стараться принять этот факт на веру, доказательства, насколько я понимаю, весьма опосредованные. (Да, я читал "Друнг, Дэу и Бон: традиции преданий, языка символов и бон в древнем Тибете"). Это ничуть, заметьте, не умаляет ценности современного "белого Бона". Просто я совершенно не понимаю мотивации  Сонгцена Гампо при организации создания нового алфавита - если уже есть своя развитая письменность. Не понимаю усилий Трисронг Децана и Гуру Ринпоче по распространению Дхармы - зачем это нужно, если уже есть Бон, со своей Сутрой, Тантрой, Дзогченом, 9 колесницами и даже Праджняпарамитой. Смахивает на изобретение велосипеда, не находите?  :Smilie:

----------

Лакшми (07.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> (Да, я читал "Друнг, Дэу и Бон: традиции преданий, языка символов и бон в древнем Тибете")...Не понимаю усилий Трисронг Децана и Гуру Ринпоче по распространению Дхармы - зачем это нужно, если уже есть Бон, со своей Сутрой, Тантрой, Дзогченом, 9 колесницами и даже Праджняпарамитой. Смахивает на изобретение велосипеда, не находите?


 У Намкая Норбу Ринпоче же сказано, что до наших дней дошла непрерывной только устная линия передачи Дзогчена.. Остальное, как я понимаю, уже воссоздано на базе той линии в сотрудничестве с пришедшим Буддизмом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> У Намкая Норбу Ринпоче же сказано, что до наших дней дошла непрерывной только устная линия передачи Дзогчена.. Остальное, как я понимаю, уже воссоздано на базе той линии в сотрудничестве с пришедшим Буддизмом.


Ну да.  :Smilie: 
А дальше уже вопрос терминологии.
Можно сказать "воссоздано" - в том смысле что раньше* было*.
А можно сказать "сделано по образцу" - в том смысле, что раньше *не было*.
Доказательность обоих позиций примерно одинаковая, так что каждый, ИМХО, волен выбирать ту, которая ему симпатичнее. Что касается цитаты, про которую говорил Дондуп - она из "Истории Нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче.
Вот эта цитата:




> Отношения Традиций Нингмапа и Бонпо
> 
> Некоторые утверждают, что традиция Бон и Великое Совершенство должны быть тесно связаны, поскольку стили изложения Нингмапа и Бонпо – сходны. Действительно, существует много сходства в доктринальной терминологии и так далее, но, поскольку эти (труды Бонпо) были написаны так, чтобы походить на буддийское учение – как же они могут быть не сходными? К примеру, сказано, что в Индии было десять относительных (не Буддийских школ) со своими благочестивыми последователями, и сходным образом, со своими Буддами, Читтаматрой, Мадхьямикой, Крия, Чарья, Йога, Отцовской Тантрой, Материнской Тантрой и Недуальной Тантрой. Сходным образом, в Тибете, Буддийские доктрины, включая тексты Мадхьямики, Дзогчена, Винаи, Абхидхармы и мантры; (средства достижения) таких божеств как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракилайя, и инструкции по туммо, Махамудре, Дзогчену и так далее – все они были имитированы Бонпо. Они, как бы там ни было, не оригинальны. Как же можно принимать прибежище в этих ограниченных, случайных фантазиях?

----------

Лакшми (07.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...
> Вот эта цитата:"...но, поскольку эти (труды Бонпо) были написаны так..."


Думаете мастер Дзогчена умудрится давать не правильную Сутру или Тантру?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> На основании непрерывной линии передачи чего?


Того Учения которое передает мастер этой самой линии? :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А почему он Мастер?


Потому что он может передать вам, то в чем он Мастер.

----------


## Лакшми

> Да, такими темпами ещё и Тарами начнут меряться - в какой традиции более аутентичная и дхармичная... Кстати, напомните, пожалуйста, Тара свои клятвы бодхисаттвы "в юбке" в какую эпоху давала и достигла этого уровня, ещё не до рождения ли принца Гаутамы и остальных из Его 12-ти деяний, включающих повороты Колеса Дхармы? это я к тому, за что точку отсчёта кто берет




В то, далекое время, все Будды и Бодхисатвы были в юбках.
Штанишки еще не придумали  :Smilie: )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да. 
> А дальше уже вопрос терминологии.
> Можно сказать "воссоздано" - в том смысле что раньше* было*.
> А можно сказать "сделано по образцу" - в том смысле, что раньше *не было*.
> Доказательность обоих позиций примерно одинаковая, так что каждый, ИМХО, волен выбирать ту, которая ему симпатичнее. Что касается цитаты, про которую говорил Дондуп - она из "Истории Нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче.
> Вот эта цитата:


Повторюсь, что Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае был немного другого мнения.
У него было сказано про ученика Падмасамбахвы, который отдал ему учения устных наставлений бон. По этой причине трудно говорить про заимствование. Особенно если учесть что потом буддизме дзогчен основательно перемешался с тантрой, как отмечал один исследователь. Так что история темная

----------


## Legba

> Думаете мастер Дзогчена умудрится давать не правильную Сутру или Тантру?



Конечно же, нет.
Осталось подумать на основании чего мы решаем про кого-то, что это мастер Дзогчена.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Повторюсь, что Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае был немного другого мнения.
> У него было сказано про ученика Падмасамбахвы, который отдал ему учения устных наставлений бон. По этой причине трудно говорить про заимствование. Особенно если учесть что потом буддизме дзогчен основательно перемешался с тантрой, как отмечал один исследователь. *Так что история темная*


О! Золотые слова. История совершенно темная, и не вижу смысла на этом зарубаться - если сам не бон по. А если бон по - тем боле.  :Smilie:

----------

Sforza (07.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О! Золотые слова. История совершенно темная, и не вижу смысла на этом зарубаться - если сам не бон по. А если бон по - тем боле.


Legba. Исходя из данного высказывания можно сказать, что исторические хроники буддизма также могут быть неверны. Но вопрос-то был совершенно не в этом.

----------


## Legba

> Legba. Исходя из данного высказывания можно сказать, что исторические хроники буддизма также могут быть неверны. Но вопрос-то был совершенно не в этом.


Честно говоря, мне не кажется таким уж принципиальным моментом - верны ли исторические хроники. Скорее всего (как все исторические хроники) они прилично политически ангажированы. Не убили бы Ландарму - все было бы по другому. Был бы Царь Освободитель.  :Smilie:

----------


## Лакшми

Читаем " Синюю Летопись " и "Пема Катан ", не знаю есть ли на русском) , господа ! Там все исторически довольно логично описанно. 
Но если и она вызывает сомнения, то  все равно  не понятно ЗАЧЕМ скрещивать Бон и Буддизм, когда их Гуру Ринпоче  и многие другие пытаются веками разделить ? 
Зачем спорить, это же очевидно разные вещи ! И слава Богу ! Для каждого свой путь !
"А за двумя зайцами погонишься -от каждого по морде получишь ."
И то, что ЕСДЛ получает или передает бонские учения, говорит лишь о том, что он Человек заинтересованный в обмене информацией, обладающий широкими взглядами и великим состраданием. Но это не говорит, что ЕСДЛ последователь и практик бона. 
Между прочим, Библию перевели на тибетский язык уже давно, она свободно продается в Лхасе и Дерге, Ченгду и тд. Пройдут годы, и кто-нибудь найдет ее как терма, и будуть спорить на каком-нибудь цифровом межгалактическом уровне, кто был первый и белый-пушистый, буддизм или христианство  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Осталось подумать на основании чего мы решаем про кого-то, что это мастер Дзогчена.


Наличие непрерывной линии передачи, не?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наличие непрерывной линии передачи, не?


На основании непрерывной линии передачи чего?
Тибетцы говорят что у них непрерывные линии передачи всех учений. Однако это не много спорно. Особенно если учесть что даже при составлении тенгьюра они добавляли отсебятину.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В смысле "приватизирована"?
> Про "давно" я писал в том плане, что могу что-то напутать. 
> Однако, оставляя за скобками вопросы аутентичности, практика может иметь буддийскую линию передачи или бонскую. Наврядли и ту, и другую *вместе*, правда?


Туту уже писали про то, что некоторые тертоны, изображенные в гомпе Меригара, были буддистами и открывали бонские терма. В таком случае это какая линия передачи?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> О! Золотые слова. История совершенно темная, и не вижу смысла на этом зарубаться - если сам не бон по. А если бон по - тем боле.


Ну зарубаться вроде никто и не собирается до момента, пока не приходит радикальный буддист и не начинает нести откровенную чушь с коммунистическими речевками.

----------


## Legba

> Наличие непрерывной линии передачи, не?


Таак. А на основе чего мы судим о наличии и непрерывности таковой линии? На основании слов Мастера. А почему мы ему верим? А потому что он Мастер. А почему он Мастер? А потому, что у него непрерывная линия передачи...  :Kiss: 




> Туту уже писали про то, что некоторые тертоны, изображенные в гомпе Меригара, были буддистами и открывали бонские терма. В таком случае это какая линия передачи?


Я НЕ понимаю словосочетания "бонские терма", о чем уже писал Олегу. Они по каким, собственно, параметрам "бонские"? По терминологии? Их кто скрыл-то? Гуру Римпоче? ОК. Он вроде как буддист был.  :Smilie:  А он получил от кого? От Тапихрицы? Тобишь от Самантабхадры?  :EEK!:  Ну Самантабхадра-то, конечно не буддист и не бонец, тут сложно спорить.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Только вот Бон-то где во всей этой истории?!

----------

Вова Л. (08.09.2010), Лакшми (07.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я НЕ понимаю словосочетания "бонские терма", о чем уже писал Олегу. Они по каким, собственно, параметрам "бонские"? По терминологии? Их кто скрыл-то? Гуру Римпоче? ОК. Он вроде как буддист был.  А он получил от кого? От Тапихрицы? Тобишь от Самантабхадры?  Ну Самантабхадра-то, конечно не буддист и не бонец, тут сложно спорить.  Только вот Бон-то где во всей этой истории?!


Неправильно поставленные вопросы.
Например один пропущен.  :Smilie: 
Какие тексты прятал как терма Падмасамбхава? И бонские тоже. Цитаты могу напомнить. От кого полученные? От своего ученика, который был последователем бона.

----------


## Legba

> Неправильно поставленные вопросы.
> Например один пропущен. 
> Какие тексты прятал как терма Падмасамбхава? И бонские тоже. Цитаты могу напомнить. От кого полученные?* От своего ученика, который был последователем бона.*


Бррр. Был последователь бона. Стал учеником Гуру Ринпоче (мне пока сложно предположить, что Гуру Ринпоче - бонпо. Причем, как кажется, и сами бонпо так не считают). Случайно став учеником Гуру Ринопоче он не принял-ли буддийское Прибежище?  :Wink:  ОК. Теперь данный индивилд передает Гуру Ринпоче некие тексты. Тот счел их достойными и спрятал как терма. Видимо - как гомтер. Но вопрос остается - что же в них осталось бонского, после всех этих манипуляций? :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вспоминается рассказ ЧННР о том, как на одной из конференций его записали в ньнгмапинцы. Вроде бы и кагью, но в то же время и сакья, но и ньнгма попахивает.  :Smilie: 

Забавно, конечно, смотреть на все это: "Бон - это не буддизм, потому что Будда там не наш, не русский. А еще с ними Гуру Падмасамбхава воевал. А потом еще я слышал, что вот этот лама плохо о нем отзывался и сказал, что все это неправильно. И как после этого в этом можно принимать Прибежище? (последняя фраза - это, конечно, коронка)" 

И самое главное, ни одного аргумента по существу. Почему же это неправильно. Ну, там, христианских младенцев едят, ночью на мацу сало накладывают. Аргументов, кроме вышеперечисленных - никаких.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Честно говоря, мне не кажется таким уж принципиальным моментом - верны ли исторические хроники. Скорее всего (как все исторические хроники) они прилично политически ангажированы. Не убили бы Ландарму - все было бы по другому. Был бы Царь Освободитель.


Насчет Лангдармы слышал такую версию. Один бурятский лама сказал что читал в одной) книге что Лангдарма был тот царь который принес наибольшее благо Тибету, что Учение и так уже при Лангдарме пришло в упадок и он встряхнул эту ситуацию и дело пошло к тому что в Тибете после него произошел расцвет новый Дхармы. Также в исторических тибетских книгах пишут что старомонгольское письмо создал великий тибетский лама Гунга Жалсан. Но это не совсем верно, поскольку он только видоизменил уйгурское письмо уже бывшее в употреблении монголов и сделал его более удобным для монголов. Когда говорил об этом с тибетским ламой, он сказал что старомонгольское письмо создал тибетец. Как-будто до этого ничего не было. Я сказал что письмо уже было, и было лишь видоизменение и добавление, то есть улучшение. Но он сказал что ему известно что создал. Такое перетягивание одеяла на мой взгляд.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Я НЕ понимаю словосочетания "бонские терма", о чем уже писал Олегу. Они по каким, собственно, параметрам "бонские"? По терминологии? !


И по терминологии тоже. Есть терма где в основном бонская терминология, есть где буддийская и немного бонского, есть где 50/50. Существуют целые исследования про это. 
Бывало такое, что терма бонпо открывали буддийские тертоны, бывало наоборот, а про некоторых тертонов невозможно даже с определенностью сказать кто они буддисты или бонпо (пример Сангье Лингпа). Но бонские терма это в основном Новый Бон. В нем и Гуру Ринпоче почитают и передачи буддийские от буддийских учителей получают наряду с бонскими от учителей бонпо.

----------


## Legba

> Но бонские терма это в основном Новый Бон. В нем и Гуру Ринпоче почитают и передачи буддийские от буддийских учителей получают наряду с бонскими от учителей бонпо.


Я, к стыду своему, считал, что "Новый Бон"  (bon gsar ma) возник где-то веке в 15 ом. Кто их, в таком случае, скрывал-то, эти терма? Типа, заранее подготовились? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Лакшми (08.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я, к стыду своему, считал, что "Новый Бон"  (bon gsar ma) возник где-то веке в 15 ом. Кто их, в таком случае, скрывал-то, эти терма? Типа, заранее подготовились?


Терма вообще вещь интересная и весёлая. Есть некоторые тексты из сутр, на которые ссылаются как указатели на достоверность такого способа получения учения. А часть учений упадеши бона сокрыл Падмасамбхава. Сокрыл, чтобы они сохранились. И можно предположить, что изменений он туда не вносил.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я, к стыду своему, считал, что "Новый Бон"  (bon gsar ma) возник где-то веке в 15 ом. Кто их, в таком случае, скрывал-то, эти терма? Типа, заранее подготовились?


Ну уж так уж понятия-то подменять не стоит, вероятно. Если ЧННР вскрывает терма в 20-21-м веках, то кто эти терма скрывал?  :Smilie:  А то сейчас договоритесь, что линия ЧННР вообще новодел

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А то сейчас договоритесь, что линия ЧННР вообще новодел


Вроде уже договорились  :Smilie: 



> Таак. А на основе чего мы судим о наличии и непрерывности таковой линии? На основании слов Мастера. А почему мы ему верим? А потому что он Мастер. А почему он Мастер? А потому, что у него непрерывная линия передачи...

----------


## Legba

> Ну уж так уж понятия-то подменять не стоит, вероятно. Если ЧННР вскрывает терма в 20-21-м веках, то кто эти терма скрывал?  А то сейчас договоритесь, что линия ЧННР вообще новодел


Нет, речь не об этом. Терма можно открыть когда угодно, хоть в 30 ом веке. С точки зрения Нингма "закладывали" терма Гуру Ринпоче и Еше Цогьял, уж не знаю, что там бонцы считают.  :Smilie:  Так вот - каким образом "терма относятся к Новому Бону", если на предполагаемй момент "закладки" был только "черный бон" - и, по некоторым версиям, Юндрун Бон. Типа, когда положили - был "черный", а достали уже "белый"? :EEK!: 

А если Вы уж так хотите пальцы кидать - можете линию ЧННР проследить дальше Чанчуба Дордже ?  :Wink:  (Я то, кстати, могу).
А то все такие крутые стали, прям куда деваться...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А если Вы уж так хотите пальцы кидать - можете линию ЧННР проследить дальше Чанчуба Дордже ?  (Я то, кстати, могу).
> А то все такие крутые стали, прям куда деваться...


Ну уж куда уж нам сермяжным.  :Big Grin:  Нам бы все воттку на ганапудже жрать, а таких знаниев как у Вас у нас нету. Неучи мы.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вот небольшой сырой и неправленный кусочек текста о терма. 

	В сутре вопросов царя нагов сказано: "Неистощима великая сокровищница неразрушимых тел трёх Драгоценностей, неистощима великая сокровищница безграничного великого постижения Учения, неистощима великая сокровищница что удовлетворяет живых существ, неистощима великая сокровищница что равна небесному пространству, неистощима великая сокровищница, что представлена этими четырьмя". Так говориться о собственной природе или сущности сокровищниц-терма.
	В сутре глубокого сосредоточения на пребывающем явно Просветлённом сказано: "Это глубокое сосредоточение будет практиковать на протяжении четырех тысяч лет после моей совершенной нирваны. Будет распространяться. После этого уйдет под землю. Также последующие периодами [после достижения нирваны] по пятьсот лет [каждый Учение] будет приходить к завершению. Учение разрушится. Добродетель разрушится. Святое Учение будет отброшено. Живые существа устрашатся. Царства будут конфликтовать. Придет время низменного вида поведения. Придет время распространения неприемлемого поведения. Придет время низменного учения. Придет время распространения учения, что не является святым. Когда придет время исчезновения, ради обретения всего соответствующего сутрам живыми существа - будет зажжен корень добродетели. Будут действовать как Победоносные прошлого. Будут зарождять корень добродетели. Будет созревать корень добродетели. Возникнут немногие живые существа, что отмечены таким знаком. И ради таких живых существ силой Просветлённого это глубокое сосредоточение придет из глубин земли и придет на Джамбудвипу. Станет распространяться" и пр.
	Сказано также: "Позже я обрету [состояние] нирваны. Все телесные останки будут распространяться. Из-за этого будут придерживаться благого как просветления Будды. Даже положенные в светильник в виде записей, писания сутр будут храниться в руках нагов, у богов, горах, пещерах, ступах. Тогда из-за соответствующей практики-аскезы божества все разновидности [учений] в поздние времена будут извлекаться и снова проявляться. И снова будут придерживаться благого как этого просветления Будды. Всё будет осуществлятьсяв соответствии с намерениями". Таким образом местонахождения сокровищниц - амулеты,  учения сокровищниц, сосуды сокровищниц, ступы и прочее. Пребывая в руках богов и нагов сокровищницы охраняются. Появляясь в различных видах - демонстрируется сокровищница, что придерживается просветления и Будды. "В соответствии с намерениями" означает способ проявления ради блага существ. Соответствено они содержать всю духовную заслугу.
	В сутре глубокого сосредоточения сказано: "Незагрязненное величавые, положены сокровищницы Учения в деревья, горные камни и горы для бодхисаттв, жаждущих учения. Если же действуешь с томами учения на основании учения и дхарани, всё приходит в руки.". Так сказано про местонахождение сокровищниц, учения сокровищниц и необходимых лиц, что показываются как благие.
	Относительно полного совершенства помыслов сказано: "Даже если нет Просветлённого, Учение возникнет из небесного пространства, стены или деревьев". Так показывается на небесное пространство и прочее.
	Дополнительно во множестве известных и неизвестных сутр и тантр приводятся указания на достоверность, природу и необходимые перечисления. Что жекасается всего этого, то две из них известны в Тибете повсеместно. И на основании их и полагаясь на суть и несфабрикованность как чего-то нового - все учения трёх тел Учителя проявляются из устной передачи, передачи символом и передачи помыслов-ума. Поэтому все не отказываются от сокровищниц. Даже наставления могущественног омудреца в явленном теле, что является и обычным и высшим, проявляются как постепенно обретающие наставления. Вслед за этим приходят в различные места, где пребывают боги, наги в виде обычных собраний, что главным образом являлись Великой Колесницей и не проявляются [для других]. Писания тантр собираются Ваджрадхарой и небесными божествами-дакини и покоятся в обрирном месте в Уддияне таком как озеро Дханакоша и другие.
	Приближаясь к таким местам в поздние времена, учителя читтаматры получали от бодхисаттв Нирвирана-нишкамбина и других писания Великой Колесницы. Благородный Нагарджуна из страны нагов принес Стотысячник Праджня-парамиты и пр. Великие сиддхи Сараха, Хаягрива, Падмасамбхава, Луйипа, Чилупа и другие - последовательно приходя к обретению высших действительных достижений, приносили главным тантры Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Калачакра и другие. И поскольку они являлись только глубокими сокровищами, являются особенными для Индии и Тибета. И их следует постигать как обладающих единой сутью во всех вратах, что открываются для лиц поздних времен.
	Относительно необходимости сокрытия в сокровищницах в Дхармасамгити-сутре сказано: "Ананда! Чтобы Учение пребывало долгое время, записывай в книгу перечисление Дхарм. Если поднесешь как сокрытую сокровищницу, то обретешь полностью все десять. Какие десять? Благодаря обретению ока Просветлённого - сокровищницу видения высказываний; благодаря обретению слуха богов и людей - сокровищницу слушания Учения; благодаря обретению Сангхи невозвращающихся - сокровищницу видения Сангхи; благодаря обретению драгоценной благости - сокровищницу совершенного наслаждения где не постигается опустошение; обретешь полное совершенство в знакахи отметинах как сокровищницу телесной формы; благодаря служению людям - сокровищницу служения; благодаря обретению мудрости - сокровищницу памятования; благодаря отсечению споров с врагами - сокровищницу неустрашимости; благодаря помощи живым существам - сокровищницу духовной заслуги".
	В тексте терма владыки Учения Ратна Лингпы сказано: "Благодаря важности и легкости [в исполнении] для большинства тибетцев и сердечной любви к существам во времена упадка, сердце абсолютного уровня, что является наиболее глубоким, пребывает, будучи извлеченной из сокровищницы всех крайнойстей и средины. Осуществляй молитвы-благопожелания, чтобы повстречать сына, обладающего удачей. В будущие времена понимание станет обычным. Практикующие великие медитации и прочее будут обладать горделивостью, пристрастием к частностям. И даже споря о сокровищницах и являя гордыню, следуют посредством обычной сокровищницы к осуществлению Учения времен упадка. Поскольку глубокое совершенно и незагрязненно, то распространится до краев. Разнообразные наставления будут освобождать лиц. Поэтому следует обладать чистотой, осознавать действия и обладать [соответствующей] участью. Если будешь памятовать о смерти, то будешь практиковать учение сокровищниц. Те, кто за одну жизнь не обрел освобождения и пришли позже, все кто обладает веро в сокровищницы времени упадка - должны исполнять молитвы-пожелания чтобы увидеть лик учителя. Должны с радостью осуществлять медитацию благодаря благу от обладания соответствующей участью. Эти мои строфы есть редкая драгоценность, будучи драгоценными". Соовтетственно тому показывается бесконечное число высказываний и из других сокровищниц.

Примерно вот так. Так что с такой точки зрения терма прятал не только Падмасамбхава.

----------

Legba (09.09.2010), куру хунг (09.09.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Читаем " Синюю Летопись " и "Пема Катан ", не знаю есть ли на русском последний) , господа ! Там все исторически довольно логично описанно. 
Но если и она вызывает сомнения, то  все равно  не понятно ЗАЧЕМ скрещивать Бон и Буддизм, когда их Гуру Ринпоче  и многие другие пытаются веками разделить ? 
Зачем спорить, это же очевидно разные вещи ! И слава Богу ! Для каждого свой путь !
"А за двумя зайцами погонишься -от каждого по морде получишь ."
И то, что ЕСДЛ получает или передает бонские учения, говорит лишь о том, что он Человек заинтересованный в обмене информацией, обладающий широкими взглядами и великим состраданием. Но это не говорит, что ЕСДЛ последователь и практик бона. 
Между прочим, Библию перевели на тибетский язык уже давно, она свободно продается в Лхасе и Дерге, Ченгду и тд. Пройдут годы, и кто-нибудь найдет ее как терма, и будуть спорить на каком-нибудь цифровом межгалактическом уровне, кто был первый и белый-пушистый, буддизм или христианство  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Терма однозначно прятал  не только  Падмасамбхава, а и божества, но до рождения Будды - не было учения по имени буддизм в этом мире, поэтому прятать буддийские терма было бы сложно. Только если со времен Будды Кашьяпы.  Опять же  сам термин терма и тертом появился в тибетском буддизме впервые (т.е. с приходом Падмасамбхавы ) и либо стоит применять его в контексте узком, либо в общем контексте- тогда всюду сплошные терма  :Smilie:  То есть, получается, что если терма и были в Тибете и Ладакхе например, то точно не буддийские, а бонские или какие-то еще.
Не реформированный бон был в Тибете до Падмасамбхавы, и логично как-то, что последователи и учителя спрятали  оригинальные терма еще тогда... ну и опять как говорили большевики про известный тибетский овощь, красный снаружи-белый внутри  :Smilie:  Не верится, что такое возможно ! Legba верно заметил.
Если имеется ввиду терма ума, гонтер, так и пишите. Тут терма открывается посредством откровения мастера с божеством и возможно многое. Но опять же, мне не известны буддийско - бонские терма, а известны только буддийские (по причине серосьти личной). Если есть бонские терма, напишите пожалуйста все историю подробно -адреса, имена даты. Это не из ехидства, а интересно !

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Я, к стыду своему, считал, что "Новый Бон"  (bon gsar ma) возник где-то веке в 15 ом. Кто их, в таком случае, скрывал-то, эти терма? Типа, заранее подготовились?...Так вот - каким образом "терма относятся к Новому Бону", если на предполагаемй момент "закладки" был только "черный бон" - и, по некоторым версиям, Юндрун Бон. Типа, когда положили - был "черный", а достали уже "белый"?


Многие Терсар(ы) возникли еще позже, и что?
Заранее подготовились. Гуру Ринпоче и Ученики (тертоны). 

Так, не путайте пожалуйста понятия. "Черный бон" - это черный магизм, без таких понятий как бодхичитта, сострадание и т.п. Бодхичитта же и все сопутствующие учения есть и в Старом (Юндрун) Боне. 
Спрашивал у нингмапинского ламы. "Что такое "черный бон"? "Там нет бодхичитты".
Открываем тексты по Юндрун Бону и читаем. Бодхичитты там хватит на всех  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> ну и опять как говорили большевики про известный тибетский овощь, красный снаружи-белый внутри  Не верится, что такое возможно !


Открываем Учения Бон (книги или лекции Учителей), читаем и найдите мне хоть одно отличие кроме названий (и те часто повторяются).  :Smilie: 
Серьезно, почитайте хоть для общего развития.




> когда их Гуру Ринпоче и многие другие пытаются веками разделить ?


Вы в этом уверены? Есть другие источники, слова Гуру Ринпоче, разные значения слова "бон", есть политика и много чего еще. А самое главное есть смысл, одинаковый и там, и там.
+ Бон распространяли и имели связь с Боном многие тертоны (сердечные ученики Гуру Ринпоче) и другие буддийские Учителя. 
А разделение и сектантский подход всегда был и будет, к сожалению. Пока ум омрачен неведением и двойственностью.




> Высочайшее лекарство, что побеждает все недуги,
> Подходит одинаково ко всем болезням.
> Практика зарождения просветленного настроя
> Подходит в качестве противоядия от всех мешающих эмоций.
> Насколько велика разница между тем, как
> Завладеть простым металлом и купить золото,
> Настолько же велика разница и между практикой добродетели во благо себя
> И добродетелью с зарождением настроя во благо других.
> Пока не иссякнет океан,
> ...


P.S. Вот не хотел снова встревать в эти бесполезные и ненужные споры, но просто невозможно держаться в стороне...

----------

куру хунг (09.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Открываем Учения Бон (книги или лекции Учителей), читаем и найдите мне хоть одно отличие кроме названий (и те часто повторяются). 
> Серьезно, почитайте хоть для общего развития.


Все так и есть, никто не спорит.
И объяснение Дуджома Ринпоче, почему так вышло - выглядит вполне логичным.  :Cool:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Все так и есть, никто не спорит.
> И объяснение Дуджома Ринпоче, почему так вышло - выглядит вполне логичным.


А вариант, что Учения одни и те же (и исходят из одного источника - Кунту Зангпо), просто некоторым хочется наложить на них копирайт, выглядит еще логичнее  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все так и есть, никто не спорит.
> И объяснение Дуджома Ринпоче, почему так вышло - выглядит вполне логичным.


Даже не знаю. По мне так объяснения Джамгона Конгтрула выглядят не менее логичными, когда он говорит про наличие достаточно хороших учений Дзогчен в боне, которые не являются копией или "пародией" на буддизм. Так что есть разные мнения и не всё так однозначно.

----------

Аким Иваныч (09.09.2010), куру хунг (09.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если есть бонские терма, напишите пожалуйста все историю подробно -адреса, имена даты. Это не из ехидства, а интересно !


Например, судя по некоторым записям, тертёном в боне был Гуру Нонце (12 столетие). Также видел указания на таких тертёнов как Друтоб Нгодруб, Куса Менпа, Понпо Хлабум, Кьюнгпо Палде, Нгёдруб Гьялцхен...
а еще есть книга Bon Po Hidden Treasures.
Можно посмотреть и другие тексты. Но на русский переводить - увольте. Объем довольно большой.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (08.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если есть бонские терма, напишите пожалуйста все историю подробно -адреса, имена даты. Это не из ехидства, а интересно !


Скоро выйдет книга ЧННР, надеюсь, что там все будет

----------


## Legba

> А вариант, что Учения одни и те же (и исходят из одного источника - Кунту Зангпо), просто некоторым хочется наложить на них копирайт, выглядит еще логичнее


В рамках понятийного ряда Сананта Дхармы - безусловно, еще логичнее. Только про кашмирский шиваизм, Трику и Адвайту не забудьте. Они тоже от Самантабхадры. По крайней мере, некоторые так считают. :Wink: 
Со строго буддийской точки зрения - полная ерунда. Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпывается к приходу следующего.
С нерелигиозной точки зрения - аргумент про Самантабхадру совершенно неадекватен. Это примерно как апелировать к тому, что Библия истинна, поскольку является боговдохновенным текстом. Тоже, знаете ли, хрен поспоришь...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпывается к приходу следующего.


Может все-таки стоит относить это к колеснице Сутр?

----------


## Legba

> Может все-таки стоит относить это к колеснице Сутр?


Интересное предположение. Я никогда не встречал указаний на такую идею. Более того. Не все Будды, как известно, проповедуют что-либо *кроме* Сутр. (Дальше пойдет дискурс с точки зрения Сарма, и давайте не уходить в параллельные обсуждения). Будда Шакьямуни - скорее исключение из правил, предидущий Будда не давал учений тантры (и уж тем более - Дзогчена). Это одна проблема, связанная с Вашим предположением - если рассуждать, так сказать, совсем уж "по-тхераваддински" (да простит меня Топпер!). 
Но есть и другая проблема. Если почитать "Уттаратантрашастру" (см. главу "Барабан богов") становится ясно, что нет вообще такого явления как отдельная проповедь Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена. Не то, что Будда говорит - "так, сейчас все с низшими способностями резко вышли я буду за Дзогчен говорить". Дхарма-то одна и та же (более того, она звучит вообще *всегда*), просто не всегда есть предпосылки у семченов ее слышать. А когда есть - каждый уж воспринимает по способностям. Что, в таком случае, обозначает предидущий абзац, спросите Вы? По сути дела, на момент прихода Будды Майтрей не будет учеников, способных воспринять учения Тантры или Дзогчена. Не то, что Майтрея по каким-то причинам вдруг решил эти учения "зажать".  :Smilie: 
Таким образом, Ваше предположение представляется неверным. Существ с низкими способностями, в любом случае, больше, чем существ с высокими. Посему, если Дхарма в каком-то виде и существует - то это, в первую очередь, Сутра, а не Дзогчен или Тантра.
Впрочем, вопрос интересный - если Вы найдете места в текстах, опровергающие мое рассуждение - с удовольствием почитаю.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (09.09.2010), Ондрий (09.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Если почитать "Уттаратантрашастру" (см. главу "Барабан богов")...


 Можно ссылчоку на её текст ещё дать? поисковики пока не выдают ничего путного  :Frown:

----------


## Legba

> Можно ссылчоку на её текст ещё дать? поисковики пока не выдают ничего путного


Вы можете скачать этот текст с комментариями Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче тут:

http://www.siddharthasintent.org/pub...vataraDJKR.pdf

Только коренной текст - в формате дежавю:

http://lirs.ru/lib/uttara/The_Uttara...4,excerpt.djvu

Кажется, в сети где-то были еще комментарии Трангу Ринпоче на первые три главы, но ссылки под рукой нет, если вдруг найду - выложу.

----------

Aion (10.09.2010), Же Ка (09.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Посему, если Дхарма в каком-то виде и существует - то это, в первую очередь, Сутра, а не Дзогчен или Тантра.


Тантра и Дзогчен вообще по сути не касаются материального человеческого измерения. Так корректно ли говорить в их отношении "Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпывается к приходу следующего."? некоторые сутры Махаяны то не в человеческом измерении были даны изначально.



> Дхарма-то одна и та же (более того, она звучит вообще *всегда*), просто не всегда есть предпосылки у семченов ее слышать.


 А если она звучит всегда, то о каком вообще исчерпании может быть речь?

----------


## Лакшми

> Открываем Учения Бон (книги или лекции Учителей), читаем и найдите мне хоть одно отличие кроме названий (и те часто повторяются). 
> Серьезно, почитайте хоть для общего развития
> Вы в этом уверены? Есть другие источники, слова Гуру Ринпоче, разные значения слова "бон", есть политика и много чего еще. А самое главное есть смысл, одинаковый и там, и там.
> + Бон распространяли и имели связь с Боном многие тертоны (сердечные ученики Гуру Ринпоче) и другие буддийские Учителя. 
> А разделение и сектантский подход всегда был и будет, к сожалению. Пока ум омрачен неведением и двойственностью.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Вот не хотел снова встревать в эти бесполезные и ненужные споры, но просто невозможно держаться в стороне...


Если подходить таким образом, то вообщем-то все учения в мире похожи и об одном, только названия разные ! 

И совершенно не ясно КТО хотел соеденить бон и буддизм ? Прошу автора.
Исторически бон не хотел соединятся с буддизмом, и буддизм с боном тем более. И сами последователи бон говорят, что они не стремились к слиянию с буддизмом, когда пришел Падмасамбхава. Это мягко говоря.
Или кто-то скрывал правду об этом и появились новые источники ?
А самое главное о чем разговорт -то !
Есть бон и его последоватили и супер, никто не говорит, что это плохо и учение бон ужас нечеловеческий. Есть учение Будды, и последователи. 
Ну и здорово, каждый идет своей дорогой.
В Тибете целые регионы практикуют только бон, у них свои обычаи, культура, божества. В других районах практикуют буддизм. И все мирно соседствуют.
Ну почти  :Smilie:  мирно. Никто не пытается слиться. И в Индии кстати тоже.

----------

Legba (09.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Тантра и Дзогчен вообще по сути не касаются материального человеческого измерения. Так корректно ли говорить в их отношении "Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпывается к приходу следующего."? некоторые сутры Махаяны то не в человеческом измерении были даны изначально.


Я не понимаю, что означает "материальное человеческое измерение". Постарайтесь сформулировать это как-то по другому. Не в человеческом измерении - это где? Есть ведь несколько вариантов - среди нагов (как Праджняпарамита), среди демонов (как некоторые Тантры), среди дэвов (как некоторые учения Дзогчен). Или вообще в Чистых Землях - которые уже и не вполне Сансара. И потом - какая разница, что происходит в других мировых системах. Да - прямо сейчас какие-то из мировых систем горят огнем конца кальпы, а некоторые только возникли... Но у нас, в рамках континента Джамбудвипа, дела обстоят вполне определенным образом. Не вижу смысла обсуждать, как оно там на Альфе Центавра. Без нас они разберуться.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (10.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не понимаю, что означает "материальное человеческое измерение". Постарайтесь сформулировать это как-то по другому.


Нирманакая.



> Не в человеческом измерении - это где?...Не вижу смысла обсуждать,..


Смысл в том где и что исчерпывается. Пришел Шакьямуни дал Сутру, учение прожило столько-то исчерпалось и нет его, пришел другой. Проявился некто где-то как проявление Самбхогакаи, и первый это воспринял вообще кто-то из мира нагов, среди людей один способный умудрился получить это Учение и начал другим передавать, вот это каким образом привязать к ичерпанию Дхармы предыдущего Будды?

----------


## Лакшми

> Нирманакая.
> 
> Смысл в том где и что исчерпывается. Пришел Шакьямуни дал Сутру, учение прожило столько-то исчерпалось и нет его, пришел другой. Проявился некто где-то как проявление Самбхогакаи, и первый это воспринял вообще кто-то из мира нагов, среди людей один способный умудрился получить это Учение и начал другим передавать, вот это каким образом привязать к ичерпанию Дхармы предыдущего Будды?


Прямо как в сказке  :Smilie:   : Давным давно в тридевятом царстве, тридевятом государстве...
Хотелось бы конкретнее, без полунамеков.  Что и где исчерпывается ? Кто этот некто, куда и когда пришел, что за учение и тд ?
Если речь идет о буддизме, то в буддизме все довольно конкретно. Так и напишите конкретно о чем-ком идет речь.

----------


## Legba

То есть: 
"Тантра и Дзогчен вообще по сути не касаются Нирманакайи" ?  :EEK!: 
Стало только непонятнее, честно скажу. К примеру. Вот ННР - для Вас, как его ученика - Нирманакайя Будды. Его не касаются Тантра и Дзогчен?




> Проявился некто где-то как проявление Самбхогакаи, и первый это воспринял вообще кто-то из мира нагов, среди людей один способный умудрился получить это Учение и начал другим передавать, вот это каким образом привязать к ичерпанию Дхармы предыдущего Будды?


Все просто. В течении некоторого периода времени (считают по разному), начинающегося с появлением Полной Нирманакайи (Будды, совершающего 12 деяний) у семченов данной области вселенной есть способности воспринимать Учение - в том или ином объеме. В приведенном Вами примере - если бы "такой способный" был *один* ничего бы он никому не передал. Это была бы темная кальпа, а этот способный был бы Пратькабуддой. Так и бывает. Исчерпание как раз и происходит в тот момент, когда не остается живых существ, способных к восприятию Дхармы. По прошествии некого количества темных кальп - опять появляется Полная Нирманакайя - и пошло поехало. Механизм примерно такой.




> Перед тем, как возникла нынешняя кальпа, миллиард мировых систем  были наполнены водами, среди которых цвели тысячелепестковые лотосы. Боги мира Брахмы, расположенные к просветлению, прозрели это благодаря своему ясновидению и сочли знаком прихода в эту кальпу тысячи будд. Поэтому они назвали эту кальпу Благой . От времен пришествия будды по имени Кракуччханда  , когда человеческая жизнь длилась восемьдесят тысяч лет, и до прихода будды по имени Мопа Тае  , когда люди будут жить бессчетное количество лет, в этом мире Бодхгаю посетит тысяча будд, которые обретут полное просветление и будут вращать Колесо Дхармы . Следовательно, это светлая кальпа. После нее наступят шестьдесят кальп дикарей [когда будут жить существа] низшей расы, а за ними последует кальпа Больших Чисел, в которую явят себя десять тысяч будд. Затем наступят десять тысяч кальп господства низшей расы. Так будут чередоваться светлые и темные кальпы.
> Если родишься в темную кальпу, то даже не услышишь звука слов «Три Драгоценности». Кроме того, учение Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны будет встречаться очень редко.
> Великий Орген Ринпоче сказал:
> *Во время кальпы Кунко первого великого [цикла] кальп Будда Нончжунги Гялпо   сделал учение Тайной Мантры широко известным. Это учение также преобладает в нынешнее время — время Будды Шакьямуни. Через миллион кальп после нашей наступит кальпа Мэтог Копа. Тогда появится будда по имени Манджушри, такой же, как нынешний Будда, и тоже станет широко проповедовать Тайную Мантру. Только в этих трех кальпах будут жить живые существа, способные воспринять Тайную Мантру. Кроме этих трех кальп, Тайная Мантра не будет известна ни в какие другие времена, потому что не будет достойных живых существ.*
> Как он сказал, Будда Шакьямуни явился в этот мир во времена нашей, Благой кальпы, когда люди живут по сто лет, и потому эта кальпа — светлая.


"Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг"

----------

Dondhup (10.09.2010), Же Ка (09.09.2010), Лакшми (10.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То есть: 
> "Тантра и Дзогчен вообще по сути не касаются Нирманакайи" ? 
> Стало только непонятнее, честно скажу. К примеру. Вот ННР - для Вас, как его ученика - Нирманакайя Будды. Его не касаются Тантра и Дзогчен?


Слова пропускать только не надо, у меня было "по сути".





> ...
> Исчерпание как раз и происходит в тот момент, когда не остается живых существ, способных к восприятию Дхармы...
> "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг"


Да ну и каким образом тогда просуществовала устная линия передачи Дзогчен в Боне?

----------


## Legba

> Слова пропускать только не надо, у меня было "по сути".


У меня вроде тоже... В любом случае лучше объяснить, что Вы имеете ввиду.




> Да ну и каким образом тогда просуществовала устная линия передачи Дзогчен в Боне?


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Я, знаете ли, задаюсь тем же самым вопросом....

----------

Dondhup (10.09.2010), Лакшми (10.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У меня вроде тоже... В любом случае лучше объяснить, что Вы имеете ввиду.


Что объяснять то? Тантра - уровень Самбхогакаи, Дзогчен - Дхармакаи, и сама практика напрямую людских делишек не касается, в отличии от Сутры, где есть монашество, тексты и т.д. и т.п.




> Я, знаете ли, задаюсь тем же самым вопросом....


Один Учитель Дзогчен тоже задался и нашел ответ как-то.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Что-то это всё от мантр 21 Тары как-то совсем далеко ушло.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если подходить таким образом, то вообщем-то все учения в мире похожи и об одном, только названия разные !


Неужели? В христианстве/иудаизме/исламе/... есть понятия Прибежища, бодхичитты, кармы, взаимозависимости и пустоте, Трикайе и т.д.? В других религиях есть 4 БИ, 4 Печати, Учения о Природе Ума?




> И совершенно не ясно КТО хотел соеденить бон и буддизм ? Прошу автора.


Что значит "кто хотел соединить"? Зачем соединять то, что итак не имеет различий? Это все равно, что говорить "соединить Кагью и Гелуг или Ньингма и Сакья". Дхарма есть Дхарма. Но ведь были (да и сейчас есть) люди, которые считали и считают, что только одна школа истинна, а остальные являются искажениями. Вспомните как разрушали Кагьюпинские и Джонангпинские монастыри и ступы (факт!), как ламам отдельных линий запрещали перерождаться, да и вообще целые линии могли оказаться в опале. Так что тоже можно сказать "зачем скрещивать Кагью и Гелуг, если их веками пытались рассоединить"? Согласитесь, смешно  :Smilie:  Но в те времена многие монахи предпочитали смерть переходу, например, из Кагью в Гелуг или наоборот. 
Если существовало столько "полит. чернухи" среди "родственных" линий передачи, то, что говорить о не родственных линиях, таких как Че (Дхарма) и Бон.




> Исторически бон не хотел соединятся с буддизмом, и буддизм с боном тем более.


Не исторически. *Политически*. 
А политически и школа Гелуг будучи у руля в свое время ни с кем соединяться не хотела. То ли дело сейчас  :Smilie: 
Хотя и сейчас сектантов хватает, критикующих Е.С. Далай-ламу именно за внесектарный подход Римэ.

----------

Же Ка (09.09.2010), куру хунг (11.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Что объяснять то? Тантра - уровень Самбхогакаи, Дзогчен - Дхармакаи, и сама практика напрямую людских делишек не касается, в отличии от Сутры, где есть монашество, тексты и т.д. и т.п.


Интересно. Насколько я понимаю, в Тантре и Дзогчене также есть тексты, Обеты касающиеся поведения (причем касающиеся именно "людишек" - мнится мне у дэвов и нагов немного другие обеты). Ца-лунг и трул кор также исключительно "людские" делишки, строго завязанные на человеческое тело. Мне кажется, Вы немного упрощаете.




> Один Учитель Дзогчен тоже задался и нашел ответ как-то.


Мне не встречалось доказательных ответов на этот вопрос, только постулирование. Это так, потому что так, и все. Поскольку есть другие Учителя Дзогчен, придерживающиеся другого мнения (и оно-то, как раз, согласуется с коренными текстами, как минимум с Абхидхармакошей Васубандху), мне кажется, что можно, уж как минимум принимать ОБЕ точки зрения как возможные. Впрочем, буду рад, если Вы приведете мне цитату, именно объясняющую, как же так вышло.  :Smilie: 




> Неужели? В христианстве/иудаизме/исламе/... есть понятия Прибежища, бодхичитты, кармы, взаимозависимости и пустоте, Трикайе и т.д.? В других религиях есть 4 БИ, 4 Печати, Учения о Природе Ума?


При определенной ловкости можно отыскать - в других терминах, разумеется. Например "Книга Экклесиаста" вполне себе содержит четыре печати, разве нет? :Wink: 
Но я не зря поминал Вам индийские философские школы - там уж есть и терминологические совпадения в полный рост, и божества теже самые, и карма и шунья и Природа Ума. Как Вы любите говорить - почитайте для общего развития... Хоть Свами Лакшманджу, что ли.  :Wink:  Так что коли встали на позицию "все едино, все ништяк" - не соскакивайте с нее так легко. И бодхисаттва Иисус
сей же час благославит Вас, а после смерти будете пировать в Вальгалле с гуриями. :Kiss:

----------

Dondhup (10.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Так что коли встали на позицию "все едино, все ништяк" - не соскакивайте с нее так легко. И бодхисаттва Иисус
> сей же час благославит Вас, а после смерти будете пировать в Вальгалле с гуриями.


Отличная шутка =) Однако, поведана ровно на половину. Вы забыли, что если видеть в этом что-то "нечистое" то, из-за такого рода "тонких" омрачений, вплоне возможно так оно и случится, т.е. всё там же с теми же гуриями будете пировать в качестве диссерта =)

----------


## Лакшми

> Неужели? В христианстве/иудаизме/исламе/... есть понятия Прибежища, бодхичитты, кармы, взаимозависимости и пустоте, Трикайе и т.д.? В других религиях есть 4 БИ, 4 Печати, Учения о Природе Ума?
> 
> * -* Об этом уже все сказал *Legba.*Дополнить можно лишь тем,что 
> Индуиз многим похож с буддизмом, словами, филосовскими понятиями,местами возьникновения и многим-многим, но вы не ратуете за то, что бы соединить буддизм с индуизмом ?! Почему же ? 
> И кстати буддисты не претендуюти на сокровища индуизма, а могли бы тоже говорить,  Что учение о карме и многие другие схожие учения индуизма и буддизма, это все стырые буддийские терма, а индуистские тертоны их потом открыли. 
> ЕСДЛ наравне с боном отзывается о всех мировых религиях. Раз так, то все едино и бон и христианство, это одно и тоже  Зачем мы разделяем бон и христианство ?
> 
> 
> Что значит "кто хотел соединить"? Зачем соединять то, что итак не имеет различий? Это все равно, что говорить "соединить Кагью и Гелуг или Ньингма и Сакья". Дхарма есть Дхарма. Но ведь были (да и сейчас есть) люди, которые считали и считают, что только одна школа истинна, а остальные являются искажениями. Вспомните как разрушали Кагьюпинские и Джонангпинские монастыри и ступы (факт!), как ламам отдельных линий запрещали перерождаться, да и вообще целые линии могли оказаться в опале. Так что тоже можно сказать "зачем скрещивать Кагью и Гелуг, если их веками пытались рассоединить"? Согласитесь, смешно  Но в те времена многие монахи предпочитали смерть переходу, например, из Кагью в Гелуг или наоборот. 
> ...


*  -*  ЕСДЛ критикуют совсем не за это, а в связи с китайским вопросом. 
У руля школа Гелуг была только в центральном Тибете, а в других регионах сильного влияния не имела. Тибет до прихода китайцев, был по большей часьти феодальным государством, но при государственной власьти Далай-Лам. Такой пародоксальный строй ! 
И политические разборки имели место относительно конкретных людей и отдельных монастырей, а не глобально или межконфессионально.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Как же все-таки всеобъемлюща тема о мантрах 21 Тары  :Big Grin:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *  -*  ЕСДЛ критикуют совсем не за это, а в связи с китайским вопросом. 
> У руля школа Гелуг была только в центральном Тибете, а в других регионах сильного влияния не имела. Тибет до прихода китайцев, был по большей часьти феодальным государством, но при государственной власьти Далай-Лам. Такой пародоксальный строй ! 
> И политические разборки имели место относительно конкретных людей и отдельных монастырей, а не глобально или межконфессионально.


Вы и правы и не правы. Почитайте тексты по истории. И не из одного источника. Увидите как было весело. Взять хотя бы то, что по слухам школа Джонанг выжила например из-за того факта, что часть монастырей были на территории Китая. Чернухи хватало с лихвой. И не только при грызне бон-буддизм, благо здесь были в основном политические разборки, да и то - не на всех уровнях (про бонского ученика Падмасамбхавы уже говорил).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как же все-таки всеобъемлюща тема о мантрах 21 Тары


Тема оказалась весьма интересной  :Smilie: 
И затронула как обычно много вторичных моментов. Таковы "слезы Авалокитешвары"  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Интересно. Насколько я понимаю, в Тантре и Дзогчене также есть тексты,


Без живого Учителя пользы нуль от этих текстов.



> Мне кажется, Вы немного упрощаете.


Это кажется... речь про то, что передача и практика Учения возможна без внешних признаков, а не что только так и бывает.



> Поскольку есть другие Учителя Дзогчен, придерживающиеся другого мнения..


А эти Учителя получали эти Учения и сравнивали с тем, что в Буддийской линии?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> При определенной ловкости можно отыскать - в других терминах, разумеется. Например "Книга Экклесиаста" вполне себе содержит четыре печати, разве нет?
> Но я не зря поминал Вам индийские философские школы - там уж есть и терминологические совпадения в полный рост, и божества теже самые, и карма и шунья и Природа Ума. Как Вы любите говорить - почитайте для общего развития... Хоть Свами Лакшманджу, что ли.  Так что коли встали на позицию "все едино, все ништяк" - не соскакивайте с нее так легко. И бодхисаттва Иисус
> сей же час благославит Вас, а после смерти будете пировать в Вальгалле с гуриями.


Не передергивайте. Я не говорил о том, что "все едино". 
Я не слышал о том, чтобы буддийские Учителя давали Учения, Посвящения и передачи индуистам или иудеям. А вот бонским ламам давали и дают. Так что некоторые бонские ламы (придерживающиеся Римэ) являются держателями как Учений Бон, так и Дхармы. Об этом уже много писалось и ссылки, и цитаты приводились. Что скажете на это?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Как же все-таки всеобъемлюща тема о мантрах 21 Тары


По мне так это бессилие администрации.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По мне так это бессилие администрации.


Да тема бона все равно будет вылезать. Пока все не успокоятся. И те, кто видит поклонение демонических сил в боне (толком не зная истории и учений бон), и те кто следует спокойно и бону и буддизму. И те кто следуют бону (в различных вариациях). Первым надо поучиться терпению и непредвзятому подходу.  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Как же все-таки всеобъемлюща тема о мантрах 21 Тары


Дык, безграничное сострадание для омрачённого ума подобно красной тряпке для быка  :Mad:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Исторически бон не хотел соединятся с буддизмом, и буддизм с боном тем более. И сами последователи бон говорят, что они не стремились к слиянию с буддизмом, когда пришел Падмасамбхава. Это мягко говоря.


Небольшая цитата о недостоверности таких выдумок (о том, что бонцы не хотели практиковать буддизм и буддисты не признавали бонпо). Заодно здесь указывается и на некоторые имена тертёнов в том числе и бона. Это некоторые цитаты из текста Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае. Пока привожу цитаты про двух учеников.


	Шюбу Палгьи Сенге.
	Хотя и относится единственно к роду Чхёгьял, *известен под бонским именем Шюбу, поскольку был сведущ в друнг, деу и бон. Являлся главным министром прошлого царя*. Также известен как Шюбу Тхридринг Кхангцен. *Был одним из посланников, приглашавших Учителя*. Служа учителю Падме, стал сведущ в переводах. Перевел множество учений Старой традиции и наставления по [методам] Мамо, Ямантаки и Килаи. Является одним из восьми великих тибетских наставников. Обрел достижения на основании Ваджракилаи и Мамо.

	Дренпа Намкха. Хотя первично был великим шаманом бон, позже стал служить Учителю. Известен как переводчик. Посредством магических проявлений призвал мудрой скорпиона грифов и яков с севера. *Даровал Учителю множество устных наставлений бон. Учитель спрятал их в терма.* Позже сокровищницы были увидены и появились как различные устные наставления. От Учителя получил обеты. И поскольку носил красную шапку, то стал известен как красноголовый учитель. *Поэтому некоторые пишут, что не было необходимости в упоминании обладающего красной шапкой.* *Позже он рождался как тертён бонпо Бах Цхал и другие. Также как держатель ведения Тхринле Лхюндруб (Нубчхен), Дрена Зунги Намтхрул. Среди бона он появлялся как Гьерми Ньио и много других*.

Выделенное "Поэтому..." показывает на мнение тибетцев, которые скорее всего пытались отстраниться в угоду традиции от того "что ее не украшает".


Или вот еще (если смотреть по тексту дальше).
Тертён Сумцхог. Насколько понял, тексты сейчас исчезли.  Однако он был известен тем, что не только находил терма буддизма, но и составил разъяснения пяти разделов текстов бонских терма.

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.09.2010), куру хунг (11.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (10.09.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да тема бона все равно будет вылезать. Пока все не успокоятся. И те, кто видит поклонение демонических сил в боне (толком не зная истории и учений бон), и те кто следует спокойно и бону и буддизму. И те кто следуют бону (в различных вариациях). Первым надо поучиться терпению и непредвзятому подходу.


Ещё есть те, кто не видит поклонения демоническим силам в боне, но при этом спокойно следует буддизму  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ещё есть те, кто не видит поклонения демоническим силам в боне, но при этом спокойно следует буддизму


Перечислять можно много разных композиций. Пока просматриваю текст с жизнеописаниям и тертёнов. может еще какие имена найду  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Только что отыскал красивую фразу в тексте. Как раз по сути.
Суть не скрывается пристрастиями, ложными помыслами или отсутствием смысла, пребывая в обширной энергии доверия, видения что очищает догматы, и обретения учения о двух видах драгоценной бидхичитты. Из-эа этот *ученикам, что не пресекли пристрастия*, следует отойти от перечислений [приводящих к спорам] таких, как повсеместно известные  держатели учений Сакья, Кагью, Ньингма, Гелуг, а также таких названий как геше, бесполезность учения, практика уединении вкупе с держателями традиции Юнгдрунг Бон.

Надеюсь суть передана.

----------

Legba (10.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (10.09.2010), Марина В (10.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Не передергивайте. Я не говорил о том, что "все едино". 
> *Я не слышал о том, чтобы буддийские Учителя давали Учения, Посвящения и передачи индуистам или иудеям.* А вот бонским ламам давали и дают. Так что некоторые бонские ламы (придерживающиеся Римэ) являются держателями как Учений Бон, так и Дхармы. Об этом уже много писалось и ссылки, и цитаты приводились. Что скажете на это?


Так прямо и не слышали?  :Smilie: 
Ну да с иудеями заминочка вышла - далековато, знаете ли. 
А вот насчет индуистов - явно Вы погорячились, все Вы прекрасно слышали.
Про Сараху, который днем практиковал Индуизм, а ночью - Буддизм. Про Матсиендранатху, почитаемого как Буддистами, так и Индуистами (который, на минуточку, получил Учение от Шивы - причем это информация из *буддийского* намтара). В гималайском регионе весьма распространено мнение, что Гуру Ринпоче и Горакшанатха - одно и тоже лицо (иконография, кстати, весьма схожа). А уж если хотите историй про совсем жесткий "культурный обмен", почитайте намтар Кришнаачарьи. Там буддийские и индуистские йогины не только делятся методиками (именно от индуистского йогина Кришнаачарьей была получена и инкорпорирована в буддизм практика шава-садханы), но и различными веществами ("специальная мазь, с помощью которой можно видеть другие миры") меняются. :Cool: 
Так что слив не засчитан.  :Smilie: 
Про сиддхов - мусульман, почитаемых также буддистами и индуистами, я лучше не буду тут рассказывать - заклюют. :Cry:

----------

Же Ка (10.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про сиддхов - мусульман, почитаемых также буддистами и индуистами, я лучше не буду тут рассказывать - заклюют.


Речь о суфьях?

----------


## Legba

> Речь о суфьях?


Насколько они были именно суфьями, мне судить сложно...
Например, про "Махасиддху Джабира" говорится, что он был алхимиком (что бы это ни значило). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Для интересующихся: http://zalil.ru/29659368

----------

Же Ка (10.09.2010), Лакшми (10.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Юй Кан (10.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

А всё начиналось так просто и приятно - с 21 Тары.
Вот и до суфиев дошли... интересно до кого дальше  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько они были именно суфьями, мне судить сложно...
> Например, про "Махасиддху Джабира" говорится, что он был алхимиком (что бы это ни значило).


Прямо из текста следует, что речь, скорее всего, идёт о суфье/суфьях:



> [...] Discussing Jabir involves us in an appraisal of Buddhist, Nathist and Muslim (i.e., Sufic) esoteric practices.
> [...]
> A later result of this would seem to be a certain Manikanatha, born in Nagarkot, practicing alchemy as a Sufi who came to be known to the Tibetans as a Vajrayanist named Jabir.[...]


Именно суфьи образуют мистическую ветвь мусульманства, на каком пути и достигаются высокие сиддхи и т.д.
"Магами" : ) они, в общем -- по меньшей в те времена -- были, глубоко, в массе своей (хотя их всегда было немного : ) равнодушными к поискам "внешнего счастья", что как раз и могло сближать их с тантрийскими йогинами...

Ну, а общие представления о суфийской алхимии можно составить благодаря даже Рунету.

Сорь за оффтоп всем пострадавшим. : )

----------

Legba (10.09.2010), Марина В (10.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Так прямо и не слышали? 
> Ну да с иудеями заминочка вышла - далековато, знаете ли. 
> А вот насчет индуистов - явно Вы погорячились, все Вы прекрасно слышали.
> Про Сараху, который днем практиковал Индуизм, а ночью - Буддизм. Про Матсиендранатху, почитаемого как Буддистами, так и Индуистами (который, на минуточку, получил Учение от Шивы - причем это информация из *буддийского* намтара). В гималайском регионе весьма распространено мнение, что Гуру Ринпоче и Горакшанатха - одно и тоже лицо (иконография, кстати, весьма схожа). А уж если хотите историй про совсем жесткий "культурный обмен", почитайте намтар Кришнаачарьи. Там буддийские и индуистские йогины не только делятся методиками (именно от индуистского йогина Кришнаачарьей была получена и инкорпорирована в буддизм практика шава-садханы), но и различными веществами ("специальная мазь, с помощью которой можно видеть другие миры") меняются.
> Так что слив не засчитан. 
> Про сиддхов - мусульман, почитаемых также буддистами и индуистами, я лучше не буду тут рассказывать - заклюют.


Опять передергиваете  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Я говорил не о махасиддхах и их временах, когда в одном котле варилось множество разных традиций и практиков, и подчас вообще трудно было понять кто есть кто, а о времени настоящем. Выше я приводил фото, где Е.С. Далай-лама дарует Учение для бонпо в бонском монастыре. У Вас есть фото, где Его Святейшество дает Учения Дхармы для индуистов в храме Кришны, а ученики индуисты сидят и внимают словам Учения???
 :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> У Вас есть фото, где Его Святейшество дает Учения Дхармы для индуистов в храме Кришны, а ученики индуисты сидят и внимают словам Учения???


Есть. Но, наверное, Вам они тоже почему-нибудь не подойдут - можете даже не утруждать себя объяснениями, почему. Конечно же Вы правы, а я подонок и постоянно передергиваю.  :Smilie: 
Для интересующихся - ЕСДЛ участвует в Ганга Пудже в Варанаси, Участвует в *индуистской* пудже в Дарамсале, на Кумбха Меле в Харидваре, таскает за бороду Свами Рам Дева.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (11.09.2010), Tong Po (12.09.2010), Vidyadhara (11.09.2010), Же Ка (11.09.2010), Ладугин (20.03.2012), Лакшми (11.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (11.09.2010), Чиффа (11.09.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Не передергивайте. Я не говорил о том, что "все едино". 
> Я не слышал о том, чтобы буддийские Учителя давали Учения, Посвящения и передачи индуистам или иудеям. А вот бонским ламам давали и дают. Так что некоторые бонские ламы (придерживающиеся Римэ) являются держателями как Учений Бон, так и Дхармы. Об этом уже много писалось и ссылки, и цитаты приводились. Что скажете на это?


Учителя не приезджают прямо-таки в бонские монастыри и дают учения, а бонские монастыри и учителя просят передать  им буддийское Учение. И когда буддийскоу Учение просят передать индуисты или христиане, или возможно даже иудеи  :Wink:  им тоже их передают.
Все буддийские Лама ратуют за то, что бы  Буддийское Учение распростронялось. И с большим уважением относются к другим религиям. 
Но никто из них не говорит, что бон, индуизм, и тд, это тоже самое, что и буддизм, и никто из них не придлагает принять прибежище в бонских или христианских божествах. А только в трех будийских Драгоценностях.Также как и некоторые из учеников Падмасамбхавы были бонпо, потом изучив учение будды, поучаствовав в диспутах или увидев сиддхи Падмасамбхавы и приняли буддизм. 
Это не говорит, что бон лучше буддизма, а говорит, что они доверились Трем Драгоценностям и стали буддистами, сделали свой личный выбор. А многих слудуют учению бон, и другим учениям, это тоже их личный выбор.

----------

Legba (11.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Конечно же Вы правы, а я подонок и постоянно передергиваю.


Зачем Вы так? Я к Вам отношусь хорошо и дружелюбно  :Smilie: 

P.S. то есть индуизм Вы любите, а Бон нет?  :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Учителя не приезджают прямо-таки в бонские монастыри и дают учения, а бонские монастыри и учителя просят передать  им буддийское Учение. И когда буддийскоу Учение просят передать индуисты или христиане, или возможно даже иудеи  им тоже их передают.
> Все буддийские Лама ратуют за то, что бы  Буддийское Учение распростронялось. И с большим уважением относются к другим религиям. 
> Но никто из них не говорит, что бон, индуизм, и тд, это тоже самое, что и буддизм, и никто из них не придлагает принять прибежище в бонских или христианских божествах. А только в трех будийских Драгоценностях.Также как и некоторые из учеников Падмасамбхавы были бонпо, потом изучив учение будды, поучаствовав в диспутах или увидев сиддхи Падмасамбхавы и приняли буддизм. 
> Это не говорит, что бон лучше буддизма, а говорит, что они доверились Трем Драгоценностям и стали буддистами, сделали свой личный выбор. А многих слудуют учению бон, и другим учениям, это тоже их личный выбор.


1. Кто здесь хоть раз говорил, что бон лучше буддизма? :EEK!: 
2. Здесь выше уже говорилось, что были буддийские тертоны, открывавшие бонские терма, и бонские тертоны, открывавшие буддийские терма. (Вы почему-то упорно игнорируете это)
Не кажется ли Вам, что если Гуру Ринпоче прятал Учения Бон как терма, а некоторые Его Сердечные Ученики (тертоны) в подходящее время открывали их, то значит Гуру относился к Бону не просто как к одному из многих еретических учений???

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но никто из них не говорит, что бон, индуизм, и тд, это тоже самое, что и буддизм, и никто из них не придлагает принять прибежище в бонских или христианских божествах. А только в трех будийских Драгоценностях.Также как и некоторые из учеников Падмасамбхавы были бонпо, потом изучив учение будды, поучаствовав в диспутах или увидев сиддхи Падмасамбхавы и приняли буддизм.


Посмотрите цитаты, который были приведены выше. Там не было слов про сиддхи. Вдобавок один из посланников, что направлялся за Падмасамбхавой, был министром и последователем бона, но нигде не говориться, что он изучал буддизм до того. Не додумывайте то, чего нет.
Есть история и про то как один из правителей Тибета спросил одного из учеников Падмасамбхавы - а действует ли учение. Только после демонстрации способностей (когда царь испугался, что отмечает отнюдь не мирную активность) царь сказал - хорошо. Пусть распространяется.




> Это не говорит, что бон лучше буддизма, а говорит, что они доверились Трем Драгоценностям и стали буддистами, сделали свой личный выбор. А многих слудуют учению бон, и другим учениям, это тоже их личный выбор.


старый спор о терминологии.  Вы можете придерживаться слов, а не сути. Тогда и практика в буддизме в конце для вас станет препятствием. Если будете придерживаться сути, а не слов, то может когда-нибудь сможете понять что бон на уровне дзогчен говорит о том же, используя другую терминологию. Но с боном вы знакомы похоже слабо. Не лучше чем Дёндхуб. Печально.

----------

Же Ка (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Кто здесь хоть раз говорил, что бон лучше буддизма?
> 2. Здесь выше уже говорилось, что были буддийские тертоны, открывавшие бонские терма, и бонские тертоны, открывавшие буддийские терма. (Вы почему-то упорно игнорируете это)
> Не кажется ли Вам, что если Гуру Ринпоче прятал Учения Бон как терма, а некоторые Его Сердечные Ученики (тертоны) в подходящее время открывали их, то значит Гуру относился к Бону не просто как к одному из многих еретических учений???


Намгьял. Лакшми с удивительным постоянством не читает всех цитат и сообщений. Чего вы хотите? Для того чтобы что-то понять, надо много работать, а не только бегать по вангам, получать лунги  и метаться по тусовкам. Чуть не забыл про то, что необходим еще и открытый и ясный ум.  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (11.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> P.S. то есть индуизм Вы любите, а Бон нет?


Я всех люблю. Я просто за последовательность позиции. Если мы за широту взглядов - берем Бон - но *и* индуизм. А там уже и Валгалла на горизонте.  
А если за фанатизм и сектантство - придется отказать себе в гуриях.  :Smilie: 

По поводу бонских терма, спрятанных Падмасамбхавой - посмотрел у Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче. Его позиция (и позиция Дуджома Ринпоче, там была на него ссылка) - примерно следующая (излагаю своим языком, ибо перенабирать сейчас недосуг). Гуру Ринпоче сказал: "Боги и демоны страны снегов довольны Боном". В том смысле, что Бон содержит методы подношений и прочего взаимодействия, актуальные на местности. И такие учения предполагал сохранить. Вполне логично звучит. Составил ведь тут недавно один тибетский Учитель по просьбе российского ученика садхану-подношение Архангелам. "На районе" надо договариваться, иначе никак.  :Cool:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Caddy

http://www.rapidshare.ru/1627340
Всего 2 минуты (2 Mb)  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По поводу бонских терма, спрятанных Падмасамбхавой - посмотрел у Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче. Его позиция (и позиция Дуджома Ринпоче, там была на него ссылка) - примерно следующая (излагаю своим языком, ибо перенабирать сейчас недосуг). Гуру Ринпоче сказал: "Боги и демоны страны снегов довольны Боном". В том смысле, что Бон содержит методы подношений и прочего взаимодействия, актуальные на местности. И такие учения предполагал сохранить. Вполне логично звучит. Составил ведь тут недавно один тибетский Учитель по просьбе российского ученика садхану-подношение Архангелам. "На районе" надо договариваться, иначе никак.


Легба.
В отношении того, что Падмасамбхава предполагал сохранить, а что нет - мнения есть разные. Вы указали на один тип учений, которые связаны с подношениями духам и прочим существам, обитающим в тех местностях. Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае  говорил про другие учения которые сохранялись в виде терма, которые кстати были не только явлением свойственным Тибету (были тертёны и из Индии тоже). В частности Джамгон Конгтрул упоминал учения раздела упадеша, которые по сути могли не отличаться от учений ати-йоги, свойственных буддизму. Это разные вещи. тем боле что взаимодействие с богами и демонами местности связано с обыденной жизнедеятельностью очень сильно. А учения дзогчен направлены немного на другое.

----------

Же Ка (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В том смысле, что Бон содержит методы подношений и прочего взаимодействия, актуальные на местности. И такие учения предполагал сохранить. Вполне логично звучит.


Это все домыслы. Так можно договориться, что все терма, которые находили или находят в Тибете, предназначены исключительно для Тибета  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Это все домыслы. Так можно договориться, что все терма, которые находили или находят в Тибете, предназначены исключительно для Тибета


Договориться можно до многого. А по поводу домыслов - Вы это Тулку Тондупу Ринпоче скажите. Он, очевидно, не в курсе, что в далекой стране Урусу в вопросе разобрались куда лучше, чем он  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Господа. Могут быть, как Вы заметили, несколько разные точки зрения на вопрос. Мне кажется, имеет смысл делится информацией - цитатами, именами и т.п. - вместо того, чтобы в 1001 раз озвучивать собственное мнение. Наше с вами мнение, мне кажется не имеет большого веса ( ни в научном мире, ни в Дхармовом) - а посему интерес представляет весьма небольшой. Пока что только Олег преуспел в информативности сообщений, за что ему спасибо.

----------

Лакшми (12.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Договориться можно до многого. А по поводу домыслов - Вы это Тулку Тондупу Ринпоче скажите. Он, очевидно, не в курсе, что в далекой стране Урусу в вопросе разобрались куда лучше, чем он


Пожалуйста, цитирую Тулку Тондуба Ринпоче:

"При проверке того, является ли текст буддийским, важнее всего выявить самую суть смысла, а не опираться на слова, предположения и домыслы. Чтобы доказать подлинность текстов буддизма Махаяны как чистых учений и чтобы следовать этим учениям, необходимо руководствоваться четырьмя следующими аспектами, а не поступать наоборот:
*1. Опираться на смысл, а не на слова.
2. Опираться на учение, а не на человека.
3. Опираться на точный смысл, а не на толкование.
4. Опираться на мудрость, а не на сознание.*

Существование бонских ритуалов в текстах тер, а также тертонов, которые передавали как бонские учения, так и буддийские, лишь показывает, насколько открыты буддисты и как замечательны их искусные средства в деле передачи учений и превращения в приемы буддийской практики всех пригодных аспектов как мирской, так и духовной практики, существующей в других религиях. *Если использовать их правильно, можно достичь просветления, если же неверно понимать или использовать даже так называемые чистые буддийские учения, то пользы от них будет мало*".

----------

Же Ка (14.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Лакшми

> Посмотрите цитаты, который были приведены выше. Там не было слов про сиддхи. Вдобавок один из посланников, что направлялся за Падмасамбхавой, был министром и последователем бона, но нигде не говориться, что он изучал буддизм до того. Не додумывайте то, чего нет.
> Есть история и про то как один из правителей Тибета спросил одного из учеников Падмасамбхавы - а действует ли учение. Только после демонстрации способностей (когда царь испугался, что отмечает отнюдь не мирную активность) царь сказал - хорошо. Пусть распространяется.
> 
> 
> Говорится, что ПОСЛЕ прихода Падмасамбхавы в Тибет многие последователи бон стали буддистами. Падмасамбхава распространял в Тибете буддизм при помощи разных методов. Я специально не указываю каких, что бы не расстраивать никого. 
> 
> 
> 
> старый спор о терминологии.  Вы можете придерживаться слов, а не сути. Тогда и практика в буддизме в конце для вас станет препятствием. Если будете придерживаться сути, а не слов, то может когда-нибудь сможете понять что бон на уровне дзогчен говорит о том же, используя другую терминологию. Но с боном вы знакомы похоже слабо. Не лучше чем Дёндхуб. Печально.


Это ВАШ личный спор о терменологии, бонцы и буддисты, и индуисты давно не ведут публичных диспутов об этой терменологии. Диспуты уже были м все определились, что бон  - это бон, буддизм-буддизм, индуизм и тд.
 По сути все религии призывающие к миру во всем мире  :Kiss:  похожи и замечательны. 
На односительном уровне бон и буддизм разные религии, на абсолютном возможно одинаковые. Я не имею реализации и на абсолютном уровне и судить об этом не могу. Возможно Вы уже достигли уровня Падмасамбхавы и утверждаете обратное  :Cool:  Как говориться флаг Вам в руки !
Ни Будда Шакьямуни, ни Падмасамбхава, не говорили, что бон и буддизм одно и тоже, и что Три Драгоценности это лишь условность и терменология. Не было и предсказаний относительно слияния бона и буддизма в будующем.

Вообще не понятно ЗАЧЕМ пришел Падмасамбхава в Тибет и принес Учение, если там оно уже было ???

----------


## Лакшми

> Намгьял. Лакшми с удивительным постоянством не читает всех цитат и сообщений. Чего вы хотите? Для того чтобы что-то понять, надо много работать, а не только бегать по вангам, получать лунги  и метаться по тусовкам. Чуть не забыл про то, что необходим еще и открытый и ясный ум.


Низшее рождение(тиб.Кева менпа сокрщ.Кемен, означает также слова жена и женщина в тиб.яз.), что поделаешь  :Cry:  
Про тусовки особенно понравилось, что бы это имелось ввиду ? Попрошу исторических фактов ! 

Цитаты и сообщения я читаю.  Но это общие цитаты и сообщения.
Никто не назвал последовательно, имя и биографию тертона, и  название терма которые были открыты. Типа буддийский тертон такой-то, из  местности такой-то, родился там-то, открыл бонское терма такое-то, спрятаное таким-то и там-то. Наверняка у тертона были и комментарии к такому терма, и история, как терма открывалось.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще не понятно ЗАЧЕМ пришел Падмасамбхава в Тибет и принес Учение, если там оно уже было ???


Вы когда-нибудь слышали такое слово - политика?

----------


## Лакшми

> Вы когда-нибудь слышали такое слово - политика?


Прошу подробнее рассказать мне о политике, особенно в контексте прихода Падмасамбхавы в Тибет  и расспространеия буддизма в Тибете, где по вашему утверждению, уже было учение эдентичное буддизму.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Низшее рождение(тиб.Кева менпа сокрщ.Кемен, означает также слова жена и женщина в тиб.яз.), что поделаешь  
> Про тусовки особенно понравилось, что бы это имелось ввиду ? Попрошу исторических фактов !


Маленькая поправка - не кева менпа, а кье ва менпа или кьемен. Кстати принижать свои способности из-за такого названия определенно не стоит. Относительно тусовок - это может быть сказано не лично вам, так что как личное не воспринимайте. просто частенько вижу как в центрах появляетcz много тусующихся личностей, которые приходят на ванг, чтобы получит острые ощущения. Таких кадров и здесь на БФ хватает.




> Цитаты и сообщения я читаю.  Но это общие цитаты и сообщения.
> Никто не назвал последовательно, имя и биографию тертона, и  название терма которые были открыты. Типа буддийский тертон такой-то, из  местности такой-то, родился там-то, открыл бонское терма такое-то, спрятаное таким-то и там-то. Наверняка у тертона были и комментарии к такому терма, и история, как терма открывалось.


Эт овсё можно отыскать. ссылки на литературу вам приводил. можете сами поискать. Много текстов есть даже на аглицком. Поищите в сети. материалов много.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прошу подробнее рассказать мне о политике, особенно в контексте прихода Падмасамбхавы в Тибет  и расспространеия буддизма в Тибете, где по вашему утверждению, уже было учение эдентичное буддизму.


Почитайте. поищите в сети. материалов хватает. И про то как буддисты в Тибете приукрашивали события. И про то как возникали противостояния школ. Как некоторые большие учителя кончали жизнь самоубийством, причем не исходя из бжс.

А относительно учения идентичного буддизму, я говорил про учения дзогчен. У Джамгона по этому поводу также есть высказывание, где говориться про Тапихрицу как лицо равное по реализации Падмасамбхаве.

----------


## Legba

> Пожалуйста, цитирую Тулку Тондуба Ринпоче:
> 
> "Существование бонских ритуалов в текстах тер, а также тертонов, которые передавали как бонские учения, так и буддийские, лишь показывает, насколько открыты буддисты и *как замечательны их искусные средства в деле передачи учений и превращения в приемы буддийской практики* всех пригодных аспектов как мирской, так и духовной практики, существующей в других религиях. Если использовать их правильно, можно достичь просветления, если же неверно понимать или использовать даже так называемые чистые буддийские учения, то пользы от них будет мало".



Спасибо, прекрасная цитата. Действительно, если нечто было "превращено в прием *буддийской* практики", его источник не так уж и важен. Хоть Бон, хоть Трика, хоть НЛП. Главное, чтобы превратилось. :Wink:

----------

Лакшми (12.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Наверное стоит вернуться обратно так сказать в русло 21 Тары, вместо того чтобы снова загоняться по старым темам политики, тибетских домыслов, бона и прочего. А то можно конечно в этой ветке поднять и волнующие темы, которые неизменно приводят к холиварам  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (12.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

The 21 Taras
Двадцать одна Тара

----------

Pema Sonam (12.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.09.2010), Вангчен (14.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вообще не понятно ЗАЧЕМ пришел Падмасамбхава в Тибет и принес Учение, если там оно уже было ???


Зачем приходили Великие Учителя и утверждали свои новые школы, если Учение уже было?
Зачем Отцы Новых Школ пошли в Индию за Учением и передачей, ведь Учение уже было в Тибете?
Зачем основатель Шангпа Кагью Кхьюнгпо Налджор (не удовлетворенный ни Боном, ни Дхармой, существовавшей в Тибете) пошел искать Учения в Непал, если Учение во всей полноте и разнообразии уже было в Тибете?
и т.д. и т.п. ЗАЧЕМ???

----------

filoleg (12.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.09.2010), Же Ка (14.09.2010), куру хунг (12.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Господа. Могут быть, как Вы заметили, несколько разные точки зрения на вопрос. Мне кажется, имеет смысл делится информацией - цитатами, именами и т.п. - вместо того, чтобы в 1001 раз озвучивать собственное мнение. Наше с вами мнение, мне кажется не имеет большого веса ( ни в научном мире, ни в Дхармовом) - а посему интерес представляет весьма небольшой. Пока что только Олег преуспел в информативности сообщений, за что ему спасибо.


Ну так и начните с себя. Обоснуйте на примерах документально т.з., выдвигаемую рядом ораторов, что Бон (в нынешнем состоянии) - не Дхарма и т.д. и т.п. Тогда хоть будет понятно за что Вы рубитесь.

----------

куру хунг (12.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.09.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Эт овсё можно отыскать. ссылки на литературу вам приводил. можете сами поискать. Много текстов есть даже на аглицком. Поищите в сети. материалов много.



Искать эти ссылки в интернете было бы познавательно и интерессно, но я не имею возможносьти и желания.
 Логичнее было бы выложить эти ссылки для всех живых существ тем, кто в каждом топике утверждает что бон и буддизм это одно и тоже. Пока что, кругом только сплошное  ИМХО, а конкретных доводов нет.

----------


## Лакшми

Интерессная ссылка про Тару, но  на английском http://www.wildmind.org/mantras/figures/greentara

----------


## Лакшми

> Зачем приходили Великие Учителя и утверждали свои новые школы, если Учение уже было?


Затем они приходили, что считали Учение, которое открылось (новое) им -есть путь к Просветлению, и из сострадания ко всем живым существам передавали этот путь. В соответствии с виденьем этих Учителей старое учение казалось им не совершенным.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Искать эти ссылки в интернете было бы познавательно и интерессно, но я не имею возможносьти и желания.
>  Логичнее было бы выложить эти ссылки для всех живых существ тем, кто в каждом топике утверждает что бон и буддизм это одно и тоже. Пока что, кругом только сплошное  ИМХО, а конкретных доводов нет.


Ну если для вас высказывания Джамгона Контрула Лодрё Тхае не являются доводами, то что еще можно сказать  :Smilie: 
Я приводил цитаты из его текста по истории тертёнов  и давал ссылку на книгу по терма в боне. Эта книга есть в инете в свободном доступе. Правда на аглицком. Так что то, что вы не хотите читать и доводы учителей прошлого не хотите воспринимать, это проблемы не мои. Тем боле вы сами сказали - "не имею возможности и желания". Если бы было желание, то возможности бы были точно.




> Затем они приходили, что считали Учение, которое открылось (новое) им -есть путь к Просветлению, и из сострадания ко всем живым существам передавали этот путь. В соответствии с виденьем этих Учителей старое учение казалось им не совершенным.


И как потом оказалось, пр составлении переводов стали добавлять излишние вещи.
Недавно сверял коренной текст тантры Ваджракилаи в переводе Падмасамбхавы и Сакья Пандиты. Весьма показательное отличие. Да и тексты Тенгьюра периодически страдают тем, что строфы добавлют, строфы удаляют. то текст в стихах и прозе с различающимися по сути предложениями и пр. Даже сутра сердца, насколько понял, от этого пострадала. То тексты забудут и по памяти восстановить не могут, из-за чего та же виная довольно долго в Тибете преходила (например текст виная-васту) и пр.

И после этого будете говорить про аутентичность  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016), куру хунг (12.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вообще не понятно ЗАЧЕМ пришел Падмасамбхава в Тибет и принес Учение, если там оно уже было ???


"Великий учитель Падмасамбхава сказал:

    "Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
    пусть им не препятствуют!" XXIX " там пятый вопрос  :Smilie: )

----------

filoleg (12.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.09.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Если рассуждать таким образом, как автор книги, то получается уже не бон и буддизм, а бон, дзогчен и буддизм. Относительно этого в 1996 году в Лхасе был диспут между ННР и нигмапинским Кенпо (sorry, имя Кенпо забыла). Вопросом диспута был дзогчен отдельно от 9ти колесниц Нингма. Кенпо был прав в этом диспуте. Вы можете спросить у ННР лично, или у тибетологов университета  Сарбона, которые  пресутствовали на этом диспуте. Диспут возьник из-за того что в типографии в Тибете начали издаваться книги ННР о Дзогчене на тибетском языке.
Я и Вы (думаю тоже) не обладаеим таким блестящим образованием как ННР, и мастера школы Нингма, которые изучают философию,историю и искусство диспута по 12-15 лет.
 И перебрасываться короткими цитатами из книги ННР не смысла. Это уже дело личной веры и доверия. У всех практикующих (Ученников и Учителей) есть или не есть знаки реализации, такие как сиддхи, знаки умирания, на теле, во сне и т.д. В конечном счете эти знаки покажут результаты практики и завершат все споры.
Жалко, что на форуме нет последователей и иследователей бон не предвзятых, имеющих сведенья о боне не только из книг ННР. Интерессно было бы послушать их мнение.

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Ну так и начните с себя. Обоснуйте на примерах документально т.з., выдвигаемую рядом ораторов, что* Бон (в нынешнем состоянии)* - не Дхарма и т.д. и т.п. Тогда хоть будет понятно за что Вы рубитесь.


Э-э, позвольте! Я такого не говорил. Если Вас интересует мое личное мнение (мнение Дуджома Ринпоче я уже привел, мнение Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче - привели и без меня) - нынешний Бон это калька с буддизма. Отчего же ему не быть Дхармой? В палеолитического Будду, наличие собственной Праджняпарамиты (при отсутствии письменности) и некоторые другие моменты - да, я не верю, извините. Но то, что нынешний Бон очень мало отличается от Чос? Кто же сомневается.

----------

Лакшми (12.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вопросом диспута был дзогчен отдельно от 9ти колесниц Нингма. Кенпо был прав в этом диспуте.


 А конкретней и подробней? :Smilie: 




> И перебрасываться короткими цитатами...


Цитата то короткая, да только сказано ею многое.

----------


## Лакшми

[QUOTE=Nirdosh Yogino;350440]А конкретней и подробней? :Smilie: 

Все что знаю,  написала выше. Город - Лхаса, год - 1995, ННР и нингмапинский Кхенпо. Диспут на тему Дзогчен и 9 колесниц Нингма. Свидетелями были тибетологи из Сарбоны, и неизвестные мне лица -национальность -тибетская. Подробности у ННР или в Сарбоне.

ННР  отстаивает свою аутентичную и единственную позицию во всех изданных им книгах. Возможно он прав. Но это тема личная, а не межконфессиональная. 
С точки зрения познавательной или исторической это было бы интересный форум, но здесь представленно мнение одной единственной сангхи в мире.
И диспут получается действительно сектантский, не познавательный и не доброжелательный.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Если Вас интересует мое личное мнение (мнение Дуджома Ринпоче я уже привел, мнение Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче - привели и без меня) - нынешний Бон это калька с буддизма. Отчего же ему не быть Дхармой? В палеолитического Будду, наличие собственной Праджняпарамиты (при отсутствии письменности) и некоторые другие моменты - да, я не верю, извините. Но то, что нынешний Бон очень мало отличается от Чос? Кто же сомневается.


 В этом сообщение все кратко и гениально сказанно,       
                                      спасибо старшему товарищу *Legba*
лично присоединяюсь к этому мнению, не потому что оно "кратко и гениально", а потому что нет аргументов против, ни исторических, ни аргументов здравого смысла...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Э-э, позвольте! Я такого не говорил. Если Вас интересует мое личное мнение (мнение Дуджома Ринпоче я уже привел, мнение Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче - привели и без меня) - нынешний Бон это калька с буддизма. Отчего же ему не быть Дхармой? В палеолитического Будду, наличие собственной Праджняпарамиты (при отсутствии письменности) и некоторые другие моменты - да, я не верю, извините. Но то, что нынешний Бон очень мало отличается от Чос? Кто же сомневается.


А как насчет мнений других Учителей, у которых совершенно противоположная позиция (Джамгон Конгтрул, Джамьян Кьенце Вангпо, Чокгьюр Лингпа, Сангье Лингпа и т.д., это не считая реализованных бонских Мастеров)?
Если современный бон - это как Вы говорите "калька с буддизма", то как он работает? Макет самолета далеко не самолет и взлететь не сможет. А Мастера бонпо демонстрируют высочайшие уровни Реализации (как в Тантре, так и в Дзогчене) с древних времен и по сей день.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> *Когда в качестве метода осуществления Просветления
> Утверждают, что хороша [лишь] собственная позиция,
> То это все равно, что, поставив две одинаковые золотые вазы,
> Выбирать из них, какая лучше.*
> Те, что унизительно отзываются о Вечном Бёне,
> Становятся известны, как "Демоны, рот которых разорван до затылка."
> Дурные слуги, что пакостят своему господину,
> Губят собственную же жизнь.
> 
> (Собрание прекрасных разъяснений)


лучше не скажешь  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> лучше не скажешь


Ну, источник, сколь я понимаю, бонский?
Я думаю, спорить тут бессмысленно. Одни Мастера говорят так, другие этак. Из Гуру Ринпоче вообще приводят цитаты с противоположным смыслом. Так что каждый выбирает, что ему нравится.

Но скажите одно - Вы вот лично правда верите, что у бонцев до прихода Дхармы в Тибет была своя Праджняпарамита Сутра, своя Виная и своя, абсолютно оригинальная письменность, которая только по странной случайности совпала уже потом с алфавитом, сконструированным Самбхотой? Обо всем этом говорят и бонские тексты, и бонские Мастера... Простой вопрос - Вы лично верите?
Мне действительно интересно, обещаю не дразниться. :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ну, источник, сколь я понимаю, бонский?
> Я думаю, спорить тут бессмысленно. Одни Мастера говорят так, другие этак. Из Гуру Ринпоче вообще приводят цитаты с противоположным смыслом. Так что каждый выбирает, что ему нравится.
> 
> Но скажите одно - Вы вот лично правда верите, что у бонцев до прихода Дхармы в Тибет была своя Праджняпарамита Сутра, своя Виная и своя, абсолютно оригинальная письменность, которая только по странной случайности совпала уже потом с алфавитом, сконструированным Самбхотой? Обо всем этом говорят и бонские тексты, и бонские Мастера... Простой вопрос - Вы лично верите?
> Мне действительно интересно, обещаю не дразниться.


Да, давайте закончим спор. Пусть останутся разные мнения и разные позиции.
Легба, тут еще вот какой момент. Никто ведь не спорит с тем, что Бон и Дхарма никак друг на друга не повлияли. Конечно взаимное влияние было и это очевидно. Что-то Бон взял от Дхармы, что-то Дхарма от Бона. Это происходит всегда. Но утверждать, что Дхарма ничего от Бона не взяла, только Бон все скопировал - полная нелепость. 
Но совершенно очевидно то, что у Бона есть своя линия передачи Мудрости.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> лично присоединяюсь к этому мнению, не потому что оно "кратко и гениально", а потому что нет аргументов против, ни исторических, ни аргументов здравого смысла...


не потому что оно "кратко и гениально", а потому что вы (по страной случайности) не берете в расчет слова такого учителя как Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае и многих других.  Цитаты уже приводил. Вы их игнорируете. Что поделать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Так же как Вы и Ваши товарищи игнорируют цитаты других Учителей, и более того давольно выскокомерно учите тому что Вы то конечно правы, а люди придерживающие противополоджного мнения несомненно недоучки, не знающите свою традицию, фундаметалисты и т.п. От подобных людей я всегда старался держаться подальше и другим советую, в России еще не встречал адекватных последователей бон. 

Вон Легба в вуду разбирается и вполне адекватен  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так же как Вы и Ваши товарищи игнорируют цитаты других Учителей, и более того давольно выскокомерно учите тому что Вы то конечно правы, а люди придерживающие противополоджного мнения несомненно недоучки, не знающите свою традицию, фундаметалисты и т.п. От подобных людей я всегда старался держаться подальше и другим советую, в России еще не встречал адекватных последователей бон. 
> 
> Вон Легба в вуду разбирается и вполне адекватен


А вы вот не разбираетесь, Андрей, в учителях других традиций. Честно говоря немного оригинально, что такого учителя как Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае вы не знаете. А ведь по тому как вы демонстрируете якобы понимание текстов, знать как раз должны. И цитаты из его трудов вы при этом игнорируете также по полной. Вы неуч (согласно вашим словам)? Согалсно вашим словам - вам от таких споров надо держаться подальше. Зачем же тогда встреваете?

----------

куру хунг (13.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Да я червяк по сравнению с таким великим Учителем как Вы  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... но здесь представленно мнение одной единственной сангхи в мире.


Не выдумывайте... filoleg называл и других Учителей, которые считают, что в Боне Дхарма имеется.

----------


## Лакшми

> не потому что оно "кратко и гениально", а потому что вы (по страной случайности) не берете в расчет слова такого учителя как Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае и многих других.  Цитаты уже приводил. Вы их игнорируете. Что поделать.



Это только одна цитата, из одной книги книги, недавно написанной, книга не Джамгон Конгтрула, и даже ссылки на коренной текст Джамгон Конгтрула нет или я ее не нашла. Те цитаты, которые вы приводите оборванны и обрезанны, и нет полного текста. Создается впечатление, что Вы играете словами  :Wink: 
Причем надо сказать, что Джамгон Конгтрул и Джамьянг Кхенце Вангпо, как и многие другие Мастера хоть и были организаторами движения Римэ и состовителями коллекции  текстов Ринчен Тердзо, но в Ринчен Тердзо ни одного бонского текста не вошло. Вот, что удивительно. Там есть и Нингма и Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг тоже, а бона нет.

----------


## Лакшми

Мне кажется ничего нового мы свами уже не напишем, все свою точку зрения красочно выразили.

Может вернемся к 21 Таре и ее ментрам ?
Например у меня есть изображения всех 21 одной Тар в традиции Атиши, но они без цвета, только прорисовками. Может у кого нибудь есть в цвете ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это только одна цитата, из одной книги книги, недавно написанной, книга не Джамгон Конгтрула, и даже ссылки на коренной текст Джамгон Конгтрула нет или я ее не нашла. Те цитаты, которые вы приводите оборванны и обрезанны, и нет полного текста. Создается впечатление, что Вы играете словами 
> Причем надо сказать, что Джамгон Конгтрул и Джамьянг Кхенце Вангпо, как и многие другие Мастера хоть и были организаторами движения Римэ и состовителями коллекции  текстов Ринчен Тердзо, но в Ринчен Тердзо ни одного бонского текста не вошло. Вот, что удивительно. Там есть и Нингма и Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг тоже, а бона нет.


Вообще-то Джамгон Конгтрул (а книга с жизнеописаниями тертёнов, которую чаще цитирую, чем книгу о бонских терма, всё-таки его), изучал много разных текстов, в том числе и по истории. Есть у него указания и относительно Тапихрицы.

Вот цитата про Тапихрицу:

	Также, когда увидел с помощью ясновидения царя Монголии и Китая, проявился как йогин, обладающий могуществом. Проявившись в виде юноши - саомовзникшего просветлённого Тапихрицы в стране Шаншунг, посредством наставлений Великого Совершенства, устной тантры, он привел многих учеников к растворению в теле света. Силой разнообразных деяний для обучения всех до единого людей различными языками, он не придерживался ограничений в деяниях установления всех существ на путь освобождения.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Причем надо сказать, что Джамгон Конгтрул и Джамьянг Кхенце Вангпо, как и многие другие Мастера хоть и были организаторами движения Римэ и состовителями коллекции  текстов Ринчен Тердзо, но в Ринчен Тердзо ни одного бонского текста не вошло. Вот, что удивительно. Там есть и Нингма и Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг тоже, а бона нет.


Ошибаетесь, некоторые тексты Бон вошли в Ринчен Тердзо. Об этом неоднократно писалось и на этом форуме тоже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Оказывается, есть сайт 21taras.net!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оказывается, есть сайт 21taras.net!


Да сайтов посвященных Таре - достаточно много. Также как и текстов.
Некоторые есть и на русском. Тексты

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вот один из текстов, чтобы не быть голословным. Перевод сырой и сделан несколько лет назад.

*Строфы определяющих имен Тары-Освободительницы,
Что связаны с традицией комментариев
*
Хвала благородной Таре!
Собрание богинь, что осуществляют защиту ваджрного учителя! Пребывайте повсеместно как украшение главы!

Эта сокровищница умиротворения препятствия и внешних и внутренних врагов, что проявляется как наиболее распространенное среди высших разъяснение благого, известна как сущность тантры возникновения Тары-Освободительницы. И в этих определяющих именах есть те, что связаны с двадцать одним восхвалением, составленным учителем Дипамкара Шри Джняной. На основании него самим Атишей были составлены обширный и краткий комментарии на тантру. То, что представлено здесь, является другим комментарием, что разъясняет всё обширным образом в соответствии с наставлениями учителя.
Здесь есть три пункта: разъяснение сути двадцати одного восхваления; [разъяснение,] связанное с определяющими именами; разъяснение перечислений имен.

_1. Разъяснение значения двадцати одного восхваления_
Первое.
Если здесь составлять как комментарий описание слогов, то следует перевести очень много. И поэтому нам следует показать сущностный комментарий.
Итак. В первой строфе сказано «Тара-Освободительница». [Почему? Потому что это] является качеством возможности освобождения живых существ из циклического существования. «Быстрая» - значит великое милосердие.
«Духовный герой» означает то, что поскольку разрушила благодаря присущей мудрости две завесы, то является героем или знающим. «Глаза - подобны вспышке молнии» - есть видение или соответствующий взгляд. «Защитник трёх миров» есть тело Учения. И то, что возникает из него - есть тело формы.
Таким образом, поскольку это не является буквальным значением, то разъясняется плод или результат. Дословно же значение таково: освобождает из циклического существования, быстра в деяниях-активности, защищает от страхов, двигающиеся глаза. Так разъясняется самим Авалокитешварой.
Суть второй [строфы] такова. Поскольку знак осенней луны есть самим просветленным настроем, то  сияние осенней луны есть сам просветленный настрой, то все вплоть до головы исполнено драгоценностей. И также все малые каналы полностью заполнены сиянием звезд - каплями-сущностями.
Дословно же значение таково: тело, что белого цвета, излучает белые лучи света.
Суть третьей [строфы] такова. «Водой-рожденная» означает, что является чистым лотосом и ваджром методов как звуками печати.
Так что из единения методов и мудрости проявляется нравственная дисциплина как неизменный просветлённый настрой и медитативное пребывание в силу пребывания в блаженстве и одноточечной концентрации.
Посредством этих двух [проявляется] мудрость как постижение отсутствия собственной природы всех дхармо-частиц. Из него - усердие как великая мать всего, терпение как сущность равенства страдания и счастья в сути присущей мудрости, щедрость как даяние того, что принадлежит себе, ради отбрасывания воззрений о самости. И среди них наиболее тяжело обретаемым или аскезой считается нравственная дисциплина, а умиротворение есть мудрость.
Дословно же значение таково: в руке она держит синий лотос у которого свежий стебель и она завершила шесть Совершенствований.
Суть четвёртой [строфы] такова. «Истинносущий» - Победоносный, что превзошел все дхармо-частицы относительного уровня, поскольку разрушил полностью скопление ветров, материнскую и отцовскую жидкости посредством благодаря растворению в узле на голове чистоту пяти скоплений.
Таким образом, поскольку он обрел тело Проветлённого, то ему осуществляются подношения Победоносным и Сыновьями. И благодаря словам Победоносных и Сынов все элементы и ветра источников возникновения вводятся в ясный свет.
Дословно же значение таково: поскольку возникает из узла на голове Просветлённого и  обрела десять Совершенств, то всеми бодхисаттвами и благородными осуществляются подношения.
Суть пятой [строфы] такова. ТУТТАРА - означает скорбеть. Так что благодаря великому милосердию скорбит о живых существах. Слог Хум - звук неразрушимости. Желание - тайное колесо или женский орган. Направление - протяженность внутренностей центрального канала. Заполненное пространство - становление свободным от выражений и слов. Колесо огненного ветра и пять главных колес есть то, что раздавливает ошибки семи миров и захватывает всё, начиная с белого элемента и вплоть до макушки.
Дословно же значение таково: посредством звука мантры заполняются все три сферы, такие как сфера желания и пр. И поскольку подчиняются семь миров, то захватываются и подчиняются все существа, такие как Махадева и другие.
Суть шестой [строфы] такова. Индра как элемент земли, владыка Брахма как элемент воды, Агни как элемент огня и Вайю как элемент ветра - есть владыки всего многообразия и великие божества. Но поскольку они растворяются в центральной капле-сущности чистого колеса пятого элемента - пространства, то она [достойна] подношений. Коренные элементарные духи-бхута и восставшие мертвецы ветала есть капли-сущности. Гандхарвы есть ветра. Якши есть обычные помыслы. Они все захватываются и растворяются в капле-сущности.
Дословно же значение таково: осуществляются подношения и восхваления посредством великих богов и всех элементарных духов.
Суть седьмой [строфы] такова.

ТРЕ - означает пресечение. ПХЕТ - означает осуществление захватывания. Согласно последовательности, разрушается обычное тело и обычные помыслы. Магическое колесо деяний и омрачений, что проявляется вовне сферы абсолютного уровня, собирается кармическими ветрами циклического существования и прочим. И собравшись, разрушается. Правая нога выпрямлена, левая согнута - каналы лалана и пингала, поскольку видны и внизу и вверху. Оба они должны быть подавлены центральным. И посредством этих двух - захватывается в центральном канале дыхание. В нем вспыхивает пламя и из-за него сотрясается и ниспадает белая субстанция. Пламя вспыхивает, становясь огромным, плавится всё и т.д. - так осуществляется очищение тела, что сотрясается расславленной пылающей каплей-сущностью.
Дословно же значение таково: благодаря мантре ведения отбрасывается магия других существ и вспыхивает гневное тело. И поскольку показываются различные телесные позиции, такие как с согнутой левой ногой и другие, то захватываются враги и разрушаются.
Суть восьмой [строфы] такова. ТУРЕ - означает быстрая. То есть быстро обретаешь действительные достижения. Разрушение демонов - практика всепобеждающего. Гневный лик и прочее - показывает гневные проявления. Враги - омрачения-клеши. Так что все завесы разрушаются и уничтожаются. Великий страх - означает, что в этом глубоком ключевом моменте отпугивает не-буддистов, учеников-слушателей и других.
Дословно же значение таково: посредством звука мантры разрушаются элементарные духи-бхута. Проявление в гневной форме уничтожает врагов практиков и главарей воинства демона Мары.
Суть девятой [строфы] такова. Слово РАТНА означает отсутствие загрязнения. Их три и они являются чистой природой трёх - тела, речи и ума. Таким образом используемый пример трёхчастен - отцовская и материнская жидкости и ветра. Все это связывается воедино в капле-сущности сердца, будучи по сути установлением в сердце отпечатка мудры [божества]. Из него обретается тело присущей мудрости. В это время посредством лучей света тела охватываются все стороны.
Дословно же значение таково: символ Трёх Драгоценностей устанавливается в сердце как печать-мудра, что возникает из трёх пальцев. Лучи света излучаются в десяти направлениях.
Суть десятой [строфы] такова. Высшая радость есть присущая естественная радость. И поскольку как драгоценность показывается просветлённый настрой, то она обширная. И это означает, что распространяется гирлянда света, что украшает корону, возникшую естественным образом и покоящуюся на макушке. Смех и громкий хохот показывает звук радости. Подавляющая означает пять присущих мудростей, что соответствует «Обретению пяти присущих мудростей» из того. Демон Мара - есть желание и обычные помыслы. Мир - трёхчастен, будучи телом, речью и умом. И всё там подчиняется посредством великого блаженства.
Дословно же значение таково: благодаря лучам света из короны порождается радость и смех. Благодаря звукам мантры подчиняются другие живые существа. И даже демоны, будучи такими же существами, подчиняются, становясь слугами.
Суть одиннадцатой [строфы] такова. Правитель [или защитник земли] - тот, кто захватывает всё на макушке благодаря последовательному становлению, что осуществляется посредством бодхисаттв в женской форме, что пребывают в тайном лотосе. И посредством гневных гримас и звуков Хум - становится лидером тела и речи.  Бедность означает сожжение обычного желания.
Дословно же значение таково: подчиняются все цари и захватываются. Посредством мантры гневного ведения устраняется бедность.
Суть двенадцатой [строфы] такова. Осколок луны являет собой просветлённый настрой как основание на макушке. И так как совершенно красный Амитабха пребывает в центре короны, то из макушки проявляется множество драгоценностей. Таким образом нечистое тело, что растворяется благодаря движению красной и белой субстанций, превращается в тело света, что по сути является прекрасным сиянием.
Дословно же значение таково: полная луна излучает свет и обладает короной Амитабхи.
Суть тринадцатой [строфы] такова. Правая нога выпрямлена, левая согнута - левый и правый каналы. И ветер солнца и луны связываются в каплях-сущности в центральном канале, будучи жизненной силой и пустотой. Из него проявляется жар, что пылает без ограничений. Посреди него проявляется круг мандалы и разрушаются двенадцать врагов - движущихся ветров.
Дословно же значение таково: пребывает посреди пылающего пламени и подчиняет врагов посредством гневной позиции.
Суть четырнадцатой [строфы] такова. Лик земли есть центр диска. Там есть ветер тупости. И там разрушаются семь уровней обычного сознания благодаря присущей мудрости, что излучается на обычные помыслы в виде неразрушимого звука. А пещеры [освещаются] светом, что проявляется из жара.
Дословно же значение таково: поскольку стопы встают на основание-землю, то устрашаются боги семи подземных уровней, наги, полубоги.
Суть пятнадцатой [строфы] такова. Нирвана-умиротворение есть присущая мудрость высшей реальности-дхармадхату. Блаженная - означает присущую мудрость различающего сознания. Добродетельная - означает присущую мудрость, подобную зеркалу. Умиротворенная означает присущую мудрость равенства. То, что разрушает великие пагубные деяния - присущая мудрость, что охватывает всё, и что представлена слогами СВАХА. Благодаря множеству звуков мантры, таких как ОМ и другие, осуществляются цели живых существ.
Дословно же значение таково: живые существа в этой жизни обретают счастье, а в последующей - добродетель. Умиротворяется всё страдание. Сам же, обретя состояние нирваны, и других приведешь на этот уровень. Силой мантры разрушишь пагубные деяния вкупе с плодами.
Суть шестнадцатой [строфы] такова.
Десять слогов - это десять ветров. Они по сути есть слог Хум, что растворяет их в себе, будучи неразрушимым. Круг особой радости - охватывает посредством лучей света великого блаженства все телесные формы.
Дословно же значение таково: поскольку излучаются бесчисленные лучи света, то разрушаются все враги и тело, что возникает из слога Хум, издает звуки десяти слогов.
Суть семнадцатой [строфы] такова.
Звучание горы Меру издает костяная булава Брахмы, небесное дерево и булава. Звуками гор Кайлаш и Мандара звучат центральный канал и благие помыслы. То, что движется там - капли-сущности и ветра. И посредством них становишься заполненным полностью. Посредством звуков, сотрясающих стопы, и посредством тряски - показывается, что связываются воедино канал Гагана и канал Наранаси. Семя-слог Хум - переводится как «семенной слог Хум». Звук Хум является сутью исходящего вверх просветлённого настроя.
Дословно же значение таково: поскольку божество быстро действует, то благодаря начитыванию слога Хум сотрясается земля и сотрясаются три сферы бытия.
Суть восемнадцатой [строфы] такова.
Божество - то, что возникло из деяний. [И поэтому она] является радостной, что возникла естественным образом. Она обладает отметинами дикого животного, что возникло из океана и является луной. Луна - является ясной и незагрязненной. И поэтому показывает собой присущую мудрость постижения пустоты. Хара - означает отбрасывание. Так показывает отбрасывание завес деяний других. Пхет - означает чистоту, так что разрушаются собственные омрачения-клеши. Яды - это омрачения-клеши, что устраняются.
Дословно же значение таково: она держит в руках вкупе с луной цветок кумуда, что возникает из божественного океана. И также устраняет яды посредством мантры.
Суть девятнадцатой [строфы] такова.
Собрание божеств - возникает из дополнительных [сил и возможностей], важных для тела. И поэтому является телом присущей мудрости. Они - осуществляют подношения силой трёх видов бытия. И поэтому она полагается на богов и гандхарвов. Причина того состоит в том, что всё опутано просветлённым настроем. И благодаря сиянию брони просветлённого настроя становишься свободным от вредоносной привязанности, как причины раздоров. Плохие сны - есть счастье заблуждения. И оно разрушается посредством тела божества.
Дословно же значение таково: устраняется падение царя богов и другие, посредством сияния печати брони устраняются также раздоры, плохие сны и прочее.
Суть двадцатой [строфы] такова.
Солнце и луна - равные совершенно глаза, что совершенно полностью заполнены чистыми красным и белым светом. Поскольку из них проявляется присущая мудрость, то они сияют ясным светом.
Два [слога] ТА и РА - суть освобождения. [Почему? Потому что] являются освобождением от двух крайностей существования и нирваны посредством блаженства и пустоты. Устранение давящих эпидемических заболеваний - посредством разнообразных проявлений любви приводит к присущей мудрости, что проявляется естественным образом.
Дословно же значение таково: глаза, что освещают всё светом, подобным свету солнца и луны, и устранение посредством мантры эпидемических заболеваний.
Суть двадцать первой [строфы] такова.
Три качества - трое врат освобождения. Сила растворения - непресекаемый поток спонтанных деяний-активности как могущество и возможности тела Учения. Злые духи - коренные нарушения. Восставшие мертвецы и якши - равно как и показано выше. Так что показывается очищение обычных телесных собраний, затем обретение трёх качеств и одновременное обретение тела присущей недвойственной мудрости.
Дословно же значение таково: поскольку устанавливается порядок мантры из трёх семян-слогов, то осуществляется разрушение злых духов и умиротворение всех несоответствующих пристрастий.

_2. Разъяснение, связанное с определяющими именами_
Второе.
Затем [рассмотрим всё], начиная с «Благодатной» и вплоть до «Блаженной».
«Благодатная» соотносится с тантрой плода. «Посвященная всеми Просветлёнными» соотносится с тантрой собственной природы, т.е. созреванием посвящения. «Осуществляющая все деяния» соотносится с деяниями мантры, ритуалами, действиями, методами или тантрой основания. «Владычица всех тантр» соотносится с демонстрацией нераздельности сущности трёх - сущности ума, собственной природы и тантры плода.
Всё это является кратким разъяснением.
Что касается обширных разъяснений, то остальные имена связаны с двадцать одним восхвалением.
«Освободительница» означает, что она освобождает живых существ из циклического существования. Так разъясняется обширным образом первой строфой. «Блаженство Луны» означает блаженство просветленного настроя. И это разъясняется второй строфой. «Чудесное счастье» означает совершенное блаженство [реализации] шести Совершенств. Так разъясняется третьей строфой. «Владычица скоплений» означает, что она «является владычицей источников возникновения». И это означает, что скопления, элементы и источники возникновения пребывают в ясном свете. Так разъясняется четвертое. «Страдающая» первично относится к ТУТТАРЕ и разъясняется в пятой строфе. «Обладает пятью [узлами] ваджрной короны» означает узлы в диадеме из пяти циклов чистоты пяти элементов. И это означает, что она «обрела источники [первоэлементов]», что разъясняется в шестой строфе как источники тонких элементов, что собираются в ясном свете. «Очищенная» означает чистоту тела. «Совершенно чистая» означает присущую мудрость, что пылает и ниспадает [как дождь], осуществляя очищение. И это разъясняется в седбмой строфе. «Быстрая» относится первично к слогу ТУРЕ. Так показывает восьмая строфа. «Источник тела, речи и ума» означает обретение тела присущей мудрости, что проистекает из пресечения крупных скоплений трёх - отцовской и материнской субстанций и ветров. Так показывается в девятой строфе. «Украшенная пятью присущими мудростями» означает появление пяти присущих мудростей, что привязаны к мудрости. Так показывает десятая строфа. «Полностью дарующая всё желаемое» показывает, что она дарует желаемые действительные достижения, что проявляются спонтанно. Так показывается одиннадцатой строфой. «Великая ваджрная йогиня» означает неотделимость от ваджра и неразрушимость. Йога есть соединение, поскольку она сочетает воедино все посредством движения красной и белой субстанций. И поскольку она таким образом трансформирует нечистое тело, то называется великой. Так разъясняется в двенадцатой строфе. «Мандала присущей мудрости» есть мандала, что возникает из проявления внутреннего жара. Таково разъяснение тринадцатой строфы. «Очистившая полностью обычное сознание» означает, что она трансформировала восемь скоплений аспектов сознания. Таково разъяснение четырнадцатой строфы. «Просветлёние благодаря пяти аспектам присущей мудрости» означает пять присущих мудростей времени обретения плода. Таково разъяснение пятнадцатой строфы. «Звучание десяти слогов» есть чистота десяти ветров. «Радующаяся звучанию» означает, что благодаря неразрушимому звуку порождается блаженство. Таково разъяснение шестнадцатой строфы. «Незагрязненная» означает чистоту и ясность, что устанавливаются посредством увеличения каналов, ветров, каплей-сущностей и присущей мудрости. «Очень тонкая» означает полное соединение двух каналов. «Великая тайная мантра» есть Хум. И это разъясняется семнадцатой строфой. «Природа, что свободна от объектов» есть пустота, собственная природа, где нет разделения на объекта и субъекта. Так разъясняется в восемнадцатой строфе. «Свободная от пыли» означает, что она отошла от тончайших дхармо-частиц. «Украшенная знаками и отметинами» показывает особенности тела присущей мудрости. Так разъясняется девятнадцатой строфой. «Очень тонкое блаженство» означает то, что центральный канал заполняется просветленной субстанцией [из соединения] белой и красной [субстанций] и это проявляется как блаженство. «Сердцевина присущей мудрости» есть ясный свет. И это является великим внутренним и внешним блаженством, что освобождает от бытия и умиротворения посредством блаженства и пустоты. Это показывается в двадцатой строфе. «Ваджр» означает алмаз. «Пустота» - есть трое врат освобождения. «Освободительница сердечных обязательств» означает освобождение живых существ из циклического существования посредством сердечных обязательств существ, что показывает деяния-активность тела Учения. Это показывается в двадцать первой строфе.

_3. Разъяснение перечисления имен_
Третье.
Что касается определяющих имен, что содержатся в этом тексте, то здесь перечислено «двадцать восемь имен». В устных наставлениях великого мастера Шантипы не показывается четкое перечисление двадцати восьми имен.
Так в тексте  «Проявление блаженства», составленным Манушья-бхадрой говорится про тридцать пять имен.
Когда говорят про необходимые тексты с определяющими именами, то говорят про двадцать восемь имен, что соответствуют большому комментарию на тантру, составленному Дипамкара Шри Джняной, текст, составленный Пхаропаньчей и текст, составленный учителем Дампа Гангвеи Дордже.
Также есть двадцать одно имя, что соответствует показанными выше и связанными с двадцать одним восхвалением именами. Но сверх двадцати одного есть еще и такие, как«Великая Благодатная», «высшая Королева всех Истинносущих», «Владыка всех семейств - Истинносущего, ваджра, драгоцености, лотоса, деяний»,  «Та, что формирует движение и покой», «Природа учения и движения», «Наисокровеннейшая и главная из сокровенных», «Владычица великой тайны», т.е. показываются семь, что являются дополнениями до двадцати восьми.
Великим учителем Шантипой также говорилось и про дополнительные семь, что дополняют до тридцати пяти. Но вкупе с ними здесь может быть составлено сорок три имени, что могут дополняться такими как «Освободительница сердечных обязательств» и пр. Некоторые показывают также такие отдельные имена, как «владыка каждого из пяти семейств», так что говорится про существование традиции провозглашения сорока семи и традиции пятидесяти имен, поскольку там появляются такие имена, как «Тайная», «Тайное Учение», «Совершенно тайное», «Великая и сокровенная», «Владычица». Но при этом говорится, что «Обладающая пятью [узлами] в ваджрной диадеме» не показана в стихах и является изъяном.
И это сказано как в коментарии на определяющие имена, так и в комментарии на тантру, составленную Атишей, указанных выше. Таким образом двадцать восемь были показаны в наставлениях святых учителей.
Сейчас, если разъяснять в соответствии с комментарием Манушья-бхадрой, который упоминался, то он не связан с двадцать одним восхвалением. Поэтому для них здесь будут составлены дословные объяснения.
Так начиная с «Великой Благодатной» вплоть до «Владычицы» говорится про главную из Благодатных. Далее посредством слова «богатство» показывается благословение мантры этого имени. «Благодатная» и прочие - есть определяющие имена.
«Сказано Просветлённым» - так говорится про это в строфах, что разъясняют имена. И там слово «затем» означает, что говорится вслед за словами, сказанными в коренной тантре. «Великая» - поскольку она порождает всех Просветлённых. «Истинносущий» и далее - показывает что является Матерью всех пяти семейств. «Разделение на движение и покой» означает по сути движение всех пустых дхармо-частиц. «Природа учения и движения» по сути означает высшую реальность или собственную природу всех движущихся проявлений как пустоту или мудрость. «Тайная» означает глубокое значение, поскольку не является объектом практики последователей мирского, последователей малой колесницы и бодхисаттв. И поэтому называется «тайной» и пр. Суть слова «Богатая» в благословении. «Благодатная» соответствует общему значению. «Освободительница» соответствует показанному выше. «Ваджрная» означает ясный свет. «Освободительница сердечных обязательств» означает освобождение живых существ из циклического существования посредством собственных сердечных обязательств. «Великая ваджрная йогиня» есть присущая мудрость недвойственности методов и мудрости. «Украшенная пятью присущими мудростями» означает обладание присущей мудростью высшей реальности-дхармадхату и другими. «Обладает пятью [узлами] в ваджрной диадеме» означает, что украшена короной пяти семейств. «Посвящающая всех Просветлённых» означает, что сама Тара-Овободительница, будучи действительно совершенным Просветлённым, дарует посвящения в деяния-активности всех просветлённых. «Мандала присущей мудрости» означает десять сил и прочее. «Счастье из луны» означает, что она действует тремя ваджрами Просветлённых как присущей мудростью блаженства. «Владычица скоплений и источников возникновения», поскольку является природой присущей мудрости, что совершенно чиста. «Полностью обретшая [источники] возникновения», поскольку пришла к порождению чистого тела восьми элементов. «Свободная от объектов» соответствует показанному выше. «Владычица всех тантр», поскольку является сутью провозглашения йоги всех мантр и тантр. «Просветленная благодаря пяти присущим мудростям» означает, что радует просветлённых пятью видами просветления. «Свободная от частичек» означает, что отбросила помыслы. «Нет загрязнений» означает, что отброшены завесы. «Великая тайная мантра» - защита от имен и обозначений себя и других. «Особенно тонкая» - трудность постижения высшей реальности-дхармадхату. «Украшенная знаками и отметинами» означает  то, что сформировано чистое тело совершенного наслаждения. «Великая, что осуществляет очищение» - тело проявления, поскольку очищает крайностей циклического существования живых существ и умиротворения. «Та, что осуществляет достижение всех деяний», поскольку осуществляет достижение всего, будь то умиротворение и т.д., благодаря мантре ведения Тары-Освободительницы. «Все желаемое» - все действительные достижения. «Звучание десяти слогов» - мантра. «Счастливое звучание» есть имя Херуки, что издает звуки. «Лучезарная», «Быстрая», «Очистившая совершенно сознание» и прочие - соответствуют показанному выше. Поскольку природа ее не изменчива - «Тонкая». Из-за блаженства высшей реальности и сущности присущей мудрости называется «Велико блаженной».
Но если разделять тексты с определяющими именами, то «определяющие имена» «появляются из двенадцати тысяч», то по сути они возникают из двойственных тантр. Но поскольку есть и короткая тантра и тантра из двенадцати тысяч строф, то нет никаких противоречий. Но там есть изъян только в написанных словах.
Так сказано [в комментарии].
Но все разъяснения устных наставлений великого учителя Шантипы были записаны по-другому.
Текст имен, что переводится как «Сущность тантры», разъяснялся различными индийскими наставниками с точки зрения слов и значения. Так в соответствии с традицией Манушья-бхадры для людей с малыми способностями следует разъяснять всё благое кратким способом.
Изложив как коренную тантру текст имен,  простираюсь и восхваляю гимном Победоносных десяти направлений!
Пусть же посредством этих благих разъяснений, что связаны с тантрой разъяснений, будет порождена радость у всех высших и мудрецов!
С верой в особенно глубокий смысл становишься высшим! Пусть посредством этой связи с благими разъяснениями как другими святыми разъяснениями - живые существа будут приведены к высшему и непревзойденному просветлению!
Эти разъяснения определяющих имен были составлены странствующим Таранатхой, когда ему исполнилось тридцать лет, на второй день растущей осенней луны.
Да будет благо!
Страна Тары-Освободительницы есть страна, где пребывает Благородная!
Прошу, пусть после меня многие также будут рождаться там!
Это также является жемчужиной.

----------

Aion (13.09.2010), Odvulpa (13.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.09.2010), Вангчен (14.09.2010), Же Ка (14.09.2010), Лакшми (13.09.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (13.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Искать эти ссылки в интернете было бы познавательно и интерессно, но я не имею возможносьти и желания.
>  Логичнее было бы выложить эти ссылки для всех живых существ тем, кто в каждом топике утверждает что бон и буддизм это одно и тоже. Пока что, кругом только сплошное  ИМХО, а конкретных доводов нет.


Извините, никто не утверждает, что буддизм и Бон - одно и то же. Это и школьнику известно, что буддизм считает основоположником Учения Будду Шакьямуни, а Бон - Тонпа Шераба. *НО* Некоторые утверждают, что Бон - не верное учение, обосновывая это диспутами учеников Падмасамбхавы с бонцами, цитатами из маститых учителей, но ни в одном из утверждений не указывается в каком же месте *нынешний* Бон не верен. Что там? Этернализм, вера в Святую Животворящую Троицу, отсутствие бодхичитты, что???

----------

Лакшми (13.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Жалко, что на форуме нет последователей и иследователей бон не предвзятых, имеющих сведенья о боне не только из книг ННР. Интерессно было бы послушать их мнение.


Тссссс. Они тут тайно присутствуют, ибо всех забанили за пропаганду небуддийского учения )))))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Причем надо сказать, что Джамгон Конгтрул и Джамьянг Кхенце Вангпо, как и многие другие Мастера хоть и были организаторами движения Римэ и состовителями коллекции  текстов Ринчен Тердзо, но в Ринчен Тердзо ни одного бонского текста не вошло. Вот, что удивительно. Там есть и Нингма и Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг тоже, а бона нет.


Только что пересмотрел собрание Ринчхен Тердзё Чхенмо, составленное Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае... значит текстов бона нет совсем. Смотрим по каталогу:
2314. rgyal sras gu ru padma 'byung gnas kyi rnam par thar pa mdor dril ba bsgrags pa *bon lugs* ltar bstan pa
2355. *bon rstis* phra men skor rnams las dbang drag 'bar ba'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)
2357. *bon rtsis* phra men skor rnams las rma rgyal sbom ra'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)
2491. bla ma dgongs pa 'dus pa las rdzogs rim man ngag snying po gser gyi yang zhun gyi btags grol dkar po gcig tu ba bstan pa thams cad kyi yang snying gsang ba cod pa nas *bon gyi rgyud*

И это если просматривать только по названиям, не касаясь тертёнов и прочего.
Получаем - буддийский тертён и бонские терма.

----------

Legba (13.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Э-э, позвольте! Я такого не говорил. Если Вас интересует мое личное мнение (мнение Дуджома Ринпоче я уже привел, мнение Тулку Тондупа Ринпоче - привели и без меня) - *нынешний Бон это калька с буддизма*. Отчего же ему не быть Дхармой? В палеолитического Будду, наличие собственной Праджняпарамиты (при отсутствии письменности) и некоторые другие моменты - да, я не верю, извините. Но то, что нынешний Бон очень мало отличается от Чос? Кто же сомневается.


Т.е. Вы утверждаете, что *современный Бон = буддизм*?

----------


## Legba

> Да, давайте закончим спор. Пусть останутся разные мнения и разные позиции.
> Легба, тут еще вот какой момент. Никто ведь не спорит с тем, что Бон и Дхарма никак друг на друга не повлияли. Конечно взаимное влияние было и это очевидно. Что-то Бон взял от Дхармы, что-то Дхарма от Бона. *Это происходит всегда. Но утверждать, что Дхарма ничего от Бона не взяла, только Бон все скопировал - полная нелепость.* 
> Но совершенно очевидно то, что у Бона есть своя линия передачи Мудрости.


Да кто же такое утверждал? Конечно, буддизм инкорпорировал в каждой стране ее культурные особенности. В Китае - элементы Даосизма и Конфуцианства, в японии - Синто. В Индии - также  не брезговал устоявшимися космогоническими представлениями и прочим. 

Но Вы не ответили на мой вопрос - а от ответа на него кое-что зависит.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> Только что пересмотрел собрание Ринчхен Тердзё Чхенмо, составленное Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае... значит текстов бона нет совсем. Смотрим по каталогу:
> 2314. rgyal sras gu ru padma 'byung gnas kyi rnam par thar pa mdor dril ba bsgrags pa *bon lugs* ltar bstan pa
> 2355. *bon rstis* phra men skor rnams las dbang drag 'bar ba'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)
> 2357. *bon rtsis* phra men skor rnams las rma rgyal sbom ra'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)
> 2491. bla ma dgongs pa 'dus pa las rdzogs rim man ngag snying po gser gyi yang zhun gyi btags grol dkar po gcig tu ba bstan pa thams cad kyi yang snying gsang ba cod pa nas *bon gyi rgyud*
> 
> И это если просматривать только по названиям, не касаясь тертёнов и прочего.
> Получаем - буддийский тертён и бонские терма.


Интересно. А к какой колеснице относятся данные тексты (если это, конечно, можно определить по названию)? И еще вопрос к Вам, как к знающему язык. У ННР написано, что слово "бон" можно перевести, примерно, как "заклинание". Соответственно - можно ли определить по тексту - это просто "заклинание" (без конфессиональной привязки, хоть православное) или именно "бонское заклинание" (извините за корявость, но думаю суть вопроса ясна)?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно. А к какой колеснице относятся данные тексты (если это, конечно, можно определить по названию)? И еще вопрос к Вам, как к знающему язык. У ННР написано, что слово "бон" можно перевести, примерно, как "заклинание". Соответственно - можно ли определить по тексту - это просто "заклинание" (без конфессиональной привязки, хоть православное) или именно "бонское заклинание" (извините за корявость, но думаю суть вопроса ясна)?


Сейчас посмотрю (придется снова лезть в собрание и каталог).
Первый текст - всего лишь жизнеописание Падмасамбхавы. А вот остальные три сейчас посмотрю.
Как заклинание в принципе можно перевести и дхарани  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Есть у него указания и относительно Тапихрицы.
> 
> Вот цитата про Тапихрицу:
> 
> 	Также, когда увидел с помощью ясновидения царя Монголии и Китая, проявился как йогин, обладающий могуществом.* Проявившись в виде юноши - саомовзникшего просветлённого Тапихрицы в стране Шаншунг*, посредством наставлений Великого Совершенства, устной тантры, он привел многих учеников к растворению в теле света. Силой разнообразных деяний для обучения всех до единого людей различными языками, он не придерживался ограничений в деяниях установления всех существ на путь освобождения.


Так, стоп. А собственно говоря, *кто* проявился как Тапихрица?
И второй вопрос. Насколько я читал (возможно - не то), Тапихрица это бонское название Самантабхадры. Как так может выйти что *кто-то, проявился как Самантабхадра?!* Это же Дхармакайя, какие там проявления... Запутался.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как заклинание в принципе можно перевести и дхарани


Почему "в принципе", если это -- наиболее точное значение _дхарани_ в контексте сакр. текстов?

dhaaraNi —  a mystical verse or charm used as a kind of prayer to assuage pain &c. MWB. 154

Так как, всё же, переводится тиб. "бон"? : )

----------


## Карма Палджор

Пока смотрел, обнаружил еще два текста.

2314. rgyal sras gu ru padma 'byung gnas kyi rnam par thar pa mdor dril ba bsgrags pa bon lugs ltar bstan pa

Краткое жизнеописание Падмасамбхавы в соответствии с традицией Бон. 

2355. bon rstis phra men skor rnams las dbang drag 'bar ba'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)

Практика Вангдраг Бара (примерно так). Прибежище принимается в непревзойдённом Прибежище. Бодхичитта зарождается на благо освобождения всех существ. Остальная структура такая же как у обычных садхан.
В завершении сказано, что спрятана как терма Падмасамбхавой.
В завершении практики приводится второй небольшой текст, где говоритьсяо дополнительном ритуале, для которого требуется соответствующее посвящение.

2356. dbang drag 'bar ba'i bla brgyud gsol 'debs

Молитва линии передачи практики, которая записана выше.
Самантабхадра-> Гьялва Дюпа -> Падмасамбхава - Йеше Цогьял - вайрочана - Оргьен Чхогьюр Лингпа.

2357. bon rtsis phra men skor rnams las rma rgyal sbom ra'i sgrub thabs (текст извлечен, судя по записи в конце, Чогьюр Лингпой)

Практика Магьял Бомра из того же цикла.
Похоже что представляет из себя пуджу.

2358. gsal byed mdor bsdus pa

Краткий текст с разъяснениями.

2491. bla ma dgongs pa 'dus pa las rdzogs rim man ngag snying po gser gyi yang zhun gyi btags grol dkar po gcig tu ba bstan pa thams cad kyi yang snying gsang ba cod pa nas bon gyi rgyud

Связан ос практикой завершения. Обнаружено Сангье Лингпой.
Не исключено что и ати.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так, стоп. А собственно говоря, *кто* проявился как Тапихрица?
> И второй вопрос. Насколько я читал (возможно - не то), Тапихрица это бонское название Самантабхадры. Как так может выйти что *кто-то, проявился как Самантабхадра?!* Это же Дхармакайя, какие там проявления... Запутался.


Насколько смог понять Джамгона, речь идет о том, кто родился как Памдмасамбхава.

прошу прощения за несколько путанный язык (руки не доходили выправлять, а похоже когда-нибудь придется), но у Джамгона примерно такой расклад:

	Если соотноситься с сутрами, то он известен под именем Неизменный Свет, изначальный защитник, действительно просветлённый в силу изначальной собственной природы как изначально свободной основы изначальной чистоты в стране тела учения, ясного света, ваджрагарбхи. Из самоявленной энергии бесконечной любви явленной как пятичастный океан великих снегов и пяти семейств присущей мудрости в чистой стране будды Барабанный Звук, чистейшего тела самоявленной самбхогакаи - он позже проявлялся в различных формах. Благодаря полю мира Маха-брахмы явленное тело собственной природы проявлялось в телесной форме встране Просветлённого пяти семейств, объединяющих всё. Будучи безразмерным, проявлялся как владыка десяти мест. И поскольку проявляется облако колес неистощимо украшенных присущей мудростью как сути учителя, известен как "Лотос, что держит всё". Телесная форма его предстает в беспримерных чистых странах десяти направлений, являя магическое проявление явленного тела, и предстает как светоч пятидесяти миров, проявляясь как пятьсот учителей шастр, сутр и помыслов, что известны в этом лишь мире, проявляясь безгранично. Прояляясь в мирах промежуточных и основных направлений в виде восьми высших, что имеют звание Учитель, он обучает учеников. Так сказано.



...


	В истории Килаи из собрания Кама и других текстах в большинстве случаев говориться про рождение в виде сына министра или царя Уддияны, благородной страны. Если соотноситься с сокровищницами, то было явлено единственное жизнеописание магического рождения в Непале. Некоторые говорят про явление в виде молнии на вершине горы, что находится в Малае и предстает как состоящая из небесного металла. То есть существует бесчисленное множество без четкой определенности, но в каждом единственно говориться, что это было чудесным. Сказано: "Жизнеописания числом тысяча и девятьсот будут явлены в будущем для обладающих святостью и будут сокрыты".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему "в принципе", если это -- наиболее точное значение _дхарани_ в контексте сакр. текстов?
> 
> dhaaraNi —  a mystical verse or charm used as a kind of prayer to assuage pain &c. MWB. 154
> 
> Так как, всё же, переводится тиб. "бон"? : )


Затрудняюсь сказать.
Хотя если исходить что для бона может быть использовано и другое слово (не bon, а dbon), которое звучит по-другому, то слово dbon  переводится как племянник.

----------


## Юй Кан

Олег, т.е., получается, тиб. "бон" — просто название традиции/учения, иных значений не имеющее?

Значение "ллемянник" брать не будем, а то сразу напрашивается вопрос: "Чей это племянник? Уж не буддизма ли?" : )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, т.е., получается, тиб. "бон" — просто название традиции/учения, иных значений не имеющее?
> 
> Значение "ллемянник" брать не будем, а то сразу напрашивается вопрос: "Чей это племянник? Уж не буддизма ли?" : )


Получается что так. Дополнительных названий вроде как не видно. 
Но можно попытаться поискать тексты бон. Может в тамошней истории есть свои разъяснения  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Ткнулся в Вики и нашлось:




> Слово «бон»
> 
> Тибетский термин «бон» можно перевести как «ритуал», точнее «ритуальное речевое действие». Под этим словом подразумеваются литургические песнопения, декламация религиозных текстов, «призывания божеств» и т. п. В современном тибетском языке бон, bon — глагол, употребляющийся в качестве синонима bzla — «начитывать», «распевать»[2].
> 
> Дж. Туччи указывает на возможную связь слова bon с древним названием Тибета — bod, bod yul[3].
> 
> В отношении названия религии бон возможно уточнение — бонпо (один из вариантов перевода — «обращённый бон»). Поскольку в тибетской и, отчасти, в западной и российской науке (тибетология, религиоведение) существует разделение «духовных традиций» Тибета на архаические народные [прото]религиозные представления / практики — ми-чой (тиб. mi chos, «религия людей»), и сложные религиозные системы — лха-чой (тиб. lha chos, «религия богов»), с целью подчеркнуть, что бон относится ко второй группе (что это религия, в точном значении термина), к слову был добавлен постфикс «по» (po), в определённой интерпретации указывающая на наличие организации, института. Однако, понятие «бонпо» чаще используется в качестве названия бонских служителей культа, жрецов[2][3][4].


Всё так и есть?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ткнулся в Вики и нашлось:
> Всё так и есть?


И да и нет. Сейчас посмотрел по словарям  (слово бон в качестве глагола ни разу не встречал). В словаре Эрика есть указание на bon сокращенное от bon pa - повторять, начитывать. Действительно аналог тибетского глагола bzla. Но в старой форме, то есть сейчас практически не употребляется. осталось только как название традиции.
"Бонпо как обращенный бон " - некорректно. Это одно из общих названий. 
Обращенный это скорее bsgyur bon.

По - это скорее как последователь.




> Однако, понятие «бонпо» чаще используется в качестве названия бонских служителей культа, жрецов


вот это несколько точнее.

----------

Юй Кан (13.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Меня интересовало как раз древнее, а не современное значение термина.
Итого: тиб. _бон_ -- полный аналог санскр. _дхарани_.
Колдунство, в общем... %)
Ч.т.д. : )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Меня интересовало как раз древнее, а не современное значение термина.
> Итого: тиб. _бон_ -- полный аналог санскр. _дхарани_.
> Ч.т.д. : )


Итого бон - аналог глагола bzla - повторять, начитывать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Итого бон - аналог глагола bzla - повторять, начитывать.


Ну зачем провоцируешь? %)
Сейчас же ведь спрошу: *чего именно* повторять, начитывать?.. : )

----------


## Александр С

> Тссссс. Они тут тайно присутствуют, ибо всех забанили за пропаганду небуддийского учения )))))))


Не забанили, неправда )

Не очень красиво поступили, это да. Т.к. относительно бон существует ряд предрассудков, я счел нужным про них написать. Теперь же желающим предоставлена возможность самостоятельно найти в сети интересующую их информацию. Навязываться никакого желания у меня, например, нет.

Как относиться к бону, куда его относить с позиции буддзима и куда относить буддизм с позиции бона - пусть каждый решает для себя сам. Ни для буддийской, ни для бонской практики рассматриваемые вопросы не являются настолько важными, чтобы о них так длительно и бесплодно спорить, ИМХО.

----------

Legba (13.09.2010), куру хунг (14.09.2010), Лакшми (13.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну зачем провоцируешь? %)
> Сейчас же ведь спрошу: *чего именно* повторять, начитывать?.. : )


А вот это уже другой вопрос  :Smilie: 
Может стихи, а может и другие художественные произведения  :Smilie: 

Чтецов всегда хватало в разных странах

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот это уже другой вопрос 
> Может стихи, а может и другие художественные произведения 
> 
> Чтецов всегда хватало в разных странах


Сорь, применительно к сакральным практикам, где просто мирские стихи или др. худ. лит-ру не использовали, это -- не другой, а сущностный вопрос.

А иначе выходит, что бон, *как традиция*, это всего лишь худ. самодеятельность (в лучшем, разумеется, смысле этого слова!)... %)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Legba.
Больше вопросов пока не предвидится?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ни для буддийской, ни для бонской практики рассматриваемые вопросы не являются настолько важными, чтобы о них так длительно и бесплодно спорить, ИМХО.


Золотые слова.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Насколько смог понять Джамгона, речь идет о том, кто родился как Памдмасамбхава.


Да как же без вопросов. Во первых - если Тапихрица, согласно Джамгону Конгтрулу,  это Гуру Ринпоче (!!!), то вопрос - он проявился *до* или *после* Гуру Ринпоче? По бонской хронологии - сильно до, но с точки зрения Бон-по и странно говорить, что Самантабхадра это проявление Гуру Ринпоче.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да как же без вопросов. Во первых - если Тапихрица, согласно Джамгону Конгтрулу,  это Гуру Ринпоче (!!!), то вопрос - он проявился *до* или *после* Гуру Ринпоче? По бонской хронологии - сильно до, но с точки зрения Бон-по и странно говорить, что Самантабхадра это проявление Гуру Ринпоче.


Кто знает дела просветлённых?
а то, что думают последователи бон относительно Падмасамбхавы можно посмотреть в бонском жизнеописании Падмасамбхавы  в Ринчхен Тердзё.

Да и кто сказал, что все жизнеописания (буддийские, бонские и пр.) содержат правильные по времени даты, сроки и пр.

Для меня собственно нет большой проблемы в том, чтобы признать, что бон вполне соответствует в методах буддизму (дзогчен и пр.). Пусть не во всех, но во многом. И не является копией или пародией.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если нет линии преемственности восходящее к будде-  учение не буддийское.

В индусском описании аватар Вишну то ж много можно найти. Судя по истории распространения Дхармы в Монголии и Бурятии сначала имеет место противостояние шаманистых культов Дхарме потом частичная адаптация. Шаманы одевают желтые халаты  берут в куви Ваджру с колокольчиком и т.п. 
Глядишь  скоро появятся русские практикующие бурятский бон который что ни есть "Дхарма". Если мне памтяь не изменяет ННР писал о том что бон естьи в Монголии...

Для меня те кто признает высшим  Прибежище отличного от Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи - не буддисты, о чем однозначно говориться в Ламриме. Кого не устраивает авторитет Учителя Его Святейшества Далай Ламы - Чже Цонкапы - их проблемы. Собственно Манджушри проявился в форме Цонкапы в Тибете из-за упадка Дхармы. А при непонимании что такое Прибежище на внешнем уровне говорить о практике Дзогчен, Чод и т.п смысла не имеет, поскольку если не пройдены врата то и войти во дворец нельзя.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Кого не устраивает авторитет Учителя Его Святейшества Далай Ламы - Чже Цонкапы - их проблемы.


Кого не устраивает авторитет Падмасамбхавы - их проблемы :Wink:

----------

filoleg (13.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (13.09.2010), куру хунг (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если нет линии преемственности восходящее к будде-  учение не буддийское.
> 
> Для меня те кто признает высшим  Прибежище отличного от Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи - не буддисты, о чем однозначно говориться в Ламриме. Кого не устраивает авторитет Учителя Его Святейшества Далай Ламы - Чже Цонкапы - их проблемы. Собственно Манджушри проявился в форме Цонкапы в Тибете из-за упадка Дхармы. А при непонимании что такое Прибежище на внешнем уровне говорить о практике Дзогчен, Чод и т.п смысла не имеет, поскольку если не пройдены врата то и войти во дворец нельзя.



Цонкапа не единственный учитель. Не забывайся. И не навязывай своего понимания остальным. Уже было сказано, что надо смотреть на смысл, а не слова. но так как ты не знаком даже с бонскими терма открытыми буддийскими учителями, то о чем можно еще говорить. Говорить не о чем.

И похоже, Андрей, что ты не очень хорошо знаком с методами других линий даже в тибетском буддизме.

"Для меня..." - обращались к тебе лично? Нет. Поэтому ИМХО оставь при себе, последователь реформатора.

Кстати гвооря для меня Падмасамбхава и такой учитель как Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае авторитеты несколько большие чем Цонкапа. Да и для многих других.

----------


## Dondhup

Не любят бонцы Чже Ринпчое, ой не любят. Явно не случайно  :Smilie: 
А я тебя Олег стараюсь любить, спасибо тебе за поучения, наставления и прочее, помогает Бодхичитту взрастить  :Smilie:

----------


## Лакшми

Напишите плиз в каких томах Ринчен Тердзо. У меня оно в электронном виде, но содержание к каждому тому находится в файле самого тома.

----------


## Лакшми

> Извините, никто не утверждает, что буддизм и Бон - одно и то же. Это и школьнику известно, что буддизм считает основоположником Учения Будду Шакьямуни, а Бон - Тонпа Шераба. *НО* Некоторые утверждают, что Бон - не верное учение, обосновывая это диспутами учеников Падмасамбхавы с бонцами, цитатами из маститых учителей, но ни в одном из утверждений не указывается в каком же месте *нынешний* Бон не верен. Что там? Этернализм, вера в Святую Животворящую Троицу, отсутствие бодхичитты, что???


Спасибо за позитив и хороший ответ. Наконец-то что-то разумное, доброе вечное. Я ведь не говорила, что кто-то хуже или лучше, а то, что - *Это и школьнику известно, что буддизм считает основоположником Учения Будду Шакьямуни, а Бон - Тонпа Шераба.*

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Напишите плиз в каких томах Ринчен Тердзо. У меня оно в электронном виде, но содержание к каждому тому находится в файле самого тома.


Тома gu и ju.

----------


## Dondhup

Причем, если бы Тонпа Шераб был Учителем Будды Шакьямуни как я читал у бонцев, то уж наверняка Будда Шакьямуни об этом сказал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не любят бонцы Чже Ринпчое, ой не любят. Явно не случайно 
> А я тебя Олег стараюсь любить, спасибо тебе за поучения, наставления и прочее, помогает Бодхичитту взрастить


Как обычно всё напутал. Интересно каково ? Видеть слова, но не видеть смысла?
Вспомни что для представителей Ньингмы, Кагью, Сакья и Бон Цонкапа не является высшим авторитетом. И он не единственный кто составлял тексты типа ламрим. Были и до него хорошие тексты этого вида. Были и после.

----------

куру хунг (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Причем, если бы Тонпа Шераб был Учителем Будды Шакьямуни как я читал у бонцев, то уж наверняка Будда Шакьямуни об этом сказал.


Не факт, что сказал бы. Не додумывай за Шакьямуни, что он должен был сказать, а что нет. Так значит ты тоже к бону пристраститься успел, раз почитываешь  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да как же без вопросов. Во первых - если Тапихрица, согласно Джамгону Конгтрулу,  это Гуру Ринпоче (!!!), то вопрос - он проявился *до* или *после* Гуру Ринпоче? По бонской хронологии - сильно до, но с точки зрения Бон-по и странно говорить, что Самантабхадра это проявление Гуру Ринпоче.


Я понимаю, что мой вопрос очень неудобный, но не могли б Вы отвлечься от цепляния к Олегу и ответить на него?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Не любят бонцы Чже Ринпчое, ой не любят. Явно не случайно


Любят еще как  :Smilie: 
Цонкапа был хорошим другом Ньяме Шераб Гьялцена (Второй Будда Бона).




> В mdo smad на берегу золотоносной реки 'bri chu, Благородный Владыка Лобсанг Дракпа [Дже Цонкапа], накрыванием своим чого [накидка гелонга], задумал испытать причинно-следственное предзнаменование. Когда НШГ прибыл туда, зародил глубокое сосредоточение, в силу чего накидка слегка не покрыла его полностью. Из небес собрание защитников Бон в радости издало звуки смеха. Тем самым было явлено, что среди последователей Бон, Сакья, Кагью и Нингма, не будет много последователей [Дже Цонкапы]. *Благодаря этому, Владыки обменялись строфами восхваления друг другу, поклялись поддерживать и помогать друг другу до самой смерти*.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Но Вы не ответили на мой вопрос - а от ответа на него кое-что зависит.


Я верю, что будды проявлялись, проявляются и будут проявляться и не вижу ничего фантастического в проявлении будды Тонпа Шенраба тем более что многие будды проявлялись еще раньше.

----------


## Dondhup

> Любят еще как 
> Цонкапа был хорошим другом Ньяме Шераб Гьялцена (Второй Будда Бона).


Манлдушри всем друг, даже внешнему Маре, он всех спасет в том числе и бонпо, о не значить что буддист должен обращаться к бонскому прибежищу.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Не факт, что сказал бы. Не додумывай за Шакьямуни, что он должен был сказать, а что нет. Так значит ты тоже к бону пристраститься успел, раз почитываешь


Предуидущего Будду в форме всемирного Учителя звали не Тонпа Шераб

----------


## Dondhup

> Кого не устраивает авторитет Падмасамбхавы - их проблемы


Вот именно и Легнба приводил цитату из Падмасамбхавы и авторитетных ньингмапинских Учителей где однозначно говорится о боне. А позже хитрые бонцы дабы сохранись свое учение так же как шаманы в Бурятии создали свою мифологию, подогнали учение частично под Учение Будды  и даж на Запад ее принесли. Кстати знакомый бонпо рассказывал мне что бонские учителя не любят буддистов. Собственно убедиться в том что это так можно посмотрев на отношение бонцев на этом форуме к буддистам которые отрицают, что бон это Учение Будды. Прям как шугтенцы  себя ведут. Я не удивлюсь если кто то из вас почитывает на меня мантры и бонских духов призывает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не удивлюсь если кто то из вас почитывает на меня мантры и бонских духов призывает.


Нужны вы больно кому-то со своим сектанством, что окромя Цонкапы никого больше нету.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я понимаю, что мой вопрос очень неудобный, но не могли б Вы отвлечься от цепляния к Олегу и ответить на него?


 Не вижу в нем ничего неудобного. К Олегу я пристаю потому, что это единственный, кто что-то читает кроме "цитатника Мао Цзедуна" (извините).
ИМХО (строго) Бон - вполне себе инкорпорировал массу буддийских тем, хоть тоже монашество. Ну странно предположить, что "три одежды", крайне климатически неуместные в Тибете и импортированные буддистами из Индии - были там до них, и появились прямиком из Шанг-Шунга. Но. По какой-то причине (скорее всего - в силу традиционного мышления) Бон-по не стали говорить - "Да, хорошая тема, посмотрели как у ребят и сделали также". А стали утверждать, что это у них все свое, родное и со времен палеолита (когда жил Тонпа Шераб). Для меня это немного странный подход - но время было другое. Но верить в это сейчас... Не знаю, по мне так лучше в Деда Мороза. Тоже, чем не бодхисаттва? Итак. Мои Учителя, и некоторые ученые и йогины школы Нингма - говорят, что Бон не равно буддизму. Что это имитация. Мнения расходятся только в том, является ли эта имитация - рабочей. Одни говорят - да, поскольку таким образом проявляется активность бодхисаттв для тех, кто иначе Дхарму практиковать не может. Другие - нет, имитация не может обладать качествами подлинника. Поскольку, ИМХО, некоторые аспекты Бон (описанные мной выше) конкретно расходятся с моим пониманием здравого смысла, и я не из бонской семьи - для меня лично этот вопрос даже не стоит. Только ВУду, никакого Бона.

----------

Dondhup (14.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Я верю, что будды проявлялись, проявляются и будут проявляться и не вижу ничего фантастического в проявлении будды Тонпа Шенраба тем более что многие будды проявлялись еще раньше.


Не  уходите от ответа. Я спрсил о вполне конкретных аспектах, и можно ответить просто да или нет. Конечно Будды проявлялись и будуь проявлятся. Но. Есть определенные закономерности проявления полностью реализованных Нирманакайя Будд, описанные в буддийских текстах. Если Вы признаете бонскую версию того факта, что Тонпа Шераб - предидущий Будда, Вы автоматически отрицаете ряд положений Дхармы Будды Шакьямуни. Но выбор, естественно, за Вами.

----------

Dondhup (14.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2010)

----------


## Александр С

> Кстати знакомый бонпо рассказывал мне что бонские учителя не любят буддистов.


Не любить и сожалеть о чужих заблуждениях - это разные вещи. Вот вы сожалеете о наших, а у нас тоже есть такие сожалеющие. 

Если об истории говорить, то взаимные гонения и обвинения диалогу мало способствовали. Тут надо отдать должное Далай-Ламе, который делает все для его укрепления.




> Собственно убедиться в том что это так можно посмотрев на отношение бонцев на этом форуме к буддистам которые отрицают, что бон это Учение Будды. Прям как шугтенцы  себя ведут. Я не удивлюсь если кто то из вас почитывает на меня мантры и бонских духов призывает.


Кошмар какой-то ))) 
Удачи в бою с тенью )

----------

Tseten (14.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Саша, скажите, будьте добры, зачем русскому бон? Были бы Вы тибетцем из бонской семьи было б понятно.
Вам Учения Будды мало? Что в боне есть такого чего нет в традиционном буддизме, аж 4 основные тибетские школы, очень хорошо взаимодополняют друг друга, давая взгляд на одно и тоже с разных сторон. И дзогчен и махамудра есть во всех.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Предуидущего Будду в форме всемирного Учителя звали не Тонпа Шераб


А где "...как щас помню"?




> Кстати знакомый бонпо рассказывал мне что бонские учителя не любят буддистов.


Я Вам даже более того скажу, некоторые буддийские мастера не любят других буддийских мастеров.  :Smilie:  Вот в Бурятии, например )))

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не вижу в нем ничего неудобного. К Олегу я пристаю потому, что это единственный, кто что-то читает кроме "цитатника Мао Цзедуна" (извините).
> ИМХО (строго) Бон - вполне себе инкорпорировал массу буддийских тем, хоть тоже монашество. Ну странно предположить, что "три одежды", крайне климатически неуместные в Тибете и импортированные буддистами из Индии - были там до них, и появились прямиком из Шанг-Шунга. Но. По какой-то причине (скорее всего - в силу традиционного мышления) Бон-по не стали говорить - "Да, хорошая тема, посмотрели как у ребят и сделали также". А стали утверждать, что это у них все свое, родное и со времен палеолита (когда жил Тонпа Шераб). Для меня это немного странный подход - но время было другое. Но верить в это сейчас... Не знаю, по мне так лучше в Деда Мороза. Тоже, чем не бодхисаттва? Итак. Мои Учителя, и некоторые ученые и йогины школы Нингма - говорят, что Бон не равно буддизму. Что это имитация. Мнения расходятся только в том, является ли эта имитация - рабочей. Одни говорят - да, поскольку таким образом проявляется активность бодхисаттв для тех, кто иначе Дхарму практиковать не может. Другие - нет, имитация не может обладать качествами подлинника. Поскольку, ИМХО, некоторые аспекты Бон (описанные мной выше) конкретно расходятся с моим пониманием здравого смысла, и я не из бонской семьи - для меня лично этот вопрос даже не стоит. Только ВУду, никакого Бона.


 :Smilie:  Как много эпистолярного жанра. 

Само собой, что Бон - не равно буддизму, с т.з. "от какого Будды ноги растут". Но Вы можете четко сказать, а не увиливать в дебри словоблудия, Ваша фраза, что современный Бон является калькой с буддизма означает ли, что *современный Бон = буддизм* ?

А то у вас копание вокруг того, что было раньше, яйцо или курица без рассмотрения сути вопроса.

----------

Аким Иваныч (14.09.2010), куру хунг (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Предуидущего Будду в форме всемирного Учителя звали не Тонпа Шераб


Слова, названия. Они все бессмысленны  :Smilie: 
Содержится ли имя в объекте? Нет. есть ли Будда в Будде ? Вроде как тоже.
Как сказано в некоторых текстах - нет ни будд, ни живых существ...

----------

куру хунг (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Саша, скажите, будьте добры, зачем русскому бон? Были бы Вы тибетцем из бонской семьи было б понятно.
> Вам Учения Будды мало? Что в боне есть такого чего нет в традиционном буддизме, аж 4 основные тибетские школы, очень хорошо взаимодополняют друг друга, давая взгляд на одно и тоже с разных сторон. И дзогчен и махамудра есть во всех.


Вы опять пытаетесь решать всё за всех. Тогда, если исходить из вашей точки зрения, то зачем русскому буддизм. Тоже ведь не родное  :Smilie: 
Глупости перестаньте говорить, Андрей, и показывать сектанство и фанатизм.

Кроме Легба и я приводил цитаты, которые относятся к Падмасамбхаве. Но вы читаете только то, что хотите видеть. Это прискорбный факт, который показывает не только ваше непонимание учения, но и ограниченность восприятия и подхода.

Про ваше незнание обязательств крия-тантры уже писалось.

----------

Аким Иваныч (14.09.2010), куру хунг (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если Вы признаете бонскую версию того факта, что Тонпа Шераб - предидущий Будда, Вы автоматически отрицаете ряд положений Дхармы Будды Шакьямуни.


Будд столько сколько звезд на небе. По Вашей логике после Будды Шакьямуни должен проявиться только Будда Майтрея. Однако проявились и другие будды. Например, Гуру Ринпоче и Тилопа (цитату Е.С. Кармапы о том, что Реализация Тилопы полностью соответствует Реализации Будды Шакьямуни я как-то приводил). 
Что для Вас важнее *смысл* или _слова_, ярлыки?

Вот еще цитатка



> В соответствии с традициями, сохранившимися как среди буддистов так и бонцев, в этот благоприятный век бхадракальпы (bskai-pa bzang-po) более тысячи Будд появятся один за другим на этой планете, как всемирные учителя и что (также в соответствии с обеими традициями) когда-нибудь в будущем Будда Майтрейа, спустившись на землю из мира Тушита, появится среди человечества, как мировой учитель, и укажет путь ко всеобщему миру и вселенской любви. *То есть буддийская Дхарма - это не историческое откровение отдельного учителя, появившегося в определённом регионе в определённый промежуток времени, и дошедшее до нас, сохранившись в неких рукописях, не изменившись при этом за миллионы лет. Напротив, Буддийская Дхарма - это нечто вселенское, вечное - это вечная Традиция Мудрости, которая проявляется раз за разом во времени и в истории разных мировых систем, а не только среди людей.*
> Джон Рейнольдс

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дополнительно по поводу Прибежища.
Некоторые люди на БФ скорее всего практикуют учения цикла Трома Нагмо.
С точки зрения Дондхуба это конечно к "классическому буддизму" отношения не имеет, поскольку Прибежище принимается в предварительных практиках не в Шакьямуни, Учении и Собрании, а в дхармакае (Самантабхадри), самбхогакае (Ваджра-варахи) и нирманакае (Трома Нагмо).Вот такое вот понимание сути, а не слов.

----------

куру хунг (14.09.2010)

----------


## Legba

Ринчен Намгьял - все верно. В иечении кальпы будет тысяча, естественно. Да, приходят масса Будд - тоже верно. Но. В форме Всемирного Учителя между Буддой Шакьямуни и Майтреей нету никого, сорри. Мне ли не любить Гуру Ринпоче, или говорить, что это не Будда? Конечно Будда. Но не в форме полностью реализованной Нирманакайи, сорри. Ну вот так уж сложилось, что теперь поделаешь...
Артем - я не понимаю, какого Вы ответа ждете. Документ, отснятый на ксероксе равен оригиналу? По содержанию идентичен, но юридической силы не имеет. Так понятно?  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Артем - я не понимаю, какого Вы ответа ждете. Документ, отснятый на ксероксе равен оригиналу? По содержанию идентичен, но юридической силы не имеет. Так понятно?


Легба. Есть разные мнения у разных учителей. Можно придерживаться их, но тогда в голове будет сумятица (вон у Андрея началась, всё никак смириться не может что и другие школы существуют). Если говорить про методы, то нужно слушать учителя. Если говорить про историю, то надо помнить про то как сочиняются мифы и поэтому подходить не на основании лекций одного или двух учителей, которые обучались соответственно своей традиции (то есть как их учили). А подходить всё-таки непредвзято. Потому что при обратном подходе большинство традиций в тибетском буддизме можно считать редкостным новоделом, однако никто не отменял подхода по сути, а не по словам. Бон может быть вполне эффективен и не быть новоделом или копией буддизма.

Это навеяло не столько форумом, сколько работой над переводами различных текстов, в том числе и из Тенгьюра.
Вспомните хотя бы то, какие споры были относительно писаний Ньингмы, когда некоторые учителя из школ Сарма стали принимать тантры ньингмы за не-буддийские учения. В частности тантры Килаи. Так что прежде чем говорить, что бон плох или не является действенной и аутентичной традицией, надо немного разобраться с сором в своем доме, где многие придерживаются именно слов, а не сути.

----------

Вангдраг (14.09.2010), куру хунг (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

А вот список и других имен.
gsang sngags gling pa - бонский тертён (тут про них совсем не говорилось)
bde chen gling pa - 
считается бонским учителем. тертён. воплощение тертёна Джангчхуб Дордже.
Открывал бонские и буддийские терма.
известно два цикла терма:
mkha' 'gro dgongs pa kun 'dus kyi skor
stong gsum 'khrugs bcos sa snying gi cho ga'i skor
rdo rje bzang po - один из учеников сакьясского учителя sa chen kun dga' snying po. относился к линии шен. Это о том, что буддисты типа бонцев не воспринимают (для Дёндхуба).
blo bzang sangs rgyas - гелугпинский лама, который вместе со своим наставником Повам гьялпо Кёнчхог Цхетеном основал монастырь Лингчхен Гёнчхё Кхорлинг, где следовали учениям гелуг, ньингма и бон
ku sa sman pa - малый тертён (то есть не из сотни с лишним великих), который обнаружил в Падроне и других местах учения буддизма, тексты по медицине, циклы учений бон.

И можно отыскать большое число текстов по бону, включая их собрания, описание их воззрений и прочего в работах Джамгона Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае и пр. Просто немного лень копаться в источниках.  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Отсутствие консенсуса между Двумя Высокими Спорящими сторонами объясняется ИМХО, как это часто бывает на БФ, тем , что аргументы подаются с разных уровней Учения.
 Как известно в Учении может быть как минимум 3(Сутра Тантра и Дзогчен) точки зрения(взгляда) на различные аспекты Учения( на объекты и смысл  Прибежища, на особенности и источники передачи Учения, на преставлении ху из Будда и т. д. и т. п.).

По стародавней уже сложившейся традиции на БФ, амплуа действующих лиц остаются как обычно прежними, и до неприличия предсказуемыми.

 Отдельного внимания конечно заслуживает Дондуп энд Компани(ИПРИМКНУВШИЙКНИМ  ЛЕГБА :Big Grin: ).
 Как грится, с упорством достойным лучшего применения, продолжает "громить" оппонентов с сутрическими  постулатами из Ламрима Цонкапы(как обычно), которые приводят доводы из учения уровня Тантры и Дзогчен. 
 Надо ли говорить, что зачастую представления об различных аспектах Учения на этих трёх уровнях значительно различаются, а то и вовсе противоречат друг другу. Для понимания сего можно почитать различную литературу, особо пользительно Джамгён Конгрул "Мириады миров", а также можно "Кунсанг Ламей Шалунг", для дэошников  "ДС".
 И возможностей для взаимопонимания друг друга спорящими сторонами, в данном формате спора(когда приводятся аргументы с разных уровней учения) равняются нулю целых нулю десятых процента.

----------

filoleg (14.09.2010), Аким Иваныч (14.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (14.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И возможностей для взаимопонимания друг друга спорящими сторонами, в данном формате спора(когда приводятся аргументы с разных уровней учения) равняются нулю целых нулю десятых процента.


Мда. что для кого-то естественно (тантра, бон, дзогчен), то для кого-то будет и неестественным и болезненным на вкус.
А вообще уже не раз отмечалось, что пора посмотреть на суть, значение, а не на ярлыки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы опять пытаетесь решать всё за всех. Тогда, если исходить из вашей точки зрения, то зачем русскому буддизм. Тоже ведь не родное 
> Глупости перестаньте говорить, Андрей, и показывать сектанство и фанатизм.
> 
> Кроме Легба и я приводил цитаты, которые относятся к Падмасамбхаве. Но вы читаете только то, что хотите видеть. Это прискорбный факт, который показывает не только ваше непонимание учения, но и ограниченность восприятия и подхода.
> 
> Про ваше незнание обязательств крия-тантры уже писалось.


Олег, хорошо - Вы самый большой мальчик в деревне - Вас это устраивает? - Вон сколько товарищей Вас на БФ поддерживает.
Ваше желание самоутверждаться в каждом втором сообщении мешает 
нормальному диспуту.

Бон - это религия тибетцев, и соответственно к рус ким никакого отношения не имеет, разве что начать практиковать дохристманские верования. 
Учение Будды универсально. Если для Васм принятие Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе и отказ от прибежищ тиртиков - это секстанство, то я сектант.

Что касается танры, то я специально интересовался у компетентного человека, после разговора на БФ  и получил однозначный ответ - в отношении любой тантрийской практики есть обязательства неразглашения. Даже в отношении учения Праджняпармиты если посмотреть обеты Бодхисаттвы есть положение о том что неподходящим сосудам это Учение объяснять нельзя что говорить о тантре.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем - я не понимаю, какого Вы ответа ждете. Документ, отснятый на ксероксе равен оригиналу? По содержанию идентичен, но юридической силы не имеет. Так понятно?


Да. Типа не лицензионная версия чревата багами в адах.  :Big Grin: 

Теперь я Вас еще раз попытаю, с Вашего позволения. Вы ж у нас юноша начитаный. Так все-таки по пунктам можете ли Вы указать по каким признакам Бон Вами относится к неверным воззрениям.

Тот же вопрос адресовал бы к Дондупу, но боюсь очередной порции марксисткой агитации )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ваше желание самоутверждаться в каждом втором сообщении мешает 
> нормальному диспуту.


На вашем месте, Андрей, данное высказывание все-таки советую сперва применить к себе.




> Бон - это религия тибетцев, и соответственно к русским никакого отношения не имеет, разве что начать практиковать дохристманские верования. 
> Учение Будды универсально. Если для Васм принятие Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе и отказ от прибежищ тиртиков - это секстанство, то я сектант.


Буддизм тоже не религия русских, если уж на то пошло. А вот историю бона вы знаете плохо. Он также возник не в Тибете. 
Второе - если вы не понимаете суть Прибежища, а смотрите только на слова, то это не проблема окружающих, а ваша личная.




> Что касается танры, то я специально интересовался у компетентного человека, после разговора на БФ  и получил однозначный ответ - в отношении любой тантрийской практики есть обязательства неразглашения.


Вот именно - интересовались у человека, а не пытались разобраться на основании даже текстов любимого вами Цонкапы. У него про тантры было также написано много чего, что вы почему-то пропустили мимо ушей. Может стоит для начала посмотреть в источники, а не слушать поздние трактовки?




> Даже в отношении учения Праджняпармиты если посмотреть обеты Бодхисаттвы есть положение о том что неподходящим сосудам это Учение объяснять нельзя что говорить о тантре.


Знаки пунктуации когда будем ставить?

----------


## Dondhup

> Отсутствие консенсуса между Двумя Высокими Спорящими сторонами объясняется ИМХО, как это часто бывает на БФ, тем , что аргументы подаются с разных уровней Учения.
>  Как известно в Учении может быть как минимум 3(Сутра Тантра и Дзогчен) точки зрения(взгляда) на различные аспекты Учения( на объекты и смысл  Прибежища, на особенности и источники передачи Учения, на преставлении ху из Будда и т. д. и т. п.).
> 
> По стародавней уже сложившейся традиции на БФ, амплуа действующих лиц остаются как обычно прежними, и до неприличия предсказуемыми.
> 
>  Отдельного внимания конечно заслуживает Дондуп энд Компани(ИПРИМКНУВШИЙКНИМ  ЛЕГБА).
>  Как грится, с упорством достойным лучшего применения, продолжает "громить" оппонентов с сутрическими  постулатами из Ламрима Цонкапы(как обычно), которые приводят доводы из учения уровня Тантры и Дзогчен. 
>  Надо ли говорить, что зачастую представления об различных аспектах Учения на этих трёх уровнях значительно различаются, а то и вовсе противоречат друг другу. Для понимания сего можно почитать различную литературу, особо пользительно Джамгён Конгрул "Мириады миров", а также можно "Кунсанг Ламей Шалунг", для дэошников  "ДС".
>  И возможностей для взаимопонимания друг друга спорящими сторонами, в данном формате спора(когда приводятся аргументы с разных уровней учения) равняются нулю целых нулю десятых процента.


Конечно куда уж Чже Ринпоче до тантры и дзогчена да и в гелуг только сутру практикуют как написал в предисловии к кагьюпинскому Ламриму один "знаток-переводчик" Учения.

Некоторые люди, считающие что вышли за пределы ограничений и уже давно в ригпа не только бон, но и христианство с шизотерикой "в стиле дзогчен" практикуют. Я тут аргументов того что бон является Учением Будды на уровне Ваджраяны как то не видел.

Если человек родился в бонской семье то ясно почему он может считать бон Дхармой, и книги об этом писать, но это не доказательство того что бон Дхарма.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я тут аргументов того что бон является Учением Будды на уровне Ваджраяны как то не видел.


Или не хотели видеть, что будет гораздо точнее. Впрочем (повторюсь) ваше понимание ваджраяны и обетов уже обсуждали. И помнится вывели, что то, что связано с крия-тантрой и тем, какие обеты для каких тантр приемлемы - вам не совсем ведомо.




> Если человек родился в бонской семье то ясно почему он может считать бон Дхармой, и книги об этом писать, но это не доказательство того что бон Дхарма.


Если Андрей не родился в семье последователей буддизма, то он может считать что понимает Дхарму хорошо, но это не будет доказательством того, что Андрей буддист и понимает Дхарму.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> но это не доказательство того что бон Дхарма.


А что доказательство, что Бон - не Дхарма?

----------


## Dondhup

"На вашем месте, Андрей, данное высказывание все-таки советую сперва применить к себе."
Я Вас Олег неучем и т.п. и т.д когда называл? Вот Вы пор сравнению со мной БОЛЬШОЙ Ученый и Знаток Дхармы мне то простительно, я то обычный человек, а с Высоты Вашей реализации как то некошерно  :Smilie: 

"Буддизм тоже не религия русских, если уж на то пошло."
Ученеие Будды вообще не религия, но расчитана на всех живых существ.
"А вот историю бона вы знаете плохо. Он также возник не в Тибете. "
А Вы не думали что это мифотворчество бонцев, проигравших буддизму?

"Второе - если вы не понимаете суть Прибежища, а смотрите только на слова, то это не проблема окружающих, а ваша личная."
Это Ваше личное восприятие, по мне так Вы поскольку считаете бон Дхармой не понимаете, Чже Ринпоче для Вас не авторитет  поэтому в 100 раз цитату об обязанностях принявшего Прибежище где прямо сказано про бон приводить не буду.

"Вот именно - интересовались у человека, а не пытались разобраться на основании даже текстов любимого вами Цонкапы. У него про тантры было также написано много чего, что вы почему-то пропустили мимо ушей. Может стоит для начала посмотреть в источники, а не слушать поздние трактовки?"
Олег простите при личной встрече Вы также будете себя вести или обороты сбавите все же? 
Приведите плиз мне цитату где Чже Ринпоче называет бон Дхармой.
Хоть из Ламрима хоть  из Агрима хоть из других тантрийский и дзогченских текстов которые он составил?

"Знаки пунктуации когда будем ставить?" Я ванька из донской деревни и с русским у меня проблемы, не всех в столицах живут  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> А что доказательство, что Бон - не Дхарма?


Дхарма в словесной форме - это Учение Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять. В буддийских текстах ничего нет про основателя бона более того есть указания не считать бон Дхармой. То что написано в поздних бонских текстах и в работах людей имеющих бонские корни не доказательство.

----------


## Dondhup

"Или не хотели видеть, что будет гораздо точнее. Впрочем (повторюсь) ваше понимание ваджраяны и обетов уже обсуждали. И помнится вывели, что то, что связано с крия-тантрой и тем, какие обеты для каких тантр приемлемы - вам не совсем ведомо."
Где конкретно в каких буддийских тантрийских текстах говорить что бон Дхарма? И про основателя бон.

"Если Андрей не родился в семье последователей буддизма, то он может считать что понимает Дхарму хорошо, но это не будет доказательством того, что Андрей буддист и понимает Дхарму." 
И что доказывает сия фраза?

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати Олег к Вам личный вопрос. Бон входит в ньингма?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "На вашем месте, Андрей, данное высказывание все-таки советую сперва применить к себе."
> Я Вас Олег неучем и т.п. и т.д когда называл? Вот Вы пор сравнению со мной БОЛЬШОЙ Ученый и Знаток Дхармы мне то простительно, я то обычный человек, а с Высоты Вашей реализации как то некошерно


Это вполне нормальный ответ на ваши действия. Вы ведь позволяете себе поучать других со своего уровня? Но не любите, когда вам говорят про ваши ошибки? Причем не только я. Привыкайте. А вот "мне позволительно" - это уже самопотакание.




> "Буддизм тоже не религия русских, если уж на то пошло."
> Ученеие Будды вообще не религия, но расчитана на всех живых существ.


Бон тоже не во всем религия. Дальше что?




> "А вот историю бона вы знаете плохо. Он также возник не в Тибете. "
> А Вы не думали что это мифотворчество бонцев, проигравших буддизму?


Не думаю. Археологические раскопки как раз на это и указывают. А вот мифотворчество буддистов не намного отличается от мифов других направлений.




> Это Ваше личное восприятие, по мне так Вы поскольку считаете бон Дхармой не понимаете, Чже Ринпоче для Вас не авторитет  поэтому в 100 раз цитату об обязанностях принявшего Прибежище где прямо сказано про бон приводить не буду.


Цонкапа для меня не авторитет. Признаю. В ламриме Гампопы про бон не читал. В ламриме Таранатхи тоже что-то не встречал упоминания бон. А вот разъяснения по качествам Прибежища (с точки зрения сути) в ламриме Гампопы есть. И больших противоречий не вижу. противоречия только на уровне ярлыков. 
И еще - где я говорил что бон=дхарма? Если говорить по сути, то отличий между дзогченом в передачах нет. про остальное я вроде как молчал. Так что не голословные высказывания, а цитаты в студию.




> Олег простите при личной встрече Вы также будете себя вести или обороты сбавите все же?


Зависит от вас. Мои ответы обусловлены вашими высказываниями. Значит текстов Цонкапы по тантре и обетам не читали. Запомним.




> Приведите плиз мне цитату где Чже Ринпоче называет бон Дхармой.
> Хоть из Ламрима хоть  из Агрима хоть из других тантрийский и дзогченских текстов которые он составил?


Приведите мне высказывания Цонкапы, где говориться про то, что все общие обязательства тантры применимы и к крия-тантре.
Как уже говорил, цонкапа для меня не является высшим авторитетом. Впрочем если вы говорите про тексты, то приводите их названия (кроме агрима или Нгагрима), а не лекции и замечания авторитетных для вас лиц.




> "Знаки пунктуации когда будем ставить?" Я ванька из донской деревни и с русским у меня проблемы, не всех в столицах живут


Очередная порция самопотакания.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Или не хотели видеть, что будет гораздо точнее. Впрочем (повторюсь) ваше понимание ваджраяны и обетов уже обсуждали. И помнится вывели, что то, что связано с крия-тантрой и тем, какие обеты для каких тантр приемлемы - вам не совсем ведомо."
> Где конкретно в каких буддийских тантрийских текстах говорить что бон Дхарма? И про основателя бон.


Не уходите от вопроса, знаток учения. Или сказать по сути уже нечего?




> "Если Андрей не родился в семье последователей буддизма, то он может считать что понимает Дхарму хорошо, но это не будет доказательством того, что Андрей буддист и понимает Дхарму." 
> И что доказывает сия фраза?


Это про бонские семьи и пр. Вполне относится и к вам.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати Олег к Вам личный вопрос. Бон входит в ньингма?


Учения соответствующие бону по словам или по сути? Слова и суть - немного разное.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дхарма в словесной форме - это Учение Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять. В буддийских текстах ничего нет про основателя бона более того есть указания не считать бон Дхармой. То что написано в поздних бонских текстах и в работах людей имеющих бонские корни не доказательство.


Т.е. я правильно понимаю, что опять мы приходим к тому, что основной вопрос неправильности воззрения бонцев состоит в неправильности их Будды, а не в каких-то конкретных моментах неправильности их воззрения? Вы не приводите аргументов, почему Бон - ошибочное воззрение

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дхарма в словесной форме - это Учение Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять. В буддийских текстах ничего нет про основателя бона более того есть указания не считать бон Дхармой. То что написано в поздних бонских текстах и в работах людей имеющих бонские корни не доказательство.


В текстах будды Шакьямуни вроде как и Цонкапа не упоминается, а не только бон. А "поздние бонские тексты" составлены явно до Цонкапы. И что самое веселое, не все учителя тибетских буддийских традиций считают, что бон это плохо и что он не является аутентичным и полезным учением.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Друзья, 
По моему, бесполезняк Дондубу чего-то  доказывать.
 Читаю   только смеха ради.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Друзья, 
> По моему, бесполезняк Дондубу чего-то  доказывать.
>  Читаю   только смеха ради.


Аким свет Иванович. Только чтобы поднять вам настроение  :Smilie: 

Кто позже захочет увидеть различные тексты или каталоги текстов, то на БФ я вряд ли буду что-то выкладывать. Сейчас для этого дела подготавливается небольшой сайт (спасибо Белоусову). Так можете заходить на site.gelug.ru.
правда и оттуда когда сайт окончательно сформируется, переедет.

Там и форум и чат. И пока всё чисто.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Где конкретно в каких буддийских тантрийских текстах говорить что бон Дхарма?


Скажите пожалуйста, Вы можете привести цитату из Будды Шакьмуни о том, что Ламрим Цонкапы - Дхарма?

Ну или упростим задачу, возьмем любую школу тибетского буддизма кроме Гелук, и найдите мне цитату, где говорится о том, что Ламрим Цонкапы - Дхарма.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Друзья, 
> По моему, бесполезняк Дондубу чего-то  доказывать.
>  Читаю   только смеха ради.


Надежда умирает последней.  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

*Дорогие модераторы*, а можно все-таки часть ветки вынести в отдельный топик. Я понимаю, что тема "А был ли Бон" будет противоречить линии партии и правительства форума, но что-то Тара такая у нас многоликая получается, что аж оторопь местами берет ))))

----------


## куру хунг

> Некоторые люди, считающие что вышли за пределы ограничений и уже давно в ригпа не только бон, но и христианство с шизотерикой "в стиле дзогчен" практикуют.


 Каменюга кажись в "мой огород пущена"(то есть в ДО). Ну что ж , отвечу с стиле упрекающего..




> *Некоторые люди*, считающие что практикуют *"единство тантры и сутры в их непревзойдённом единстве, как им преподнес Лама Цонкапа"*, на самом деле за 20 лет пребывания на Пути, удосужились тупо зазубрить только словесные формулировки-определения Прибежища, Боддичиты и нескольких иных аспектов Учения Сутры даваемых в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы, и не сподобились хоть самую малость расширить и углубить свой кругозор относительно тибетского буддизма. И самое печальное, то, что пытается долгие годы строить на БФ всех остальных тибетских буддистов под своё "едиственно верное понимание буддизма"


 Так - имен, пароли, явки упомянутых персонажей-


> *уже давно в ригпа не только бон, но и христианство с шизотерикой "в стиле дзогчен" практикуют.*


 Я в ДО знаю народа лично в десятки или сотни даже раз больше, чем Андрей.
 Чудаков и неадекватов хватает, не больше не меньше, чем в других традициях, но что то изобилия практишинеров *практикующих христианство с шизотерикой "в стиле дзогчен"*-не замечал. Ну может 2-3 чела попадалось из 200-300 знакомых.
 Ладно отвлёкся. Надоели уже эти штампы в адрес дзогченоидов.
 Хоть бы что то новое сам придумал(эт я Дондупу).





> Я тут аргументов того что бон является Учением Будды на уровне Ваджраяны как то не видел.


 И не увидишь. Потому как, приводи не приводи аргументов, твоё разумение не в состоянии их понять, а только умеешь, как только увидев знакомые слова из терминологии Ваджраяны начинать вопить-*люди добрые, чё деется,  смотрите эти недореформированные супостаты учение Тантры разглашают*. 

 За долгие годы наблюдения за твоим поведением на БФ, я пришёл только к таким выводам.
 А хочешь аргументов-почитай бонских учителей, Тензин Вангьяла, Лопона Намдака и т. д. Это самые лучшие аргументы.

 И кстати...






> Что касается танры, то я специально интересовался у компетентного человека



Что это за таинственный *компетентный человек*.

 Любопытство раздирает-аж жуть.

 После Ламрима Чже Цонкапы, этот таинственный *компетентный человек*, стоит на втором месте, к которым ты аппелируешь, регулярно.
 Кто-цэ?
 Твой гуру?
 Так может имеет смысл его имя назвать?

 Просто все оппоненты с которыми ты регулярно споришь на БФ не скрывают имена своих Учителей. В этом нет никакой нужды.
 Ты единственный у нас таинственный буддист, имени своего гуру не оглашающий.
 И я думаю, многие из нас, спорящих с тобой, давно уже хотят знать имя твоего гуру, или таинственного консультанта по вопросам Ваджраяны, у которого ты черпаешь столь удивительные взгляды на Тантру и Дзогчен.

----------

filoleg (14.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Каменюга кажись в "мой огород пущена"


Не ну взял такой и все лавры себе. )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Legba

2 куру хунг.
Поскольку меня сочли примкнувшим, хотелось бы отметить. Я, для особенно внимательно читающих, цитировал здесь:
1. Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг (причем не самые смачные пассажи оттуда).
2. Дуджома Ринпоче.
К сожалению, далеко не все Мастера Нингма позитивно относятся к Бон-по, или считают бонский Дзогчен аутентичным. Сорри. Каждый имеет право на свое мнение в данном вопросе. И действительно, Мастеров Сарма, сомневающихся в текстах терма вообще и текстах Дзогчен - в частности, вполне можно понять. Ибо наличие санскритского оригинала текста куда убедительнее, чем ссылки на реализацию или чистое видение. Если Ваша традиция, Учитель или совесть призывают Вас верить во что-то так верьте. Но не пытайтесь объективизировать это - занятие то странное. Я, к примеру, верю что дакини открыли Джигме Лингпа ряд терма. Но странно будет, если я начну пытаться кому-то это доказать (а если мне не поверят - обвинять в узости мышления). Действительно, любой нормальный человек поимает, что он все сам придумал.

Артем.
Я вот правда не понимаю, чего Вы от меня добиваетесь. Хорошо, а если я лично сейчас сяду и накропаю садхану. С доктринальной точки зрения там все будет ОК. Практиковать станете? Нет?! А как же опора на учение, а не человека? Не хорошо. Все, пошел для Артема дубтаб писать. Ну как он чего реализует...  :Cool:

----------

Dondhup (14.09.2010), Майя П (14.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И действительно, Мастеров Сарма, сомневающихся в текстах терма вообще и текстах Дзогчен - в частности, вполне можно понять. Ибо наличие санскритского оригинала текста куда убедительнее, чем ссылки на реализацию или чистое видение.


Легба. Всё гораздо веселее и тяжелее.
1. Даже если говорить о Кама, куда включается не только дзогчен, то и это не всегда приветствовалось. Хотя некоторые из текстов присутствуют (в других вариантах перевода) и в различных версиях Кангьюра.
2. Многие тексты были на санскрите, многие нет. Были тексты, которые переводили с китайского и кажется и других языков и включали в Кангьюр. Так что санскритский оригинал упоминать не стоит.

----------


## Майя П

малюсенькие ремарочки.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ЧжудШи - те, кто внимательно читал этот текст - заметил, что .., бон там отовсюду... :Big Grin:  . Более того, общеизвестный Составитель "Вайдурья-онбо", уничтожил более 200 источников по медицине в том числе и бонских.... особенно тех, где говорится "о том, что нельзя потрогать... и увидеть... обычным людям..." - тексты были по ваджрной анатомии.... и еще кой чего...
Ну это так.... :Cool:

----------

filoleg (14.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну это так....


Тара - > мантры 21 Тары -> тантры - > бон и буддизм - > Гьюжи - > ваджрная анатомия.

А тема то много чего охватывает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Что еще затронем в столь веселой теме?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем.
> Я вот правда не понимаю, чего Вы от меня добиваетесь. Хорошо, а если я лично сейчас сяду и накропаю садхану. С доктринальной точки зрения там все будет ОК. Практиковать станете? Нет?! А как же опора на учение, а не человека? Не хорошо. Все, пошел для Артема дубтаб писать. Ну как он чего реализует...


Я тупо добиваюсь понимания к чему этот диспут. Если Вы что-то доказываете, то зачем цепляние за мелочи, давайте сразу к сути. ИТАК: Бон является неверным воззрением потому что:

дальше Вы

----------


## Майя П

> Тара - > мантры 21 Тары -> тантры - > бон и буддизм - > Гьюжи - > ваджрная анатомия.
> 
> А тема то много чего охватывает 
> Что еще затронем в столь веселой теме?


по каждой Таре - множество особенностей.. тема бесконечна...., наши представления конечны... :Cry: , обусловленны так сказать.... 
Другое дело: Тара как женская суть - проявление "Мудрости"..., а обсуждают "Методы" - то есть мужское эго... :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> по каждой Таре - множество особенностей.. тема бесконечна...., наши представления конечны..., обусловленны так сказать.... 
> Другое дело: Тара как женская суть - проявление "Мудрости"..., а обсуждают "Методы" - то есть мужское эго...


А как же высказывание Тары про отсутствие мужского и женского?  :Smilie: 
Давайте без мужское эго, женское начало и пр.

----------


## Майя П

> А как же высказывание Тары про отсутствие мужского и женского? 
> Давайте без мужское эго, женское начало и пр.


а, про Абсолют заговорили.... :Kiss: , значит не зря буддизмом занимаетесь :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а, про Абсолют заговорили...., значит не зря буддизмом занимаетесь


Ответ будет в личке. А то опять кирпичами кидаться начнут  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (14.09.2010)

----------


## Александр С

> Саша, скажите, будьте добры, зачем русскому бон? Были бы Вы тибетцем из бонской семьи было б понятно.
> Вам Учения Будды мало?


Это красивая постановка вопроса  :Smilie: 

Кто такие русские? Русские - это разные люди, каждый со своими предпочтениями, взглядами, жизнью. 
Что такое Учение Будды? Очевидно, что вы имеете ввиду тхераваду, дзен, тибетские школы. 
Почему разные люди выбирают разное? Я не знаю ответа на этот вопрос. 

Тем более, что это вы позиционируете бон таким образом



> Бон - это религия тибетцев, и соответственно к рус ким никакого отношения не имеет, разве что начать практиковать дохристманские верования.


а не он себя. Это далеко не такая закрытая религия, как неварский буддизм, например. У вас в какой-то степени свой бон, свои о нем представления. Не знаю, что вам ответить.

----------

filoleg (14.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Скажите пожалуйста, Вы можете привести цитату из Будды Шакьмуни о том, что Ламрим Цонкапы - Дхарма?
> 
> Ну или упростим задачу, возьмем любую школу тибетского буддизма кроме Гелук, и найдите мне цитату, где говорится о том, что Ламрим Цонкапы - Дхарма.


Приход Чже Ринпоче был предсказан и Буддой Шакьямуни и Мачиг Лабдрон причем если память не изменяет как Учителя который в смутные времена очистить Дхарму. Ламрим опирается исключительно на Слово Будды и комментарии предыдущих Учителей, помогающие его понять. Если уж у Вас в компетентности этого текста сомнения то и говорить не о чем, хотя что ожидать от бонцев.
Что касается других линий отличных от гелуг, то я слышал, что даже бонцы посылают своих учится в Дрепнуг Гоман дацан не говоря уже о буддистах.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Приход Чже Ринпоче был предсказан и Буддой Шакьямуни и Мачиг Лабдрон причем если память не изменяет как Учителя который в смутные времена очистить Дхарму.


Цитаты андрей. Цитаты. А то как обычно - пустые слова, без основы на текстах. Впрочем предсказание Магиг Лабдрон увидел. Но это предсказание также сопутствует с предсказаниями о других великих учителях того же периода. Так что Цонкапа там не единственный. Но пока остановимся на источнике в сутрах будды Шакьямуни. Цитаты?




> Ламрим опирается исключительно на Слово Будды и комментарии предыдущих Учителей, помогающие его понять.


Предыдущие по сравнению с кем? С Буддой? С Цонкапой? Так Цонкапа в то время был не единственным учителем. Вроде как и Кармапа третий уже был. И много других хороших учителей, уровнем не ниже.




> Если уж у Вас в компетентности этого текста сомнения то и говорить не о чем, хотя что ожидать от бонцев.


Андрей. Тут уже много раз говорили, что сомнения в вашей компетенции и понимании того или иного текста.

----------


## Dondhup

Да сомневайтесь на здоровье и любите свой бон. Для справки - Вы его практикуете? Времени тратить - цитаты приводить - чтоб Вам доказываться что-либо смысла сейчас нет. Вы и так большой знаток - откройте Ламрим и почитайте.
 А вреда Вы и сотоварищи наносите много протискивая в буддизм бон - только поэтому я и пишу на БФ.

----------

